#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-02
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, groot nieuws toen ik opstond
<leoquant> vertel?
<StefandeVries> Osama Bin Laden dood
<leoquant> huh, bron?
<StefandeVries> Kijk op nu.nl, Ontbijtnieuws, alles
<StefandeVries> overal staatt het
<leoquant> ok, moment....
<StefandeVries> de Amerikanen hebben hem tijdens een operatie gedood en zijn lichaam meegenomen
<StefandeVries> http://www.nu.nl/buitenland/2505185/osama-bin-laden-dood.html
<burgerga> las het ook net ja
<StefandeVries> hallo burgerga (:
<burgerga> ze zijn een feestje aant bouwen daar :)
<StefandeVries> En misschien ook wel terecht :)
<burgerga> hallo stefan
<StefandeVries> burgerga, hebben we je hier bij Mwanzo al eerder gezien? (:
<burgerga> uhm
<burgerga> nou
<burgerga> wel een keer
<burgerga> maar heb toen niet echt veel gezegd
<burgerga> :)
<burgerga> ik zit bij het vertaalteam
<StefandeVries> welkom ;)
<StefandeVries> Ah, kijk. Daar hebben we hier veel van. :P
<burgerga> dankje
<burgerga> ja
<burgerga> gisteren op de meeting afgesproken dat we een autojoin zouden doen op mwanzo ;)
<burgerga> dusse, ik zie een hoop VT mensen idd
<burgerga> :D
<StefandeVries> En petje af voor het werk dat jullie vrijwillig verrichten :)
<burgerga> dankje
<burgerga> maar het valt wel mee hoor
<burgerga> het is wel gewoon leuk om te doen
<StefandeVries> Dat geloof ik graag, ja
<burgerga> jij doet Mwanzo
<burgerga> ?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb zelf ook eens een paar regels vertaald, maar vond de Launchpadinterface nieks waard
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik ben een Mwanzolid
<StefandeVries> Ik ben medeleider van de Pythoncursus
<burgerga> ah oke, ik hoor dat vaker over launchpad
<StefandeVries> Het werkt wel, maar..traag
<burgerga> maar heb er zelf nog niet echt last van gehad, behalve als je per ongeluk wegnavigeerde, dan moest het overnieuw
<StefandeVries> Hier is een stukje over mijn ervaringen met Mwanzo, wie weet vind je het leuk: http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/blog/2011/03/08/ik-en-ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/
<burgerga> even lezen hoor
<StefandeVries> Ja, en ach, als het werk leuk is neem je een niet helemaal fantastisch werkend systeem denk ik graag op de koop toe. Zo erg is het namelijk ook weer niet.
<burgerga> haha
<burgerga> studeer je?
<StefandeVries> Ik zit in 5 gymnasium
<burgerga> en dan al python en c++
<burgerga> ?
<StefandeVries> Autodidact ja
<burgerga> had ik nog geen benul van op de middelbare school :)
<burgerga> netjes
<burgerga> wat ben je van plan hierna te doen
<burgerga> ?
<StefandeVries> WO Technische Informatica in Eindhoven
<burgerga> aha
<burgerga> :)
<StefandeVries> Of het Gents conservatorium, dat weet ik nog niet zeker
<burgerga> :)
<burgerga> je kunt het een beetje combineren
<burgerga> ken je de Roosevelt Academy?
<StefandeVries> Dat denk ik niet, eigenlijk..:P
<StefandeVries> Nee
<burgerga> daar mag je je eigen vakkenpakket samenstellen
<burgerga> je kan dan Performing Arts (in jouw geval piano) combineren met wiskunde en informatica
<burgerga> of andere vakken die je leuk vind
<burgerga> heb er zelf gestudeerd
<burgerga> ;P
<burgerga> en studeer nu Scientific Computing in Utrecht
<StefandeVries> Ik ga dan denk ik niet voor piano, maar voor orgel en zang :)
<StefandeVries> Leuk
<burgerga> kan ook
<burgerga> je zou er eigenlijk een keer moeten kijken dan
<burgerga> ken iemand daar die heeft orgel gecombineerd met wiskunde en informatica
<burgerga> en die gaat nu naar Oxford of Cambridge met een Huygens beurs
<burgerga> (lucky bastard)
<StefandeVries> Oxford. De geboorteplaats van m'n moeder. :)
<burgerga> ah
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad, lucky bastard
<burgerga> dus je spreekt ook aardig engels
<burgerga> ?
<burgerga> want Roosevelt is volledig Engelstalig ;)
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik ben tweetalig opgevoed, en daar ben ik heel blij mee. :)
<burgerga> (sorry voor het schaamteloos reclame maken :D)
<burgerga> kan ik me voorstellen
<burgerga> maarre
<burgerga> ik ga weer even aan mn huiswerk
<burgerga> vandaaag weer eens een deadline en zoals gewoonlijk moet ik nog beginnen
<StefandeVries> woeps
<StefandeVries> tot later ;)
<burgerga> hoihoi
<StefandeVries> hallo Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<Rachelle> hoi DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb zonet Biologie proefexamen gemaakt
<DooitzedeJong> Over twee weken heb ik examens
<Rachelle> succ6
<Rachelle> tenzij je de laatste jaren te weinig hebt gedaan : niet druk over maken
<Rachelle> ik ben bijna cum laude geslaagd zonder me moe te maken
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ik had een 8,8 als ik de formule, (aantalgoed/totaal)*10
<Rachelle> :)
<StefandeVries> en bij (aantalgoed/totaal)*9+1?
<StefandeVries> 0,88*9+1=8,92
<DooitzedeJong> Das veel mooier cijfer :)
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> en het is de methode volgens welke ze je cijfer berekenen:P
<DooitzedeJong> oke dan heb ik een 9
<DooitzedeJong> want (55/62)*9+1 = 8,98 wat wordt afgerond naar een 9
<StefandeVries> da's mooi
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> die vorige had ik verkeerd afgerond, dat had een 8,9 moeten zijn
<StefandeVries> vaak krijg je bij je examen boven op je behaalde punten nog een zogenaame examennorm verrekend; dat wordt van hogerhand bepaald en kan er dus voor zorgen dat je cijfer hoger of lager uitkomt
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ? wat gaat hier fout? : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/mentorschap#preview
<leoquant> syntax iets? ツ
<StefandeVries> Wat zou ik moeten zien, leoquant?
<leoquant> mentorverzoeken?
<leoquant> rechts gaat iets fout in beeld
<StefandeVries> Ja, in de bovenste regel staan 13 ||
<StefandeVries> in de onderste twee 14 keer ||
<leoquant> ah
<StefandeVries> waar gaat die pagina voor dienen?
<leoquant> nah nog niet goed
<leoquant> mentorschap idee invullen van mwanzo
<StefandeVries> Ok'e
<StefandeVries> ik ga ontbijten
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief  is uitgebreid
<leoquant> eet ze
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<leoquant> ik denk dat hiermee mwanzo wee back on track is: begeleiding/mentorschap
<StefandeVries> en mentorschap in het algemeen zie jij als..?
<leoquant> begeleiden van aspirant "bijdragers".
<leoquant> wegwijzen binnen ubuntu/launchpad
<leoquant> zoals aspirant vertalers
<leoquant> medewerkers documentatie
<StefandeVries> cursusleiders
<leoquant> deze plek wordt dan een vast baken waar mensen met veel ervaring beginners kunnen begeleiden
<leoquant> workshops is de andere poot
<leoquant> dit team bestaat nu uit mensen die van alle markten thuis zijn
<leoquant> dus niemand klopt in principe voor niets aan hier
<StefandeVries> klopt
<StefandeVries> even voor de duidelijkheid: moet ik mijn naam zelf bij de ' Huidige leden' zetten?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> johanvd heeft ook nog iets in te vullen zie ik
<leoquant> verbeteringen/kritiek hoor ik graag
<leoquant> het vertaalteam heeft al toegezegd deze contructie goed te vinden. al gaat zij zelf over de aanname van leden. duh...:)
<leoquant> StefandeVries,: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<leoquant> loopt via: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief lid worden van het team
<leoquant> dat weer per vergadering wordt gestemd
<leoquant> lijkt me dat je daar wel aan toe bent?
<StefandeVries> waaraantoe? toetreding? ja
<StefandeVries> ik kan ook zelf geen lid worde van launchpad mwanzo-team, dat klopt volgens mij?
<leoquant> gewoon toevoegen aan agenda
<leoquant> en de wiki bijwerken
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<StefandeVries> wiki al bijgewerkt, nu de agenda even vinden
<leoquant> "hoe word ik lid etc.
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-05-23
<leoquant> Kandidaten voor mwanzo-team
<StefandeVries> en dan 'toetreding StefandeVries oid'
<StefandeVries> ok'e
<leoquant> yep
<StefandeVries> done
<leoquant> StefandeVries, zou jij iets kunnen doen voor me?
<leoquant> de hele opbouw van mwanzo is 1 grote lap tekst
<leoquant> de structuur/logica is voor mij duidelijk
<leoquant> is het een idee om een soort schema te maken, visueel aantrekkelijk
<leoquant> waarin de logica/bouw van mwanzo duidelijk is? in 1 blik
<leoquant> soort organogram, als dat correct nl is
<leoquant> "did not read, text too long" ligt op de loer
<StefandeVries> voor wanneer moet het af zijn?
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ^
<leoquant> StefandeVries, sorry....
<leoquant> kan dat op korte termijn
<leoquant> omdat ik het mentorschap traject ben ingegaan bij versch. teams
<StefandeVries> hoe kort is kort?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dat durf ik mensen nooit te vragen.
<leoquant> maar deze week?
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat niet lukken, ben ik bang :(
<leoquant> nop
<leoquant> dan ga ik op zoek naar iemand anders
<leoquant> ツ als dat lukt.
<leoquant> schema zou iets als: community: 1 support 2 bijdragen, en zo verder uitsplitsen
<leoquant> waarbij bij 2 mwanzo aan bod komt, etc
<StefandeVries> hoi DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> druk met je proefexamens, DooitzeCompaq?
<DooitzeCompaq> nie meer
<DooitzeCompaq> Heb scheikunde nagekeken nu nog cijfer berekenen
<StefandeVries> goed gevoel bij?
<DooitzeCompaq> Ja
<StefandeVries> brb
<StefandeVries> ben ikw eer
<Rachelle> wb
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje :)
<StefandeVries> ik ben helemaal weg van OpenBox :P
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk om te horen StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> Kale Debian met SSH, xorg openbox en feh > fotolijstje van oude laptop :)
<MrChrisDruif> feh?
<StefandeVries> een lichtgewicht tooltje waarmee je bureaubladachtergrond kunt instellen en diapresentaties kunt starten
<StefandeVries> een uitgebreide imageviewer, en toch heel licht met niet al te veel dependencies
<StefandeVries> hallo burgerga
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, naise
<burgerga> hoi, was er perongeluk uit volgens mij
<Rachelle> hoi burgerga
<burgerga> maar ben druk aant werk :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha burgerga
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Was de python nog doorgegaan zaterdag?
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: ja
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, nog veel gegadigden?
<StefandeVries> 3 mensen, volgens mij
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, en op een normale zaterdag?
<StefandeVries> deze week is de laatste iig
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<leoquant> CasW, goedeavond, is er al nieuws van het .pdf front?( python lessen.)
<CasW> Alleen eigenlijk dat het langer kost dan verwacht en dat ik het druk heb, ik heb nog geen les af, sorry
<leoquant> CasW, duidelijk.
<Ronnie> ping mke
<UndiFineD> Ronnie, pang
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: pong
<UndiFineD> :D
<Ronnie> :D ...
<StefandeVries> Echt waar..kindertjes :P
<UndiFineD> mmmm heerlijk rust, de kindertjes op bed
<MrChrisDruif> Joy :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het verder UndiFineD? *Eindelijk eens Nederlands tegen elkaar praten* ^^
<UndiFineD> oh prima
<UndiFineD> ik moet even bedenken wat ik voor jessica moet schrijven voor open week
<UndiFineD> (jledbetter)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik wist wie je bedoelde :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je vond me banner wel mooi? ^^
<UndiFineD> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn om te horen, hoe gaan de projecten verder?
<UndiFineD> wel ok denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, das mooi :)
<hajour> zo nog niet helemaal goed maar beter leesbaar voor mij deze kleuren
 * MrChrisDruif weet niet welke kleuren hajour bedoelt :)
<UndiFineD> xchat
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, maar die kan ik toch niet zien. De kleuren die ingesteld zijn? :P
<hajour> ben je kleurenblind MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> hajour: Nee, maar ik kan toch niet zien in welke kleuren je het hebt ingesteld?
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...vorige zin blind getypt :P
<MrChrisDruif> hajour: Ik had erkan^ overgehaald om de persona van de dove te schrijven :D
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-03
<hajour> a ok nice MrChrisDruif
<hajour> sorry heb veel chats open staan
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, vond ik ook wel. Hij is tenslotte doof
<hajour> hij kan het het beste zeggen want hij kan spreken uit ervaring
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom vroeg ik ook of hij het wilde doen toen ik het zag in accessibility meeting
<hajour> heel goed
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker hajour
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<leoquant> goede morgen
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen, leoquant o
<StefandeVries> ik was even bij de piano (:
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hallo, goed zaak!
<StefandeVries> Zometeen weer doorprutsen in Debian en Openbox. Ben er helemaal weg van :)
<leoquant> weet je
<leoquant> xubuntu live en altenate cd's "doen" het hier niet op twee versch. systemen
<leoquant> tijdens het installatie proces gaat het dus fout.
<leoquant> via virtualbox wil het wel
<leoquant> lekker logisch
<leoquant> debian "net" install overigens?
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> en bij tasksel alleen de ssh-server kiezen en na de herstart alles verder zelf installeren :)
<leoquant> anders zijn het een hoop cd 's
<StefandeVries> USB-stick ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> tjonge die luchvochtigheid is killing voor snaarinstrumenten
<StefandeVries> klopt...
<leoquant> bizar laag
<leoquant> ff ontbijten met de kids
<StefandeVries> we krijgen binnenkort een luchtbevochtiger/-ontvochtigerapparaat
<leoquant> zo terug
<StefandeVries> Daar zullen de piano's en vleugels blij mee zijn
<leoquant> goed idee
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> smakelijk eten :)
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<StefandeVries> nieuwe externe HDD op de kop getikt :)
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif  :D
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> hoe gaat het?
<MrChrisDruif> Wel goed, weer een klein beetje slaap ingehaald....kan eigenlijk niet natuurlijk, maar heb wel weer een volle "nacht" slaap gehad :)
<StefandeVries> Da's altijd fijn
<StefandeVries> Ik heb tot 2:30 wakker gelegen, maar m'n nieuwe externe HDD verzacht de pijn al heel goed :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe groot?
<StefandeVries> 1 TB, 45 euro
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: 1 TB, 45 euro
<StefandeVries> Aanbieding bij BCC
<MrChrisDruif> Netjes, mijne is al wat ouder, maar was toen ook al niet duur :)
<StefandeVries> En m'n bestaande schijf is gecrasht(lees: leeskoppen hebben zich in de platters ingegraven)
<StefandeVries> Nu formatteren naar ext3, en dat duurt lang
<StefandeVries> hallo Rachelle, blijf je nu online? :P
<Rachelle> jep.  zit nu op mijn laptop. upgrade van de pc ging niet zo goed
<Rachelle> upgrade nr 6 vond ie schijnbaar niet zo leuk
<StefandeVries> dat verklaart :)
<Rachelle> dan maar ff clean install
<StefandeVries> een externe HDD van NTFS naar ext3 formatteren duurt vrij lang..langer dan ik verwacht had
<Rachelle> mijn balken boven de schermen waren weg
<Rachelle> daar had ik al langer last van
<StefandeVries> compiz --replace of metacity --replace geprobeerd?
<Rachelle> al gedaan. had geen effect. stond serieus iets verkeerd in 10.10
<Rachelle> denk dat het te maken heeft met die oude hacks van mijn tablet. (aangepaste Xorg ed)
<Rachelle> Ach ja werd toch eens tijd voor een clean install
<StefandeVries> ja, dat is wellicht ook beter
<StefandeVries> Hoe lang duurt het ongeveer om 1 TB te formatteren naar ext3? jemig..
<Rachelle> lang :P
<Rachelle> op hoop van zegen. hij is nu het installeren
<StefandeVries> Ja, lang, dat had ik al door :P
 * StefandeVries valt in slaap
 * Rachelle schud StefandeVries wakker
<leoquant> dat moet niet
<StefandeVries> Wachten op een format..niet normaal, dat duurt lang
<leoquant> StefandeVries, zou jij met iemand nog iets schrijven voor ubuntu-nl over mwanzo?
<leoquant> of ben ik abuis?
<Rachelle> zeker een gloednieuwe schijf StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Ja, met DooitzedeJong, leoquant
<StefandeVries> Rachelle: inderdaad, net gekocht
<Rachelle> vandaag. low level format dus
<Rachelle> filesystem aan maken
<leoquant> dank StefandeVries , dan had ik het goed onthouden
<StefandeVries> Rachelle: ja, van ntfs naar ext3
<Rachelle> bah dan heb ik liever een lege schijf
<StefandeVries> leoquant: is dat een hint van 'get it done'? :P
<leoquant> nee, beslist niet
<StefandeVries> Rachelle; die externe schijven vind je voor die prijs helaas nergens
<leoquant> ik werk niet met omweggetjes
<Rachelle> :(
<Rachelle> raar dat preformatted goedkoper zijn dan lege schijven
<Rachelle> zal wel voor die domme win-users zijn die niet snappen dat je een schijf eerst moet formateren
<StefandeVries> My thoughts exactly...
<leoquant> geen ext 4?
<StefandeVries> Klaar :D
<StefandeVries> Nee, ext3
<MrChrisDruif> Ext3 StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik heb nare ervaringen met ext4
<MrChrisDruif> Ow? Zoals?
<leoquant> met grote bestanden zeker?
<StefandeVries> corruptie, bestanden die soms wel verschijnen en dan weer niet
<Rachelle> hmmm
<StefandeVries> ext3 werkt vooralsnog perfect
<StefandeVries> en nee, m'n HDD zelf is in orde
<leoquant> dat was in jaunty misschien StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Karmic, eigenlijk :)
<leoquant> ok
 * MrChrisDruif vond het eigenlijk wel jammer dat Karmic niet samen viel met LTS
<StefandeVries> Jaunty vond ik een top release, maar ook daar ging ik voor ext3, toen alleen omdat ik ext4 niet kende
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, +1
<leoquant> StefandeVries, +1
<MrChrisDruif> Al was het alleen maar om de naam
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<leoquant> ik wil ssd schijven wel eens zien  in het gebruik
<StefandeVries> SSD-schijven heb ik zelf
<StefandeVries> En dat is snel. SNEL.
<leoquant> tot woord zo rond 4/5 mei
<leoquant> heerlijk lijkt me dat StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> 2 Intel-SSD's in RAID1 als / en dan een HDD van 320 GB als /home
<leoquant> StefandeVries, welk merk?
<leoquant> sorry
<StefandeVries> Intel voor de SSD, en Maxtor voor de HDD
<MrChrisDruif> Intel denk ik ;)
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> zag het erg laat
<MrChrisDruif> Sandforce heeft weer een nieuwe controller gemaakt hé =-O
<MrChrisDruif> Haalt nu al de max. uit SATA6 =-O
<StefandeVries> leoquant: hier twee van: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/250688/intel-postville-x25-v-ssdsa2mp040g2r5-40gb.html#tab:info
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, herkent een bios zomaar ssd?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dank
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ja, het wordt gewoon herkend als SATA-opslag
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Hoe bedoel je? :)
<StefandeVries> bij mij wel, althans
<leoquant> geen bios update dus
<leoquant> naise
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, het is gewoon een harde schijf voor de moederbord/OS
 * Rachelle kijkt naar haar home en denkt shit
<StefandeVries> wat is er aan de hand, Rachelle?
<Rachelle> eerste keer dat ik back in time nodig heb
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, dan ga ik er maar eens 1 uitproberen
<Rachelle> install heeft de home-dir gewist -_-'
<StefandeVries> ouch
<MrChrisDruif> .....hmmm
<leoquant> deze schijf is nu 4/5 jaar
<leoquant> Rachelle, oef
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je dan gebruik /home partitie maar ook reformat?
<Rachelle> niks reformat.  wel groter gemaakt
<Rachelle> is wat serieus fout gegaan dus
<Rachelle> alleen de test-DB wordt rot :S
<leoquant> met de gparted live cd of een ubuntu live-cd?
<Rachelle> ubuntu cd
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, maar ik heb in het verleden ook wel een clean install gedaan (hehe) met gebruik van oude /home partitie....maar toen kreeg ik ook geen toegang tot me bestanden...
<Rachelle> nu ga ik dus zien hoe goed back in time is
<MrChrisDruif> Had dezelfde gebruikersnaam gebruikt
<Rachelle> ik ook + encrypted fs
<MrChrisDruif> En dat bleek bij mij het probleem te zijn geweest :P
<MrChrisDruif> Toen ik opnieuw door install ging en andere gebruikersnaam gebruikte, kon ik in de /home zowel /ryu-kurisu && /chris zien :P
<Rachelle> ik kan ook met de commandline de boel niet zien
<Rachelle> ook dat nog -_-'   live cd van 10.10 nodig omdat back in time veranderd is
<MrChrisDruif> ......xD
<MrChrisDruif> Murphy's Law iemand?
<leoquant> yep
<MrChrisDruif> Maar als je LiveCD boot? Kan je dan wel je oude ~/ zien?
<Rachelle> ga ik nu proberen
<MrChrisDruif> Kon ik toen volgens mij wel
<Rachelle> maar ben bang dat ie ongevraagd een format heeft gedaan
<StefandeVries> HDD vertoont mooie stabiele schrijfsnelheid van 20 MiB/s. Tevreden.
 * Rachelle scheld ff flink
<leoquant> dat helpt enorm
<StefandeVries> wel om het geestelijk nog te kunnen verdragen
<Rachelle> echt alles wat fout kan gaan gaat fout
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ubuntu-for all, wat wil dat precies?
<Rachelle> hij is nu 10.10 live cd het booten
<leoquant> ik ben steeds in dat kanaal, maar...
<leoquant> fingers crossed
<leoquant> ik ben in dat kanaal omdat AlanBell  zo lief is, en jij bent ook steeds aanwezig. dat helpt ook.
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu-for-all: dat wil de verschillende projecten en groepen die er bij Ubuntu zijn te laten samen werken en ook een beetje die projecten in de gaten houden. Niet echt actief helaas....maar ik heb genoeg andere dingen te doen om me daar niet mee bezig te houden/actief maken :)
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Hier zou je er ook over moeten kunnen lezen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> Rachelle, al een werkomgeving?
<leoquant> imo fstab laat toch partities zien
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Lord Nooit :)
<lordnoid> he MrChrisDruif
<Rachelle> niet echt leoquant
<leoquant> werkomgeving of /etc fstab
<Rachelle> ben nu even 10.10 terug het zetten om hopenlijk er weer aan te kunnen of in ieder geval aan back in time te kunnen
<leoquant> ok
<Rachelle> echt wierd dat de nieuwe back in time niet zijn oude formaten om kan zetten :S
<Rachelle> wel lachen als mijn docs dalijk terug zouden zijn.  dan direct backup maken
<leoquant> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> +1
<leoquant> succes
<lordnoid> ah! nog iemand bij wie 11.04 niet werkt?
<Rachelle> afwachten maar
<Rachelle> lordnoid 11.04 werkte wel, was alleen serieus iets mis gegaan met /home
<Rachelle> 2e mogelijkheid : boel staat nog op disk maar wachtwoord verkeerd ingevuld waardoor het onleesbaar was
<lordnoid> oh oke
<Rachelle> maar ja zal het wel zien.  in ieder geval zal 10.10 de back in time disk kunnen lezen en kan ik 99,99% restoren
<Rachelle> laatste backup is van eergisteren
<Rachelle> alleen de test-DB-exports is niet zo fijn :S
<Rachelle> die waren van vandaag
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...eergisteren
<lordnoid> bij mij werkt 11.04 gewoon niet :P
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: automatische back-ups?
<Rachelle> nee dat niet, maar ik maak ze wel regelmatig
<Rachelle> eergisteren gewerkt dus ja
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<lordnoid> gekke scrollbalken ook trouwens :P daar moet ik de logica nog van vinden
<MrChrisDruif> Overlay scrollbalken...
<StefandeVries> Dat heeft jarenlang perfect gefunctioneerd, nu gaan we het ineens aanpassen. :P
<Rachelle> yeah voor back in time :D
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me fijn als je die wil/moet gebruiken
 * Rachelle ziet ~/home/rachelle terug komen
<lordnoid> maar waarvoor is het handig dan?
<Rachelle> die is nog wel ff bezig. 70GB te restoren
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Precisie scrollen kan ik niet met me muis...maar krijgt daar wel nu ineens een idee voor :D
<lordnoid> ik kan dat wel met mn muis
<lordnoid> in firefox met autoscrolling aan :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zie daarvoor niet de instellingen bij Mouse, maar normaal met scrollen doe hij een regel of 3 denk ik...
<lordnoid> logitech had trouwens zo'n muis die dat op zn wieltje heeft
<MrChrisDruif> Autoscrollen?
<lordnoid> middenste muisknop indrukken en gaan!
<lordnoid> gebruik ik eigenlijk alleen maar... in firefox
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....maar dat vind ik niet lekker werken, daar komt bij dat ik niet een scrollwiel heb op me laptop ;)
<lordnoid> ah op mn laptop doe ik t ook :P
<lordnoid> met 2 vingers tappen = middenste muisknop
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar ik zit meestal (zoals nu) in me lekkere stoel in de woonkamer....kan ik geen losse muis gebruiken ;)
<lordnoid> ja, maar bij veel laptops kan het dus ook met het touchpad
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, kan ik ook doen middelstemuis knop...beide knoppen tegelijk
<lordnoid> :)
<lordnoid> en ook als je gewoon met 2 vingers op het touchpad drukt?
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij niet....heb een of ander waardeloos touchpad in me laptop zitten....had ik niet verwacht bij een Vaio <_<"
<lordnoid> hmm ik heb een vaio gezien waarbij het kon
<lordnoid> en als je in een spiraaltje beweegt scroll je :P
<lordnoid> zoals bij de ipod zegmaar
<lordnoid> kan komen omdat je op linux zit (als je daarop zit)
<lordnoid> weet niet of die synaptics driver dat een beetje leuk ondersteunt
<StefandeVries> M'n Debian 6 + Openbox-tutorial voordert gestaag :)
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk, lees hem graag een keer StefandeVries :D
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Is vrij scrollen. Eerst doe je dat spiraaltje en dan gaat bij in scroll-mode
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Ik zit op een Vaio die niet multitouch is schijnbaar, aangezien ik ook niet met twee vingers kan scrollen (me moeder's Acer wel!!!)
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/Debian.odt eerste opzet, work in progress ;)
<lordnoid> oh ik zie al waarom ubuntu niet werkt.. hij heeft zelf automatisch die nvidia drivers lopen installeren
<lordnoid> komt zeker doordat ik toestemming gaf voor die 3rd party software :P
<lordnoid> MrChrisDruif: komt niet door de synaptics drivers?
<MrChrisDruif> Heb synaptic drivers aanstaan :(
<lordnoid> standaard werkt scrollen met 2 vingers hier ook niet onder ubuntu
<lordnoid> wel in windows
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, bij me moeder wel :-/
<lordnoid> ah
<MrChrisDruif> Zelfs in Lubuntu, moest het alleen even aanvinken
<lordnoid> en hij draait midden en rechtermuisknop standaard om :P
<MrChrisDruif> Weird, dat doet hij namelijk niet :P
<lordnoid> viel ook wel weer te fixen.. maar kost toch weer een half uur googlen :p
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom heeft Chromium en Chrome tegenwoordig dat lelijke platte icoontje?
<lordnoid> omdat iedereen behalve google die lelijk vindt
<lordnoid> ik quote uit de installatie
<burgerga> en ik vind het nieuw logo wel veel mooier 3d is overgehyped :p
<lordnoid> "third party to display Flash, MP3 and other media, and to work with some wireless hardware."
<lordnoid> waar staan de nvidia drivers? :P
<MrChrisDruif> burgerga: Dan zal je ook wel de prullenbak van Humanity ook wel lelijk vinden ;)
<burgerga> MrChrisDruif: heb je misschien daar een plaatje van
<burgerga> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Humanity is standaard thema van Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Vanaf 10.04 volgens mij
<burgerga> nou ik zou het niet erg vinden als ie 2d zou zijn ;)
<burgerga> dacht even dat unity een nieuwe prullenbak had
<burgerga> draai nog lekker 10.10
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, volgens mij niet
<lordnoid> Ambience is standaard
<lordnoid> toch?
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Ja, volgens mij wel. Maar die heeft standaard Humanity of Humanity-dark als icoon-thema :)
<lordnoid> ah op die manier :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ambience is de complete thema
<lordnoid> leuk die Windows XP-achtige installatie :P
<MrChrisDruif> De wat?
<lordnoid> van ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, Ubiquity?
<lordnoid> met zo'n rondleiding
<lordnoid> tis al de derde keer vandaag dat ik m zie
<MrChrisDruif> .....owkay?
<lordnoid> dit keer gaat t lukken.. heb ik zo'n gevoel
<lordnoid> als ze bij canonical nou eens niet liegen over wat ze op je pc zetten was het niet gebeurd :p
<lordnoid> en ja hoor, zonder de "third-party software" werkt ie prima
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<lordnoid> :) ik heb weer een OS op mn laptop
<lordnoid> oke toch niet.
<MrChrisDruif> .....jammer
<MrChrisDruif> Welke had je weer?
<lordnoid> ben bezig met een fix die hopelijk werkt :P
<lordnoid> nu die nvidia driver weg is is ie teruggevallen op de nouveau driver :'(
<lordnoid> dus die moet ook nog geblacklist
<lordnoid> yay! :)
<Rachelle> weet iemand hoe je unity eraf kan donderen en gnome 2  intact te laten?
<Rachelle> zucht nu alle programma's er weer opzetten -_-'
<lordnoid> wel ironisch hoe Firefox Sync alles synchroniseert behalve de belangrijkste privacy settings
<Rachelle> zo synaptic heeft zijn install commando's gekregen :)
<lordnoid> dat is wel handig :P je zou zelfs een scriptje kunnen maken dat in 1x al je programma's erop zet
<lordnoid> enige wat nu nog niet werkt is mn xorg.conf :-/
<Rachelle> ja oke. ach ja ik klik gewoon alles achter elkaar aan en druk 1 keer op apply
<Rachelle> maar weet iemand hoe je dat unity eraf kan donderen?  Zo groot is mijn / niet
 * Rachelle kijkt naar synaptic.  316 files downloading
<lordnoid> zelf zou ik gokken het pakket "unity" eraf te gooien :P
<Rachelle> na ja heb geen zin de boel te slopen
<Rachelle> dat de classic interface ook niet meer werkt
<lordnoid> denk dat het net zo werkt als met ubuntu/kubuntu desktop
<lordnoid> aparte sessie
<lordnoid> maar inderdaad, als je het zekerder wilt weten moet je het niet proberen
<Rachelle> kijk er wel heen als de ruimte op / te klein wordt
<lordnoid> k snap echt niet waarom mn xorg.conf niet werkt :s directe copy-paste vanuit de 11.04 beta
<Rachelle> wat veranderd tussen de beta en de final?
<lordnoid> ja reinstall :P
<Rachelle> bedoel hoe Xorg ingedeeld is
<Rachelle> ik heb de nodige updates van de X-server langs zien komen tijdens de beta's en de RC
<lordnoid> mja
<lordnoid> dat weet ik niet
<lordnoid> de xorg.conf is dezelfde
<lordnoid> nouja anders gooi ik al die opties wel in een startup script :P
<lordnoid> werkt ook
<Rachelle> ik moet noges een scriptje maken dat automatisch de DB backupt naar mijn home-dir zodat back in time die mee kan nemen
<StefandeVries> iemand hier die een eerste versie wil doorkijken op eerste-gezicht-fouten?
<MrChrisDruif> Van?
<StefandeVries> De tutorial, nu af :)
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, stuur maar...alsk tijd heb kijk ik er wel even naar
<MrChrisDruif> Of is het nog steeds dezelfde link?
<StefandeVries> Nee: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/DebianOpenBox.pdf
<StefandeVries> Nu is het af, tot de eerste echte aanraking met de ingestelde OpenBox
<StefandeVries> leoquant, heb je even?
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ja
<StefandeVries> leoquant: Zou je deze tutorial even vluchtig willen doorkijken en controleren op fouten die een-twee-drie opvallen? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/DebianOpenBox.pdf
<leoquant> uiteraard
<StefandeVries> bedankt alvast
<StefandeVries> Rachelle; en, wil het daar vlotten?
<leoquant> mooi en goed werk StefandeVries
<Rachelle> ja hoor StefandeVries
<Rachelle> nog ff de DB's terug zetten en virtual box fixen
<Rachelle> het laatste gaat het langste duren
<StefandeVries> dank je, leoquant
<StefandeVries> Rachelle: goed dat het goed gaat :)
<Rachelle> virtual box terug zetten == win XP en win 7 installen
<Rachelle> 2 tabellen kwijt geraak. Dat valt te fixen
<StefandeVries> :)
<Rachelle> eentje al gefixt. Andere doe ik wel onder werktijd
<Rachelle> zo dat was de install van win 7.  Nu alle rotsooi daarvan nog
<Rachelle> zoals alle updates, troep eraf smijten en antivirus erop -_-'
<StefandeVries> wat een werk allemaal :\
<Rachelle> jep windows he -_-'
<Rachelle> ubuntu met een stuk meer software is sneller te installeren
<StefandeVries> 3 jaar geleden voor het laatst moeten gebruiken, godzijdank
<StefandeVries> idd
<Rachelle> ik heb het voor site-testen en schoolspul nodig
<StefandeVries> site-testen? IE7/8/9/10?
<lordnoid> 10 alweer?
<Rachelle> 10 is nog niet final dus die kan in de stront zakken
<StefandeVries> Die is in alpha, volgens mij nog
<Rachelle> maar 7/8/9 ja
<Rachelle> en FF,opera, safari en chrome. maar die zijn nooit lastig
<MrChrisDruif> Is 9 al uit?
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> wel vista en win 7 only
 * Rachelle wou dat IE eens dood ging
<MrChrisDruif> +1 :D
<MrChrisDruif> Helemaal die erg verouderde versie...wat was het ookalweer? 6 ofzo?
<StefandeVries> 6 ja
<StefandeVries> Die is..beangstigend
<Rachelle> http://ie6nomore.com
<Rachelle> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, wekt echt de frustraties op van ongeveer alle web-developers
<Rachelle> die mag echt in de vuilback
<Rachelle> -c
<Rachelle> en IE 7 ook
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar IE6 is een ECHT drama...met 7 valt volgens mij nog redelijk te leven?
<Rachelle> IE7 is ook niet mee te leve.   pas 8 is een beetje mee te leven
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, Chromium knocks their socks off :P
<Rachelle> jep.  Alleen IE wordt gehaat
<Rachelle> omdat die zich nooit aan de standaarden houd. het altijd weer wat anders doet
<Rachelle> hmmm safari wil niet echt starten onder wine
<lordnoid> hee! zit gimp niet meer in ubuntu?
<StefandeVries> nee, lordnoid
<Rachelle> jawel, maar even los installeren
<Rachelle> zit er niet meer default in
<Rachelle> apt-get install gimp
<lordnoid> op naar DVD?
<Rachelle> die discussie loopt ja
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Gaat inderdaad overgesproken worden bij UDS
<Rachelle> dat ze constant tegen de 700 MB grens lopen
<MrChrisDruif> Ze zijn zo zielig...
<lordnoid> of gewoon een 2GB formaatje.. zodat het op de meeste usb sticks kan
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu heeft standaard ondersteuning voor meer talen dan Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Gaat over gesproken worden bij UDS-O, DVD en USB image
<Rachelle> lordnoid dat ze een DVD gaan gebruiken betekend niet dat ze direct 4,7 GB gaan gebruiken ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Dat laatste lijkt me eigenlijk best wel interessant. Gewoon kopiëren naar USB?
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Maar dat kan wel betekenen dat app die vroeger default waren weer terug kunnen komen
<Rachelle> jep zoals gimp
<MrChrisDruif> Zoals o.a. GIMP
<Rachelle> maar kan best dat ze dan op 900MB uit komen of zo
<MrChrisDruif> Ook niet erg...voor USB
<MrChrisDruif> Voor DVD vind ik het jammer
<Rachelle> nope
<StefandeVries> ik heb geen optische drive meer in m'n pc :\
<MrChrisDruif> Ik hoorde iets dat je met SUSE grafisch kan aanklikken welke apps je wilt installeren
<Rachelle> ja klopt
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Ik wel
<Rachelle> teminste dat was 2 jaar geleden zo :p
 * Rachelle ziet nog iets te veel pc's die boot van USB niet ondersteunen -_-'
<lordnoid> ik heb ook geen optische drive in mn laptop
 * Rachelle gooit wat peper op de VM
<hannie> leoquant, mag ik even?
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Waar moet je die if stoppen? Gewoon in je body?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, RawChid en Rachelle hoi, hoi
<StefandeVries> hoi hannie
<MrChrisDruif> Alha hannie :)
<hannie> ha die StefandeVries
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, heb je een leuke koninginnedag gehad?
<leoquant> hannie, hallo
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, ging goed hoor :D Leuk korpsen begeleid :)
<MrChrisDruif> En jij hannie?
<hannie> ik zat in fr he. Hier hebben ze geen koningin
<hannie> leoquant, ik wilde even melden dat ik bezig ben met VT en Mwanzo
<leoquant> ok hannie ik hoop dat het jullie wat oplevert
<hannie> leoquant, uitgewerkt worden. Ik denk dat ik via de lijst wat informatie ga verzamelen
<hannie> * het moet
<leoquant> prima, ik hoop dat mwanzo een "ondersteunde" rol mag/kan spelen wat mentorschap betreft
<hannie> leoquant, er is binnenkort een mwanzomeeting. Daar kunnen we verder praten hierover
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Als nog? Gewoon lekker Nederlands doen en vieren? :P :D
<leoquant> ja hannie
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ja, maar ik was mijn oranje hoedje en vlaggetje vergeten mee te nemen
<MrChrisDruif> :(
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, welk instrument speel jij?
<MrChrisDruif> Bas-klarinet :)
<MrChrisDruif> Pas een paar maanden, maar daarvoor ong. 12 jaar gewone Bes-klarinet :P
<hannie> Is dat één istrument?
<hannie> *n
<StefandeVries> lol
<leoquant> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Niet lol
<hannie> Wel lol
<leoquant> wellus
<MrChrisDruif> Ben ik niet: http://www.harmoniereuver.nl/fotos/foto-basklarinet.gif
<leoquant> hannie, MrChrisDruif is erg steng...
<hannie> Tjee, wat een groot ding
<leoquant> poeh
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Ik vind het niet leuk als mensen grapjes gaan maken over muziek. En helemaal over mijn instrument :P
<hannie> Nog meer lol
<leoquant> wat vind je wel leuk MrChrisDruif ?
<leoquant> een lijstje graag
<MrChrisDruif> Een heleboel, nooit gedefinieerd in een lijstje :P
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ik heb de ballen verstand van muziek (spelen)
<hannie> Luisteren doe ik graag.
<leoquant> hannie, das jammer
<leoquant> er is veel talent hier
<hannie> Ik ben zo a-musicaal als mijn kater
<StefandeVries> 'Alles moet geridiculiseerd kunnen worden' - Hans Teeuwen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, StefandeVries en ik gaan vast wel een keer samen spelen ofzo :P
<leoquant> en dooitze
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<hannie> Speelt stefan ook bas-klarinet?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, piano en orgel etc...
<StefandeVries> nee, zang, orgel en piano
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries z'n bijnaam is Orgeltje :P
<StefandeVries> Tsja..:p
<Rachelle> hoi hannie
<hannie> StefandeVries, een vriendin van mij zit in diverse koren. Ik ga af en toe naar uitvoeringen van hun
<leoquant> zegt druifje
<hannie> dag Rachelle
<Rachelle> note voor mezelf : ga niet klooien aan de compiz-instellingen
<leoquant> o?
<StefandeVries> hannie: ik zing zelf ook in een koor :)
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Tuurlijk wel...harstikke leuk :D
<hannie> slechte ervaringen Rachelle
<Rachelle> MrChrisDruif niet zo leuk als je schermbalken ed weer verdwijnen :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ik had gisteren afscheidsdiner van koor waar ik op zat....is helaas over de kop
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: compiz --replace?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, vervelend te horen...:/
<Rachelle> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1  MrChrisDruif  ;)
<StefandeVries> Er zijn niet veel goede koren meer, helaas
<hannie> StefandeVries, dat van mijn vriendin wel hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Was een best goed koor....alleen de gemiddelde leeftijd werd helaas te hoog
<MrChrisDruif> O.a.
<lordnoid> Na kinderen voor kinderen is het idd hard achteruit gegaan
<leoquant> verdorie
<StefandeVries> hannie;; dat geloof ik graag
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<leoquant> al dat individualisme/popstars gedoe
<lordnoid> hoezo ging het over de kop dan?
<StefandeVries> daar haal ik m'n neus ook voor op, leoquant
<lordnoid> er kwam niemand meer?
<leoquant> lordnoid, dat was vroeger
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik denk dat lid zijn van een koor ook een geweldig sociaal gebeuren is
<StefandeVries> is het ook (:
<leoquant> al die "selectie"programma's...brrr
<hannie> Helaas zing ik zo vals als een brulaap
<leoquant> hannie, zeker
<JanC> leoquant: in België worden koren popsterren!
<StefandeVries> The VOice of Holland vond ik nog wel te pruimen
<hannie> Sorry, idiote vergelijking
<leoquant> daarom zit ik er ook op
<MrChrisDruif> O.a. voorzitter ging verhuizen naar Utrecht....maar dat was ook een van de goede bassen. Me vader ging er vanaf, ook een goede bas. Sopranen was ongeveer leeggelopen...etc...
<JanC> (nu ja, eentje toch ;) )
<lordnoid> er zijn koren waar je zo bij kan hoor :P maar niet die StefandeVries bedoelt
<StefandeVries> idd, lordnoid
<leoquant> JanC, echt?
<hannie> StefandeVries, welke stem zing jij?
<StefandeVries> tenor én bas
<lordnoid> wij hebben ook Korenslag gehad op tv
<leoquant> tegelijk niet he hannie
<JanC> leoquant: Scala is momenteel op tour in de US of A dacht ik, en binnenkort zijn ze de themasong voor een Simpsons-aflevering en zo  ;)
<leoquant> lordnoid, o ja...:)
<lordnoid> met Hennie Huisman toch? :P
<leoquant> JanC, goed!
<JanC> ze zingen overigens covers van pop-songs, dat helpt vermoedelijk
<leoquant> ツ
<lordnoid> ja. Alles wat walking on sunshine en use somebody zingt komt erin bij RTL
<leoquant> lol
<hannie> Ik zal wel in jullie achting dalen, maar ik kijk graag naar The Voice en X-factor
<leoquant> de blanke top der duinen niet nee
<JanC> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Scala_%26_Kolacny_Brothers
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: http://www.harmoniereuver.nl/harm-jeugd-houtinstrumenten.html <= nog een leuke linkje ;)
<hannie> ik ga meteen kijken
<StefandeVries> het koor van mijn pianolerares: http://www.koorfusion.nl/dirigente.html
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, dat is idd leuk om te lezen, goede link
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, ik heb ook saxofoon gespeelt
<lordnoid> hannie: als je af en toe eens een ander liedje hoorde dan alles wat in het vorige seizoen is gedaan zou ik ook kijken :)
<lordnoid> en de reclame moet eruit :P
<hannie> lordnoid, het gaat ook om de spanning bij mij
<hannie> zappen toch...
<lordnoid> en bij the voice vond ik het zo irritant dat ze elke uitzending wel 100x vertelden hoe goed hun eigen programma wel niet was
<leoquant> het "mwanzo-koor", ik maak een wiki
<lordnoid> totaaaal anders dan idols :P
<StefandeVries> leoquant: lol
<hannie> lordnoid, dat is waar. Ik vond eigenlijk alleen de ronde met de stoelen echt leuk
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik wou toch eens paar jaar een mwanzo dag organiseren dus...
<StefandeVries> Als het kan neem ik de DDK-7 mee dan
<hannie> leoquant, dan komen we een keer irl samen. als ik dan ga zingen rent iedereen hard weg ;)
<leoquant> in de efteling
<lordnoid> hannie: inderdaad :)
<Rachelle> lol hannie
 * Rachelle neemt oordopjes mee
<leoquant> daar vallen we niet op, tussen holle bolle gijs enzo
<hannie> Die zal je zeker nodig hebben
<lordnoid> dat moet je niet negatief opvatten. Bij een rockconcert staat iedereen met oordoppen
<Rachelle> de efteling is dichtbij hier :p
<MrChrisDruif> Mwanzo koor?
<StefandeVries> Dan moet ik kiezen..zang of begeleiding
<leoquant> beginners koor he
<leoquant> niemand maakt ons wat!
<MrChrisDruif> Nog een dirigent nodig?
<hannie> Ja, ikke
<leoquant> yep!
<JanC> http://www.scalachoir.com/nl/muziek/downloads/index.htm voor wie Smells Like Teen Spirit en zo in een ongewone versie wil horen  ;)
<hannie> dan loopt het fantastisch
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Kan jij dirigeren?
<StefandeVries> Ik kan alle instrumenten verzorgen in het orgel :P
<hannie> Als ik dat zou doen zou het hilarisch worden
<lordnoid> bleh Javascript alerts
<leoquant> juist ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het schoolkoor een keer gedirigeerd
<StefandeVries> als invaller
<JanC> javascript alerts?
 * JanC merkt daar niks van  :P
<lordnoid> als je op download drukt
<hannie> Rachelle, wat vind je van Natty?
 * Rachelle haalt schouders op. Gewoon een ubuntu-versie zoals altijd
<Rachelle> installer is wel verbetert
<JanC> http://www.kolacny.com/videos/smellsliketeenspirit_download.mp4
<lordnoid> ik luister muscle museum
<JanC> (en installer NoScript ;) )
<JanC> installeer
<StefandeVries> leoquant: wanneer wil je dan een Mwanzodag houden?
<lordnoid> ik heb noscript al, maar standaard top-level sites toestaan :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dat weet ik nog niet
<hannie> JanC, ben jij al eens op de UDS geweest?
<JanC> hannie: in La Hulpe / Terhulpen ja
<lordnoid> lol wel vet duits accent :P
<hannie> JanC, ik had voor de huidige UDS in Budapest om sponsorship gevraagd, maar niet gekregen
<JanC> hannie: jammer
<leoquant> hannie hajour mag
<JanC> hannie: ga je alsnog gaan of niet?
<hannie> Volgende keer beter. Ik had mezelf niet goed verkocht vond ik.
<hannie> JanC, wel als het een keer dichter bij huis is
<hannie> leoquant, dat vind ik echt fijn voor hajour
<JanC> sommige mensen combineren UDS ook met een vakantie en zo (enkele dagen langer daar blijven vóór of na UDS)
<leoquant> amsterdam ligt ook wel voor de hand als stad vind ik
<hannie> als het in adam een keer in de winter is zal ik er zeker bij zijn
<JanC> hannie: "dichtbij" was ook de reden waarom ik naar La Hulpe geweest ben (dat is net zuidelijk van Brussel)
<hannie> JanC, ik ben La Hulpe onderweg van nl naar fr nooit tegengekomen. Moet toch beter opletten
<hannie> JanC, vond je UDS de moeite waard?
<JanC> hannie: het ligt tussen Brussel en Waterloo zo ongeveer
<JanC> een dorp eigenlijk
<hannie> Ah, Waterloo zie ik wel altijd voorbijkomen
<hannie> Wij nemen meestal de ringweg Oost
<JanC> maar er is een groot conferentiehotel dat ooit een IBM opleidingscentrum was
<lordnoid> ik ken Waterloo van de geschiedenisles.. en van ABBA
<hannie> lordnoid, kan je nagaan wat een belangrijke plaats dat is
<lordnoid> zeker
<JanC> hannie: als je via Cherleroi naar Frankrijk gaat zal je "La Hulpe" wel zien staan hoor
 * MrChrisDruif heeft nog Waterloo gezongen met de Scratch-dagen in Leiden
<JanC> als je de oostelijke ring neemt
<hannie> JanC, ik zal de volgende keer mijn ogen open houden
<JanC> maar echt, het is een boerengat verder  ;)
<leoquant> hannie, maar die uds is dus al geweest he...
<hannie> leoquant, nee toch. Het is toch deze hele week
<leoquant> dus wat kan het je schelen?
<leoquant> nee lahupe ofzo
<JanC> La Hulpe (fr) / Terhulpen (nl)
<hannie> leoquant, ik vind het gewoon leuk te zien of ik het tegenkom, ook al is het een boerengat
<leoquant> boedapest is 9 mei toch?
<hannie> leoquant, ik verwarde even UDS La Hulpe en de huidige in Budapest
<leoquant> ja, ik ben de weg ook kwijt
<hannie> en ja, het start 9 mei
<leoquant> kijk lahulpe was lengendarisch als uds
<hannie> leoquant, nog even over de workshop Vertalen:
<leoquant> dat wel
<leoquant> ja?
<leoquant> -n
<hannie> Als er niet meer belangstellende bij komen weet ik niet of ik het wel moet voorbereiden
<leoquant> ik ga nog pas starten met de promotie he
<leoquant> dat moet nooit te vroeg
<hannie> leoquant, ik probeer ook mensen aan te schrijven die ooit belangstelling in het VT hebben getoond
<leoquant> zal ik morgen beginnen met het hele circus?
<leoquant> hannie, ok
<hannie> maar het is niet zo eenvoudig oude adressen terug te vinden in mijn ab
<hannie> leoquant, graag. Ik heb een paar dagen voorbereiding nodig
<hannie> Niet hele dagen natuurlijk
<leoquant> dan doe ik dat vanaf morgen
<hannie> Er moet ook nog gebouwvakt en getuinierd worden
<leoquant> vanzelfsprkend
<leoquant> e
<leoquant> weet je
<leoquant> we houden contact hierover
<leoquant> ik verwacht best belangstelling voor de workshop
<hannie> We hebben nog wel even. Op z'n laatst zal ik v.a. 9 mei voorbereiden
<leoquant> goed dat ik dit weet
<leoquant> want ik was wat later begonnen
<hannie> ok, afgesproken
<leoquant> yep
<hannie> Dag allemaal. Het was leuk om even te kletsen
<leoquant> dag ツ
<StefandeVries> doeidoei :)
<StefandeVries> Nu die Mwanzoband nog regelen..
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> ik ga het spitsuur hier regelen
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> later
<JanC> als je naar UDS gaat mag je vals spelen en zingen met Jono Bacon en zo  :P
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: waar moet je die if zetten van die noie6?
 * MrChrisDruif heeft geen ervaring daarmee :P
<Rachelle> van die notice MrChrisDruif ?
<Rachelle> gewoon ergens op je homepage of elke pagina
<StefandeVries> Zelfs de lichtgewicht IRC-client werkt perfect :)
<MrChrisDruif> Lichtgewicht?
 * MrChrisDruif gaat toch misschien xchat proberen...Pidgin loopt te vaak vast <_<"
<StefandeVries> Ja, lostirc
<StefandeVries> Ziet er niet uit, maar werkt net zo goed
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha tout moun
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-04
<hajour> JanC,  kan ik een andere mentor vragen in accessibility?
<hajour> ik heb charlie nu maar die zie ik bijna nooit
<hajour> dat  was vraag 1
<JanC> hajour: je kan dat altijd vragen natuurlijk
<JanC> maar ik denk dat sowieso meerder personen willen helpen als hij er niet is?
<JanC> en er zijn niet zo heel veel mensen die echt alle details kennen  :-/
<hajour> vraag 2 is wil jij mijn mentor zijn JanC
<JanC> eh, ikken erg weinig van a11y  ;)
<JanC> *ik ken*
<hajour> toch leer ik erg veel van jou JanC
<hajour> ik denk dat jer meer weet dan je denkt
<hajour> JanC,
<JanC> ik weet over veel dingen iets  ;)
<JanC> maar ben expert in erg weinig  ;)
<JanC> nu ja, vergeleken met de echte experten
<hajour> ubuntu is toch 1 mentor en van veel mensen leren
<JanC> hajour: sowieso mag je mij alles vragen
<hajour> met jou heb ik buiten UndiFineD  het meeste contact hier vaak
<JanC> dat is omdat ik van alles iets weet, en in 40 IRC-kanalen en nog meer mailing lists rondhang  :P
<hajour> en je helpt ook vaak met accessebility dingen ook en ook hoe je dingen oplost al die dingen zie ik bij njou en leer ik van
<JanC> dus ik wil zeker wel helpen, maar ik ben geen accessibility-expert
<hajour> sorry voor taalfouten snel typen ..
 * hajour wil JanC  als mentor.
<JanC> pfff :P
<hajour> XD
<JanC> hajour: wat prcies verwacht je van me dan?
<JanC> ik denk dat het nog steeds nuttig blijft Charlie te behouden als mentor voor sommige zaken rond accessibility
<JanC> maar ik kan misschien wel helpen met dingen daarbuiten
<hajour> punt 1 en daar blijf ik bij ik heb nog lang niet alles geleerd van irc.me vorige master als ik vragen had het altijd te druk
<hajour> ok
<JanC> dingen over IRC mag je me zeker wel vragen
<hajour> ben nog steeds gaandeweg van alles zelf aan het uitproberen merendeel
<JanC> hajour: ik ben ook nog steeds bezig dingen uit te proberen  :P
<hajour> zou heel erg fijn zijn als ik  iets van uitleg had in audio vorm eigenlijk is dat er en zo ja waar kan ik dat vinden?
<JanC> ook al ken ik misschien meer over sommige dingen, ik ken lang niet alles, en ik ken niks over historische kledij ontwerpen  :P
<hajour> hehe ieder ze talent he
<JanC> en ik ken weinig info in audio-vorm, maar als er iets specifieks is kan ik wel helpen zoeken
<hajour> btw UndiFineD  heeft wat veranderingen geopperd bij ubuntu beginers team.merendeel heeft hij ook dingen erin opgenomen die ik had gezegd :P
<JanC> ik zit niet echt in ubuntu beginners momenteel
<hajour> maar hij zegt het subtieler
<JanC> misschien zou ik dat weer eens moeten doen  ;)
<hajour> ik ben misschien wat te direct
<JanC> beide kunnen voordelen hebben
<JanC> en nadelen
<JanC> ;-)
<hajour> UndiFineD,  zit vaak van oe dat hat je beter niet kunnen zeggen maar ik ben net een kat kom altijd weer op me pootjes terecht zogezegd :P
<JanC> en mensen aanvaarden al eens een minder goede stap als je verder goed werk doet
<hajour> maar zou iedergeval fijn vinden zoveel mogelijk info in audiovorm, te hebben.onthoud ik het tenminste met lange termijn geheugen
<hajour> maar ik ben ook wel zo dat als ik een fout maak ik ook excuus aanbied
<JanC> hajour: excuses aanbieden is de Ubuntu spirit  ☺
<hajour> btw met meds ben ik veel minder zo n grote flapuit
<hajour> dan zeg ik ook wat ik denk maar met meer tact :P
<hajour> ik zeg of wat ik denk of zeg niets.maar ik ga niet liegen daar heb ik een gruwelijke hekel aan
<JanC> liegen hoeft meestal ook niet
<hajour> soms zijn hulpverleners boos op me.omdat ik zeg wat ik vind
<hajour> en hoe ik voel erover
<hajour> dan zeg ik altijd beter dan dat ik lieg nietwaar
<hajour> je weet iedergeval hoe ik erover denk en dat doe ik niet achter hun rug om
<hajour> vanmiddag bij gezinsvoogd zeiden ze ook dat me kids niet kwamen op afspraken oudste 2.toen zei ik luister jullie zijn voogd nummer zoveel.ze hebben enorm veel belofte gehoord.maar nooit is er een belofte nagekomen.
<hajour> ze hebben geen vertrouwen meer in gezinssvoogden en eerlijk gezegd ik ook niet
<hajour> eerst zien dan geloven
<hajour> toen was het even heel erg stil
<hajour> maar ze konden niet anders dan me gelijk geven
<JanC> de jongste 2 gaan wel?
<hajour> nee
<hajour> jongste zei tegen gezinsvoogd
 * JanC niet echt op de hoogte van dat soort dingen, en zeker niet in Nederland
<hajour> vertrouwen en respect krijg je niet dat moet je verdienen
<hajour> zei me jongste
<JanC> lol
<hajour> 9 jaar was ze toen nog
<hajour> en toen wist gezinsvoogd niks meer terug te zeggen
<JanC> nu ja, misschien toch goed als je je kinderen vertelt dat je wil dat ze toch af en toe langs gaan
<JanC> al was het maar om goodwill te tonen
<hajour> toen zei ze we regelen toch veel voor je.zegt me kleine wat dan
<hajour> zij dingen opnoemen.zegt me kleine niet waar nog liegen ook.dat heeft me mama met haar indivuele begeleider geregeld
<hajour> me jongste dochter zei toen weet je wat kom maar terug als je geleerd hebt om eerlijk te zijn en het liegen hebt afgeleerd
<JanC> hm  :P
 * hajour heeft haar kids goed opgevoed
<hajour> ik had alleen hulp gevraagd om de hulpverlening beter te coordineren aan jeugdzorg
<hajour> ja in een vlaag van verstandsverbeistering dacht ik nog dat ze echt zouden helpen ook
<hajour> vervolgens zetten ze me oudste dochter tegen alle adviezen in op een gewone school.en daar verzoop ze zonder coach en dislectie programma
<hajour> en dat is 1 van de vele vele grote fouten die ze gemaakt hebben
<hajour> en dankzij meds en ubuntu waar ik veel geleerd heb.heb ik vanmiddag de touwtjes weer terug in handen genomen en nu vroegen hun aan mij wat ik wilde dat zou gebeuren XD
<JanC> dat lijkt me een goede evolutie
<JanC> zorg wel dat je geen te grote veranderingen ineens voorstelt ;)
<hajour> yep en ik heb hun gezegd dat als ze beter contact wilde hebben met me kids ze eerst maar eens hun vele beloften moesten nakomen en heel hard moesten werken om hun vertrouwen weer terug te krijgen
<hajour> want mijn kids lijken heel erg op mij
<JanC> dus niet meer beloven dan ze kunnen waarmaken?  ;-)
<hajour> als je het verpest kost het heel veel moeite om vertrouwen weer terug te krijgen en mijn grens is vrij ver maar ga er niet overheen
<hajour> precies
<hajour> belofte maakt schuld
<JanC> wel, ik hoop dat dingen beter worden voor jou en je kinderen in de toekomst
<hajour> ik zeg mijn kids altijd kijk uit wat je beloofd want beloofd is beloofd en moet je doen ook
<hajour> ja..
<hajour> alleen heb ik finacieel altijd ongeluk.ib groep is voor gehandicapte kids heeft aan kinderbijslag diagnoses niet doorgegeven dus werd voor de helft gekort in kinderbijslag daardoor
<JanC> mja, van Nederlandse wetgeving en zo ken ik niks  :-/
<JanC> laaque kent daar wel iets van zou ik denken
<hajour> werkbedrijf had fout gemaakt in gegevens doorgeven  aan ww en daardoor hebben we nu al bijna 2 maanden geen inkomen meer
<hajour> gegevens van UndiFineD
<hajour> en dat is nog maar gedeelte
<JanC> wel, inkomen van UndiFineD wel, veronderstel ik?
<hajour> nee
<JanC> eh?
<hajour> UndiFineD,  is enige met inkomen bij ons
<JanC> ja, dat bedoel ik dus, zijn inkomen wel  :-/
<hajour> ik heb nooit inkomen gehad alleen in het opvanghuis 2 jaar
<hajour> nee
<hajour> UndiFineD,  s inkomen is al 2 maanden niet binnen gekomen en dat is enige inkomen bij ons
<JanC> eh?
<hajour> leven op laatste geld rekeningen stapelen op
<JanC> UndiFineD heeft toch een job, dacht ik?
<hajour> nee is ontslagen
<JanC> ow  :-(
<JanC> en hij wacht op werkloosheidsuitkering?
<hajour> begin maart
<JanC> :-(
<hajour> ja normaal wel maar door fouten in comunicatie is dat er dus niet
<JanC> hopelijk raakt dat zo snel mogelijk opgelost dan...
<hajour> mijn bijstands uitkering viel weg toen ik ging samenwonen met UndiFineD
<hajour> 2 maanden later kreeg hij ontslag
<JanC> je krijgt niks meer als je bij iemand woont?
<hajour> rechtzaak heeft hij gewonnen maar geld is al op aan achterstallige rekeningen
<hajour> klopt ik heb niks
<JanC> ook niet voor je handicaps?
<hajour> nee ook niet
<JanC> WTF?
<hajour> dat ik in begeleid wonen was
<hajour> heb ik hulp gevraagd voor waar ik inkomen kon krijgen en met het aanvragen en te helpen aan woonruimte
<hajour> hulp kreeg ik niet en met 19 jaar werde ik op straat gezet
<hajour> dat was in february 1992
<JanC> hajour: in .be zou je volgens mij wel een extra uitkering krijgen van http://www.vaph.be/
<hajour> geen geld en geen woonruimte
<hajour> schijnt hier ook te zijn mits het aangevraagd word voor je 18 de jaar
<hajour> maar dat wist ik niet
<hajour> en niemand hielp mij toen
<JanC> eh
<JanC> niet iedereen heeft dat nodig op 18 jaar toch?
<hajour> en nu valt het niet meer aan te vragen voor zover ik weet om zo n inkomen te krijgen moet je dan eerst gewerkt hebben
<JanC> kan evengoed oor ongeluk, ziekte zijn of zo?
<hajour> en gezien het feit dat ik niet eens  door solicitatie gesprekken heen kom
<hajour> ja maar dan heb je een aantoonbare reden en moet je wel alleen wonen anders word geacht dat je partner zorgt voor inkomen
<JanC> zelfs als je partner zorgt voor inkomen heb je toch extra kosten?
<hajour> ik voel me financieel doordat ik altijd afhankelijk ben vaak meer een aanhangsel een nummer wat getolereerd word
<hajour> ik krijg niks
<JanC> iemand die ik ken heeft bijvoorbeeld PAB: http://www.vaph.be/vlafo/view/nl/20406-Waarvoor+kunt+u+een+PAB+wel+gebruiken.html
<hajour> ja dat heb ik wel maar dat betaald niet mijn eten of zorgverzekering
<hajour> en mijn reiskosten naar ziekenhuizen
<hajour> mijn meds
<hajour> of kleding ect
<JanC> als we een terrasje doen met een groep mensen die elkaar normaal enkel van internet kennen, kan hij daarvan iemand betalen die auto bestuurt en hem de hele dag begeleidt
<hajour> en dan gelooft dat mens van bijstand niet dat mijn spaarekening waar o opstaat dat dat mijn overzicht is want er staat niks op.gek he
<JanC> :-(
<hajour> waardoor de bijstand dus ook niet word uitbetaald
<hajour> waar UndiFineD  onder tussen nu inzit
<hajour> nou ja inzit ...
<hajour> en top van de ijsberg wil dat mens mijn tog exstra kinderbijslag voor gehandicapten kinderen gaan berekenen als inkomen wat wettelijk gezien helemaal niet mag
<hajour> vanmiddag zat ik er daardoor echt even helemaal doorheen eerlijk gezegd
<hajour> en dan krijg je nog de vraag of we een vakantie hebben gepland ook .....
<JanC> :-/
<hajour> mijn jongste 2 zijn nog nooit op vakantie geweest met het gezin samen
<hajour> die weten niet eens wat dat is .misschien maar goed ook
<hajour> weten ze ook niet wat ze missen
<JanC> nu ja, vakantie is ook iets wat pas recent is...
<JanC> blijft wel dat het leuk is natuurlijk
<JanC> als je het kan doen
<hajour> mijn oudste 2 hebben alleen lang geleden een vakantie gehad die rampzalig was
<hajour> en door alles wat ik uit ervaring weet heb ik een paar weken besloten als ik geen inkomen en werk betaald werk kan krijgen kan ik iedergeval zorgen ervoor dat andere wel die mogelijkheid gaan krijgen
<hajour> en zo stond mijn project om langdurig werklozen en gehandicapten met behoud van uitkering hier mogelijk te maken met hulp om te werken/leren
<hajour> ontstond bedoel ik
<JanC> hajour: sorry, maar tijd voor bed (voor ons beiden, gok ik ;-) )
<hajour> uh ja komt net iemand binnen in speechcontrol
<hajour> dus zal voor mij iets later zijn JanC
<JanC> alleen als hij/zij niet meteen antwoordt  ;)
<hajour> maar JanC  ik ben het gewend .alles.maar heeft mij vastbesloten gemaakt om de tijd die ik heb goed te besteden en hopelijk op een positieve manier iets te kunnen bijdragen aan andere
<hajour> lol ik dacht dat je ging slapen JanC :)
<hajour> welterusten allemaal voor wie er nog zijn.
<leoquant> goede morgen!
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant, alweer lekker wezen meelen vanochtend? :)
<leoquant> ja MrChrisDruif beetje haastwerk helaas, iedereen vertrek hier/komt aan, en etc
<leoquant> ik hoop dat de workshop goed bezocht wordt
<Cees> Hoi leoquant. About https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/wie-wil-kennismaken-met-irc-en-leren-het-te-gebruiken/ goed idee maar er is een klein taalfoutje ingeslopen: IRC staat voor Internet Relay Chat (ipv internet related chat).
<leoquant> oei
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<StefandeVries> hallo iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<CasW> Heehoi Stefan
<StefandeVries> hoe gaat het daar/ :)
<CasW> Joah, wel aardig, druk
<MrChrisDruif> Bezig met wiki....again :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ben bezig met het vervolg op de tutorial
<StefandeVries> http://sites.google.com/site/naslagopenbox/   en nu online, ipv in een document :)
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom dan niet gelijk in wiki? O:-)
<StefandeVries> Omdat het een eigen naslagwerk is, dat ik persoonlijk aan anderen beschikbaar wil stellen. Daarbij vind ik het niets voor de Ubuntuwiki
<MrChrisDruif> Hoezo niet? :D
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu is goed bezig hoor...en die gebruikt ook OpenBox...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar inderdaad, je had het voor Debian geschreven....zal niet veel anders zijn dan voor Ubuntu
<UndiFineD> JanC,  hajour hier.mijn indivuele hulpverlener wilde ook graag de link hebben van wat je gegeven had die van laaque
<UndiFineD> we zijn een mail aan het sturen nu naar haar
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: Aloha hajour :)
<hajour> hi MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het hajour?
<hajour> papieren rotzooi van bijstand gedoe :S
<hajour> ik was die link die JanC  had gegeven aan het zoeken maar me log gaat niet ver genoeg terug
<hajour> normaal kon ik heel ver terug lezen
<hajour> MrChrisDruif,
<hajour> voorschot gekregen van maart. kan je net huur en 1 keer zorgverzekering van betalen
<hajour> moet kiezen of eten of huur daar komt het op neer
<Rachelle> van maart pas?  We zitten nu in mei
<hajour> ja van maart
<hajour> UndiFineD,  is de enige met inkomen wat hierboven staat dus ik heb geen inkomen o,o
<hajour> ik heb nooit inkomen gehad alleen 2 jaar dat ik in opvanghuis zat van eind 2007 tot eind 2009
<hajour> ik ben altijd afhankelijk geweest van anderen voor eten dak boven me hoofd ect
<MrChrisDruif> Was ff afk
<hajour> had al antwoord gegeven MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zag, maar verklaarde ff waarom ik niet reageerde ;)
<hajour> geeft niks MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben lid geworden van launchpad.net/~ubuntu-beginners-wiki :D
<hajour> mooi MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Heeft UndiFineD voor gezorgd :P
<hajour> :))
<UndiFineD> iedereen die UBT member is kan lid worden
<UndiFineD> nu ben ik het niet helemaal eens met die begrensing, maar dat is zoals het nu is
<UndiFineD> en goede morgen allen
<MrChrisDruif> Moet er niet een andere begrenzing komen dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Als een mentor van wiki het goed vindt ofzo? Lijkt mij logischer
<MrChrisDruif> En moet ik dan trouwens geen voice krijgen in -wiki?
<UndiFineD> er zijn genoeg geintresseerden, maar die zijn nog geen member
<UndiFineD> ik heb nog geen irc rechten daar
<UndiFineD> mep nhandler eens even, die heeft dat vast wel
<UndiFineD> en anders zach, wanneer die er weer is
<hajour> lol
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<hajour> hee leoquant  :)))
<leoquant> hallo hajour ツ
<hajour> sorry hulpverlening was hier
<hajour> heb opdracht gekregen naar uds te gaan. niet twijfelen vanwege financiele gedoe
<hajour> leoquant, ^
<StefandeVries> ben ikw eer
<StefandeVries> schietpartij in onze wijk :\
<StefandeVries> http://www.l1.nl/L1NWS/_pid/links4/_rp_links4_firstElementId/1_5231435/_rp_links4_hasclickpage/1_1013
<MrChrisDruif> Vervelend StefandeVries
<hajour> tja denk niet dat er nog een stad is waar dat nooit gebeurt tegenwoordig
<MrChrisDruif> Maakt het er niet beter op hajour :)
<StefandeVries> 2 straten verderop, en het zijn geen grote straten :\
<StefandeVries> naja, hoe is het hier?
<hajour> auwz heb brandwond op me vinger
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: excuses dat ik net zo offline ging zonder te antwoorden over wiki/website; moeder wilde op stel en sprong weg
<hajour> hehe StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Wiki? :-/
<StefandeVries> M'n website over OpenBox
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Ik ben bezig met het vervolg op de tutorial
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> http://sites.google.com/site/naslagopenbox/   en nu online, ipv in een document :)
<StefandeVries> <MrChrisDruif> Waarom dan niet gelijk in wiki? O:-)
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Omdat het een eigen naslagwerk is, dat ik persoonlijk aan anderen beschikbaar wil stellen. Daarbij vind ik het niets voor de Ubuntuwiki
<StefandeVries> <MrChrisDruif> Hoezo niet? :D
<StefandeVries> <MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu is goed bezig hoor...en die gebruikt ook OpenBox...
<StefandeVries> <MrChrisDruif> Maar inderdaad, je had het voor Debian geschreven....zal niet veel anders zijn dan voor Ubuntu
<StefandeVries>  
<MrChrisDruif> Ow dat :P Was ik allang weer vergeten :P
<StefandeVries> des te beter :P
<MrChrisDruif> (Beetje weinig slaap gehad vannacht)
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Vind het toch knap dat hij geschoten heeft....hij heeft helemaal geen ogen! :P
<StefandeVries> Dat is niet de schutter :)
<StefandeVries> Die jongen heeft bij mij op de basisschool gezeten :\
<MrChrisDruif> Nasty....niet fijn
 * hajour heeft MrChrisDruif  uiteindelijk naar bed gestuurd afgelopen nacht :P
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, waait welw eer over
<MrChrisDruif> hajour: Viel ook wel mee
<hajour> je zou gaan slapen maar ging toen toch nog wiki dingen doen XD
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen ff die /BeginnersTeam pagina's :P
<MrChrisDruif> Belangrijkste had ik te pakken
<hajour> joa alleen maar ff
<MrBadWiki> MrChrisDruif: Hou niet zo me nick bezet :P
<hajour> ?
<lordnoid> ghosten
<hajour> heb het voor elkaar trouwens
<hajour> ubuntu wiki word komende 2 uur getest op accessibility
<hajour> op hun test site
<MrChrisDruif> Great
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Ik heb MrChrisDruif in Pidgin open staan en MrBadWiki in xchart
<vanessaatje> hello all
<vanessaatje> hallo allemaal
<UndiFineD> hoi vanessaatje
<UndiFineD> hoe gaat het met je engelse les ?
<vanessaatje> goed
<vanessaatje> saai bijna niemand is er
<hajour> ben er wel UndiFineD  ook
<hajour> maar ik had al gezegd dat ik bezig ben vanessaatje  op dit moment
<vanessaatje> oke
<hajour> beter morgen even op ubuntu komen vanessaatje
<vanessaatje> nee wil ik niet
<vanessaatje> snik
<lordnoid> vandaag is een gedenkwaardige dag
<lordnoid> mijn vader, Apple fan in hart en nieren, vroeg of ik morgen ubuntu even op zn pc wil zetten
<CasW> Wauw!
<DarkEra> :')
<DarkEra> al wordt ik 38... ik wacht nog op het moment dat m'n pa me hierom vraagt
<DarkEra> me/mijn
<lordnoid> ooit zal het gebeuren
<StefandeVries> hallo iedereen
<StefandeVries> heej Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Hoe is het afgelopen met je home-expeditie, Rachelle?
<Rachelle> goed :)  alles is weer up and running
<StefandeVries> mooi :)
<Rachelle> alleen nu wel gaarheid na dat + werk
<StefandeVries> je bent op de goede plaats om uit te rusten ;)
<Rachelle> :p
<Rachelle> denk dat ik het niet laat ga maken vandaag.  moet morgen ook werken
<StefandeVries> zelf weten :)
<StefandeVries> misschien ook maar beter
<Rachelle> anders val ik nog om morgen :p
<Rachelle> ben zo moe dat die stomme computer me dik ingemaakt had op openarena
<StefandeVries> heb je morgen belangrijk werk te verrichten?
<Rachelle> redelijk ja
<Rachelle> ik ben aan een soort MMORG het werken
<StefandeVries> Zo..
<StefandeVries> toe maar
<StefandeVries> Ik aan een replica voor BitCoin
<Rachelle> het is een mafia-spel-site  * like 100 die tegen dezelfde back-end praten waardoor je 1 grote virtuele wereld krijgt
<StefandeVries> mooi :)
<Rachelle> die sychronisatie is echt moeilijk
<StefandeVries> dat geloof ik graag ja
<Rachelle> want die sites mogen dus niet cachen
<StefandeVries> dus dat moet allemaal op de servers gebeuren en dan in een keer gesynct worden?
<Rachelle> het verkeer gaat realtime over die backend
<StefandeVries> ja
<Rachelle> dus als je iemand een dreun geeft in het spel ziet ie het op zijn server een seconde later
<StefandeVries> efficiente backend nodig..
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> bare metal
<Rachelle> ik probeer al de communicatie zo laag mogelijk te houden
<Rachelle> zo veel mogelijk requests tegelijk  + JSON
<StefandeVries> ik denk ook dat de snelheid van het systeem waarop de backend draait een grote rol kan spelen. Processor, RAM-snelheden etc.
<StefandeVries> klopt dat?
<Rachelle> maar ja van de andere kant zou het mooier zijn dit met echte clients te doen ipv via sites
<Rachelle> jep.  Veel ram, snelle database
<Rachelle> de checkfiles wat ie nodig heeft liefste op RAM-disk
<StefandeVries> een leuke RAID-array of SSD's zijn gewenst
<Rachelle> SSD op een DB? don't think so
<Rachelle> zijn die SSD's zo dood
<Rachelle> het loopt zo :
<Rachelle> bezoeker <=||=> gamesite <=||=> dispatcher <=>API's <=> DB
<Rachelle> huidige codenaam : World of Maffia (WoM)
<StefandeVries> Veel communicatie tussen de verschillende onderdelen
<Rachelle> met een beetje geluk krijgt dat spel zijn eigen server met een sloot RAM.  dat ie de DB in het ram kan houden
<StefandeVries> wel te wensen
<Rachelle> jep. Maar die opdeling aan onze kant is expres gedaan voor de schaalbaarheid
<Rachelle> er is bijvoorbeeld een User-API en een Ranks-API
<Rachelle> Dit valt onder middleware niet?:P
<StefandeVries> Jup :p
<Rachelle> ik hoop ergens dat dit een groot succes wordt. Dan gaat het echt wel op mijn CV
<StefandeVries> en als het miserabel faalt?
<Rachelle> grotendeels gecodeerd door mij, draaiend op mijn framework :P
<Rachelle> hou ik mijn mond (A)
<StefandeVries> haha
<StefandeVries> verstandig :P
<Rachelle> technisch zal het wel lukken.  Of het aan slaat is punt 2
<Rachelle> we zijn gewoon de eerste in deze genre
<StefandeVries> mhmm
<Rachelle> we willen eigenlijk semi al die maffia-sitejes op het web overnemen (onveilige pruts scripts).  Die "beheerders" daarvan kunnen op onze software admin spelen en wij zorgen voor de security
<StefandeVries> als je dat van de grond krijgt ben je redelijk binnen
<Rachelle> als zo'n site wordt gehacked : #care.    Staat niks van belangrijke data op. Dat staat allemaal op onze back-end en die is zwaar beveiligd
<StefandeVries> werk je samen met anderen?
<Rachelle> op zo'n site staat niks anders dan de salt van de wachtwoorden en wat cache-data van de ranks en zo.   Niks boeiends voor spammers en zo
<Rachelle> op dit project? momenteel niet.   Echter wordt de site wel afgeleid van het maffiaspel gangster.nl   Die is ook eigendom van mijn werkgever
<Rachelle> Dus qua site stuk is het voor mij vooral het DB-gedeelte herschrijven + nieuwe GUI
<lordnoid> wat bedoel je met dispatcher?
<Rachelle> de dispatcher ontvangt het JSON-request, leest het uit en verdeelt het over de benodigde API's
<Rachelle> het is een soort poortwachter
<Rachelle> en stuurd erna het antwoord terug
<lordnoid> oke, en moet elke gamesite dat draaien, of draait dat ook centraal?
<Rachelle> die dispatcher draait op de backend
<lordnoid> ah
<Rachelle> de sites sturen hun requests daarheen
<lordnoid> en die dispatcher heeft ook weer een API
<Rachelle> nou nee.  Je moet het JSON-request over POST sturen. Dat is alles
<Rachelle> en dat JSON-request moet een bepaalde indeling hebben.   Elke API-call in dat request moet wel voldoen aan de API
<lordnoid> ah
<Rachelle> die dispatcher weet compleet niet of die API's in orde zijn. hij kijkt puur of het request valid JSON is en of ie de API kent
<Rachelle> je kan het zien als een soort application-firewall
<lordnoid> maar die game is dus een browsergame?
<Rachelle> jep
<lordnoid> zonder realtime interactie?
<Rachelle> niet echt interactie. de status-veranderingen van de spelers zijn wel realtime
<lordnoid> ah
<Rachelle> als jij bijvoorbeeld iets koopt waardoor je power veranderd. Voor jij het uberhaupt op je scherm ziet is dat al gesynched met de backend
<Rachelle> en een speler op een andere server die je aanklikt ziet je nieuwe power
<Rachelle> (en verliest mischien de aanval:P)
<lordnoid> ja :P dat hoort wel
<Rachelle> dus semi realtime. er zit 2 seconden of zo tussen
<lordnoid> maar elke site houdt zelf ook een kopie van de backend bij? of niet?
<Rachelle> nope.  een paar dingen die redelijk statisch zijn cachen ze
<Rachelle> de rest wordt realtime opgehaald
<lordnoid> oke
<lordnoid> dat wordt een hoop verkeer :P
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> deze service is natuurlijk niet gratis
<Rachelle> op die sites kan je ingame geld kopen via echt geld
<Rachelle> dat wordt straks : stukje voor de payment-provider, stukje voor ons, stukje voor de site-beheerder
<lordnoid> ja :)
<exalt> wat heb je aan json ?
<Rachelle> dus hoe drukker de site, hoe meer callcredits, hoe meer opbrengsten
<lordnoid> data versturen :P
<Rachelle> dat gebruik ik om de requests te coderen exalt. Om zo min mogelijk bandbreedte te gebruiken
<exalt> ahh compressie
<lordnoid> Rachelle: je zou ook kunnen denken aan gzip compressie
<lordnoid> json is geen compressie
<Rachelle> lordnoid dat komt er noges overheen :P
<Rachelle> klopt dat het geen compressie is, maar het kost een stuk minder ruimte dan bijvoorbeeld XML
<lordnoid> :) ik heb t exact hetzelfde gedaan bij mij online game ding :P
<lordnoid> json met gzip erover
<Rachelle> en je zal toch een of ander protocol moeten gebruiken voor de response-challange
<lordnoid> response-challenge?
<Rachelle> weet iemand btw of het mogelijk is Curl niet te laten wachten op het antwoord?  Dus afvuren en weggaan
<Rachelle> site -> server -> site ;)
<lordnoid> ja
<Rachelle> hoe?  Dat zou weer een klein beetje tijd schelen.  De 2e requests hebben doorsnee geen antwoord nodig
<lordnoid> nee dat weet ik niet.. ja was op de response-challenge :P
<Rachelle> (bijvoorbeeld je hebt wat gekocht)
<Rachelle> oke jammer
<lordnoid> ik heb nog nooit curl gebruikt
<exalt> ahh eindelijk iets wat ik ken
<exalt> CURL lovely
<Rachelle> btw 1 groot nadeel van webservices : ze zijn zo verdomd lastig te debuggen
<Rachelle> lang leven wireshark
<exalt> een leuk probeersel is om een javascript te maken waarmee je een html element naar keuze koppelt aan CURL om post acties buiten een form uit te kunnen voeren
<Rachelle> uhu exalt :p
<Rachelle> Curl is nice als je het eenmaal onder de knie hebt
<Rachelle> je kan een site compleet voor de gek houden door een browser na te doen
<Rachelle> en als je hem slim genoeg programmeerd kan je een botje maken :p
<exalt> Rachelle, wat dacht je van een curlscript die een gmail account aanmaakt 100mails verstuurt en een nieuw gmail account aanmaakt
<Rachelle> hmmm zit je dan niet met de email-activatie?
<Rachelle> en capcha's
<exalt> Rachelle, enkel bij de eerste, en capchas is nietzo moeilijk tegenwoordig
<exalt> kleur herkenning erover heen enzo
<lordnoid> maar ze hebben tegenwoordig van die dingen die zelfs mensen niet kunnen lezen
<Rachelle> doorsnee kan je beter tegenwoordig de mensen iets van verbanden laten doen.  Dat kunnen bots nog niet
<exalt> lordnoid, lukt t niet dan refresh je
<lordnoid> goed punt
<lordnoid> dus.. wanneer beginnen we met die spam site?
<Rachelle> lordnoid wil je in het gevang komen?:P
<lordnoid> :P nee
<Gotiniens_> daarom hosten we hem ook in nigeria
<Rachelle> pffffffff
 * Rachelle heeft ooit een botje geschreven die zelfstandig een upgrade van phpbb2 naar phpbb3 kon doen of een clean phpbb3 install
<lordnoid> ik krijg dagelijks mailtjes uit nigeria dus ik heb daar wel contacten
<Rachelle> die mailtjes gaan bij mij altijd naar /dev/null
<exalt> nerd
<lordnoid> maar wat nou als je hosting wil?
<lordnoid> gemakkelijk internationaal te betalen via western union
<Rachelle> hoezo nerd exalt ?
<lordnoid> is dat nog een vraag op een irc-kanaal van een linuxdistributie/
<exalt> dat je je mail naar /dev/null verplaatst :P dat gebeurt bij mij automatisch
<Rachelle> ik zei niet dat ik dat deed :p
<Rachelle> doet het anti-spam programma
<Rachelle> als je dat nu op dat botje zei ok
<Rachelle> lordnoid iemand hier hoeft niet perse een nerd te zijn, geek kan ook
<lordnoid> hm oke
<lordnoid> en op het gentoo-kanaal?
<Rachelle> hmmmm moeilijke :P
<Rachelle> al kan je mij rustig onder de nerds rekenen
<lordnoid> linux from scratch?
<Rachelle> daar kan je wel van nerds uit gaan inderdaad
<lordnoid> :)
 * Rachelle huppelt rond
<hajour> he exalt
<hajour> mmm wil even attenderen dat the meeting van ubuntu-nl midden in uds week is
<hajour> ik kan er iedergeval niet bij zijn
<hajour> RawChid, ^
<hajour> ships trijntje was wel in dit kanaal
<hajour> ik wilde trijntje spreken
<StefandeVries> hallo DarkEra en MrBadWiki
<MrBadWiki> Aloha Orgeltje :)
<DarkEra> hoi
<StefandeVries> laat op, jullie..
<StefandeVries> ik ga
<StefandeVries> tot later :)
<MrBadWiki> Tsja, je bent jong en je moet wat :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-05
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen iedereen
<exalt> hoi hoi
<StefandeVries> DarkEra bij Mwanzo? 9;
<StefandeVries> (:*
<leoquant> hee DarkEra ツ
<leoquant> goede morgen
<DarkEra> goede morgen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha DarkEra
<leoquant> DarkEra, hoe is het met de kids?
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 23 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | woe. 11 mei 2011 19.30 - 20.30   workshop: Ubuntu vertalen | Leiding: Hannie.
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries ツ
<StefandeVries> even lekker gemusiceerd :)
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn om te horen StefandeVries :)
<leoquant> dat brengt mijn geachten weer op het mwanzo-koor ツ
<StefandeVries> haha
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij heb ik de buren wakker gespeeld. oeps.
<leoquant> als ze niet gaan schieten, niets aan de hand, wat een rotverhaal gister zeg..:/
<leoquant> jullie moeten erg geschrokken zijn neem ik aan
<StefandeVries> Ja, we hebben het schot gehoord
<StefandeVries> En ik was een kwartier daarvoor met de hond langs dat huis gelopen
<leoquant> bizar
<StefandeVries> Dan schrik je, als het ineens zo dichtbij komt
<leoquant> ja tuurlijk. ik vermoed dat er iets teveel vuurwapens in omloop zijn in dit landje...:/
<StefandeVries> is ook zo
<leoquant> dat schijnt via "schietclubs" te kunnen en zo...
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, we hebben een ander "probleem"...
<leoquant> oosteuropa misschien ook?
<StefandeVries> Zeer zeker, leoquant
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: welk ander probleem?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat uiteindelijk de bron is van alle andere problemen.....in ieder geval de meeste problemen
<MrChrisDruif> Geld
<StefandeVries> Inkomensnivellering is ook geen optie, vind ik
<leoquant> je bdoelt dat we diep in de buidel kunnen duiken voor zo'n wapen?
<StefandeVries> ik heb klasgenoten die me voor 600 euro een pistool kunnen leveren met genoeg ammunitie voor een kleine oorlog. dat is toch van de pot gerukt?
<MrChrisDruif> We hebben geld helemaal niet nodig
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dat is zeer verontrustend StefandeVries
<leoquant> niet voor dit soort zaken MrChrisDruif .....
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Ik weet niet of je naar de IRC cursus gaat, maar als iemand wil mentionen hoeft dat niet per se aan het begin van de zin
<StefandeVries> zo doe ik het altijd, weet een ander meteen dat het niet per se voor hem/haar is bedoeld
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: we hebben überhaupt als mensheid geen geld nodig
<StefandeVries> We hebben überhaupt geen mensheid nodig :)
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Ik wil voorlopig nog blijven leven als je het niet erg vindt ;)
<StefandeVries> Snap ik ;)
<StefandeVries> In dit hele universum is er één lullig planeetje waarop wij kunnen leven. En op dat stuk steen maken we elkaar het leven zuur. Waarom?
<MrChrisDruif> Hebzucht StefandeVries
<leoquant> StefandeVries, raar is dat he, dat zure dat in sommige mensen zit...
<StefandeVries> Ik denk niet dat al het kwaad uit hebzucht voortkomt. Ook een deel uit religie(sorry)
<StefandeVries> En gewoon psychopaten
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Mee eens hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Maar momenteel het meeste door hebzucht/geld
<leoquant> vooral mensen die het goed hebben kunnen zooo zuur zijn...hebzucht is wel een drijfveer, verveling vaak ook...
<StefandeVries> LOL. De buurvrouw staat aan de deur. xD
<leoquant> klagers!
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Of het ook met koptelefoon kan
<exalt> tja het is maar tot hoever je het laat komen... het plastic in je computer en huis heb je ook over de rug van slaven en dood van afrikaanse babytjes
<StefandeVries> Uhh..
<StefandeVries> nee?
<StefandeVries> exalt: klopt
<exalt> dit is hoe de mensen daar leven voor onze plastic: http://lilmisssunshne.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/shellnigeria.jpg
<exalt> denk er maar aan bij je volgende wegwerp artiekel ...
<leoquant> of een gifschip dumpen ergens waar wij er geen last van hebben...
<leoquant> bizarre dingen
<exalt> leoquant, miss is dat onrecht wel erger dan een paar halve zolen die elkaar afschiet
<StefandeVries> Wat mij ook schokt, is dat als iedereen zo zou kunnen leven als wij, twee nog 2 aardes er bij moeten hebben om alleen al de grondstoffen te kúnnen leveren.
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, en we zijn ook de longen van onze planeet aan het slopen: de zeeën zijn erg vervuild en worden steeds vuiler
<leoquant> exalt, dan onrecht krijgen we ooit op ons bordje, in welke vorm dan ook
<leoquant> shell in nigeria bijv.
<leoquant> nigerdelta is dood/vervuild
<MrChrisDruif> Dat komt doordat alles ongeveer overal vandaan moet komen
<exalt> shell -> royal dutch shell ??
<StefandeVries> ja
<exalt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htF5XElMyGI
<leoquant> yep...onze "trots"
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxENMKaeCU
<StefandeVries> Ik ben voor waterstof en brandstopcellen
<StefandeVries> -f*
<leoquant> weet je, en wij maken ons druk of er kokkels gevist/gevangen/verzameld mogen worden op de wadden...
<leoquant> tuurlijk StefandeVries , maar multinationals zijn in charge
<UndiFineD> ja luxe probleempjes
<StefandeVries> Die zijn leuke lonen en overheidscontracten gewend
<leoquant> en een compleet vergelijkbare gebied wordt vernietigd
<MrChrisDruif> Dat waterstof en brandstofcellen zijn leuke ideeën, maar dat is voornamelijk gericht op vervanging van brandstof/vervoer
<StefandeVries> Daar is ook een flinke verbetering te krijgen, al zijn de grootste vervuilers inderdaad niet vervoersmiddelen
<UndiFineD> het probleem is natuurlijk dat onze politiek zich drukker maakt om wat lokaal gebeurd dan we elders doen
<leoquant> hoeveel werk kan er niet thuis gedaan worden voor een beeldscherm? geen vervoer nodig..lijkt me
<MrChrisDruif> Maar iets van 30%...
<MrChrisDruif> Relatief weinig leoquant :)
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen kantoor werk, voor een deel
<leoquant> alle verzekeringszaken bijv.
<leoquant> alle administratie van bedrijven
<UndiFineD> MrChrisDruif, Ik heb in petten gewerkt met de ontwikkelaars van brandstofcellen, die zijn momenteel 80% efficent
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: Dat is netjes :)
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ze zijn erg actief daar op dat gebied
<StefandeVries> 80%. Da's veel in vergelijking met een benzinemotor, bijvoorbeeld
<UndiFineD> ja, maar men wil meer
<StefandeVries> Uiteraard
<StefandeVries> 100% wordt het nooit
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: Maar hoe gaat die waterstof opgewekt worden? (verplaatsing/centralicering van vervuiling is ook niet echt oplossen)
<UndiFineD> en af van dure metalen
<leoquant> UndiFineD, dat is het punt he...grondstoffen
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, nu hebben ze platinum nodig afaik
<StefandeVries> daar hebben we niet zoveel meer van
<StefandeVries> platina? :\
<StefandeVries> niet het minste metaal
<leoquant> dan verplaatsen we het probleem van oliebronnen, naar grondstofbronnen uit den vreemde
<UndiFineD> ja persoonlijk ben ik meer te spreken over natuur energy (wind/zon) en magnetisme
<StefandeVries> we gaan van de ene uitputbare energiebron naar de andere, dat schiet niet op
<leoquant> ik heb op dak een "zonnecollector"
<leoquant> dat het water voor de cv voorverwarmd in de winter
<StefandeVries> laag rendement, en de productie is ook zeer mileuonvriendelijk.
<UndiFineD> http://www.stichtingmilieunet.nl/andersbekekenblog/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/integrated-vertical-and-horizontal-windturbines.jpg
<leoquant> en in de zomer 80 graden bereikt op hete dagen, gratis douche
<leoquant> StefandeVries, scheelt 30 %
<UndiFineD> dat in combi met flexibele zonnepanelen
<leoquant> is die productie schoon UndiFineD ? van zonnencellen bedoel ik?
<UndiFineD> chemisch
<StefandeVries> Er zijn nu ook kleine panelen die in glas kunnen worden verwerkt
<UndiFineD> maar de productie van metaal is ook niet schoon te noemen
<StefandeVries> maar ja, wat dan? hout?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, zonnecollector is een plaat glas met veel koperen buizen op een pikzwarte ondergrond, makkelijk te maken
<leoquant> hout?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat wel iets leuk is om te volgen op youtube is greenpowertech, is gebaseerd in Australië dus veel op zonne-energie
<UndiFineD> hout kan schoon zijn, mits er goed herplant blijft
<leoquant> wet daar niet veel van, in termen van emissie
<leoquant> brb
<StefandeVries> ik ga zometeen scheikundig proefje doen :P
<UndiFineD> moet ik 112 alvast bellen StefandeVries ?
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Ow? Wat? :D
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: hehe, grappig :P
<StefandeVries> Een hele simpele, MrChrisDruif :
<StefandeVries> benodigdheden peper,zeep, water en een kopje.
<StefandeVries> laag water in het kopje doen en er peper op strooien.
<StefandeVries> er onstaat nu een mooie drijvende laag peper op t water.
<StefandeVries> (ongemerkt) aan een vinger een beetje zeep doen. (laten drogen, dus van te voren)
<StefandeVries> eerst de schone vinger in het kopje dopen. er gebeurd niets.
<StefandeVries> nu de vinger met een beetje zeep in het kopje dopen.
<StefandeVries> resultaat zie je gelijk.
<MrChrisDruif> Dat het uiteen spreidt?
<UndiFineD> chemische afstoting is erg krachtig, maar die energie is moeilijk te verzamelen
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: ja. simpel, maar wel leuk
<MrChrisDruif> FF cd-marker opzoeken...hoop CD's gebrandt afgelopen tijd
<StefandeVries> saai proefje :(
<MrChrisDruif> ....dan maar een potlood...werkt ook goed
<StefandeVries> CO2 is helaas niet explosief
<StefandeVries> H2 wel, maar dat krijg je moeilijk
<MrChrisDruif> Electrolyse
<StefandeVries> daar heb ik thuis niet de spullen voor
<CasW> Dan is het makkelijker om gewoon CH4 en zo te halen (benzine, aardgas)
<StefandeVries> Of een blokje natrium in water
<CasW> Kan jij wel makkelijk aan natrium komen dan? Genoeg voor een mooie explosie?
<StefandeVries> nee, maar het geeft wel een leuke knap :)
<StefandeVries> knal*
<CasW> Bij ons op school ging het alleen maar een beetje over het water heen sprinten
<CasW> Ook leuk, daar niet van
<StefandeVries> onze toa liet eens brandend magnesium zien(brillen met UV-filters ftw). dat is mooi
<CasW> Dat is inderdaad mooi
<StefandeVries> Of H2(g) in een plastic zakje en dan een brander erop. Knal. :p
<CasW> Dat is óók leuk :) Dat doen we altijd bij ons op school om nieuwe leerlingen te lokken op open dag, dan hebben we een ballon vol waterstof, en dan mogen die prepiepers daar een fakkel bij houden
<leoquant> krijg je daat een piepstemmetje van als je inademt?
<StefandeVries> Onze scheikundeleraar heeft eens nitrocellulose gemaakt tijdens practicum.
<StefandeVries> Nee, das helium
<MrChrisDruif> Wou ik net zeggen
<StefandeVries> En als je een hele lage stem wilt, pak je zwavelhexafluoride
<leoquant> leuk voor een koor StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> ja :)
<CasW> Nitrocellulose? Dat hebben wij nog niet gezien, wat doet het?
<leoquant> het helium-koor
<StefandeVries> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrocellulose
<MrChrisDruif> Of zwavelhexafluoride-koor ;)
<leoquant> voor de doorleefde stemmen?
<CasW> Ooh, schietkatoen :) Leuk! Wij hebben een keer salmiak gemaakt, was lekker
<leoquant> dan rook ik en drink ik liever
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: +1
<JanC> lol, magnesiumstrips zijn altijd populair als de leraar even niet oplet  :P
<StefandeVries> JanC: klopt ja :P
 * StefandeVries kijkt eens in zijn Binas
<StefandeVries> Neerslagreacties zijn ook altijd leuk )
<CasW> Och ja, die snapt niemand bij mij in de klas :p
<CasW> Echt, we moesten zo'n practicum doen, laat een paar specifieke stoffen neerslaan, ik was na vijf minuten klaar en de rest van de klas was na 45 minuten nog niet klaar xD
<JanC> je bent een echte geek CasW
<JanC> :P
<StefandeVries> we hebben bij scheikunde/bio ooit pissebedden verstikt.
<CasW> Ik wel, 'and proud of it!'
<CasW> (Maar het is niet zo moeilijk!)
<StefandeVries> Soda in water, azijnzuur erbij -> CO2 opvangen en dan in speciale opstelling injecteren
<StefandeVries> Ook ideaal als je planten wilt laten groeien :)
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: enige idee hoe ik dus Deluge moet instellen? Of moet dat ik dan ook me router induiken?
<UndiFineD> nee, ik ben meer voor transmission
<UndiFineD> zoek op welke poort deluge gebruikt, als je hem kunt veranderen, doe dat
<UndiFineD> want mpaa etc zoeken vaak op de standaard poorten
<MrChrisDruif> Zowel in als uitgaande poort kan ik instellen
<UndiFineD> maak ze hetzelfde, dat werkt in de regel beter
<UndiFineD> en vervolgens zul je in de router deze poort(en) moeten doorsturen
<UndiFineD> dan zit je active online met je torrent client
<UndiFineD> het veranderen van de poort doe ik sowieso, want wat hebben deze orgs nou te maken met je ubuntu torrents
<UndiFineD> MrChrisDruif, ik denk ook dat goede documentatie hiervoor ontbreekt
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, standaard wordt natuurlijk Transmission meegeleverd met Ubuntu, dus als er in de docs iets staat, is dat eerder over Transmission
<StefandeVries> Waarom Deluge ipv Transmission, MrChrisDruif?
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Omdat ik Transmission nooit hebt gemogen. Lay-out beviel met niet en de workflow niet begreep. Deluge daarentegen lijkt meer op utorrent wat ik al kende van Windows en het werkt ongeveer zoals ik zou willen
<StefandeVries> duidelijk :)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo Rachel
<Rachelle> hoi DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Hoegaatie?
<Rachelle> hier wel goed. Al aan het werk en zo
<DooitzeCompaq> ok
<Rachelle> ben bezig met de installer van mijn framework/spel van werk
<Rachelle> lastig :p
 * FlipStonE is away, i'm off... [l/on][p/off] 
 * FlipStonE is back, i'm off..., gone 58s 
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> en, hoe gaat het? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Best goed, lasagne bolognese staat in de magnetron (gewoon uit de winkel)
<StefandeVries> kan ook lekker zijn :)
<MrChrisDruif> Zit alleen een beetje met een Header in me maag....weet niet goed hoe ik een bepaalt probleem moet oplossen <_<"
<StefandeVries> enne?
<MrChrisDruif> Moet ik nog mee gaan spelen...maar eten is nu klaar :P
<MrChrisDruif> Als het je leuk lijkt om mee te denken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MrChrisDruif/Sandbox
<StefandeVries> avond..
<StefandeVries> goedeavond, DarkEra
<leoquant> goede avond
<StefandeVries> goedeavond
<leoquant> raak aardig gewend aan unity
<StefandeVries> en ik aan OpenBox :)
<leoquant> daarom moesten de "knoppen"ineens links in de vensters
<leoquant> ja leuk, vond het goed geschreven
<leoquant> en duidelijk
<StefandeVries> er is al een begin aan een vervolg gemaakt
<StefandeVries> https://sites.google.com/site/naslagopenbox/na-de-installatie-1
<leoquant> goed en bruikbaar al is het deb.:)
<leoquant> ik heb wel een probleem
<leoquant> nog
<leoquant> met nvidia
<leoquant> : drivers zijn geinstalleerd, maar niet actief...:/
<leoquant> greb direct bla bla geeft : direct rendering
<leoquant> glxgears draait voor geen meter. kortom tegenstrijdige berichten
<leoquant> wat betreft unity
<DarkEra> goede avond allemaal :)
<leoquant> DarkEra, jij misschien?
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> en hoi ツ
<DarkEra> dank je :)
<leoquant> googleearth maar eens testen
<leoquant> is dat nog steeds een .bin?
<DarkEra> leoquant, of ik iets weet van nvidia en je probleem?
<leoquant> ik hoop het?
<leoquant> op het forum kwam ik ook zoiets tegen namelijk
<leoquant> bij hardware drivers
<DarkEra> ik installeer gewoon de gesloten driver, reboot en het werkt. Verder op technisch vlak weet ik weinig.
<leoquant> maar als je kijkt bij hardware drivers, welke meldingen staan daar dan?
<leoquant> (heb net de .deb van googleearth binnen
<leoquant> : drivers zijn geinstalleerd, maar niet actief?
<DarkEra> er staat een groen bolletje, dus actief eigenlijk maar eronder: This driver is activated but not currently in use.
<DarkEra> ik draai op Engels :)
<leoquant> lol ツ
<leoquant> zelfde dus...
<DarkEra> inderdaad, foutje lol
<leoquant> ik ga zo googleearth eens draaien
<StefandeVries> altijd mooi speelgoed, Google Earth :)
<leoquant> ff kijken
<leoquant> ik moet in de classic mode die drivers installeren hoor ik net
<StefandeVries> lastig, Unity :P
<DarkEra> leuk spul
<DarkEra> ben nu over
<StefandeVries> Je bent net zo veranderlijk als de wind hè :)
<DarkEra> nu voor vast.... back for good
<DarkEra> :)
<StefandeVries> tussen ons: ik ook
<StefandeVries> alleen liever Mint vanwege Gnome 2
<StefandeVries> voor de rest.. ;)
<DarkEra> Mint 11 komt ook nog met Gnome 2
<StefandeVries> klopt
<StefandeVries> en daarna hoop ik OpenBox-expert te zijn geworden :P
<StefandeVries> mini-iso Ubuntu en eigen pakketten
<DarkEra> maar na lange tijd van distrohoppen en nadenken heb ik een keuze gemaakt: back to the roots. waar het voor mij begon.
<StefandeVries> ubuntu 8.04 voor mij :0
<StefandeVries> mooie distro :)
<DarkEra> knutselen is leuk, zo wilde ik laatst eigenlijk een CLI install van 11.04 doen en dan de Unity 2d eraan toevoegen op het netbookje maar dat was fail helaas al na de cli installatie. Werkt niets helaas, beeld bleef zwart.
<DarkEra> 7.10 was m'n eerste
<DarkEra> direct over en exit windows
<StefandeVries> Op die machine heb ik na een week een CLI-only install moeten uitvoeren, wegens 128 MB RAM, veel van geleerd
<StefandeVries> (M'n eerste Ubuntubak dus)
<DarkEra> hey, welcome back leoquant :D
<DarkEra> gelukt?
<leoquant> nee even naar oerheks bedankt voor het vragen
<DarkEra> dat is minder :/
<leoquant> ツ pff valt mee hoor, alles doet het
<StefandeVries> Netbook laadt raar genoeg pas op als je stekker insteekt..
<DarkEra> ?
<DarkEra> lol
<DarkEra> lijkt me logisch
<StefandeVries> had de plug in de netbook gestoken, maar het andere eind niet in het stopcontact
<StefandeVries> dan doet-ie het niet :P
<DarkEra> hehehe.... inderdaad Stefan
<StefandeVries> tijd voor de DDK7 en OpenBox. Later ;)
<DarkEra> laters :)
<DarkEra> ook fun.... op m'n Archos tablet even de OMG! Ubuntu! app geinstalleerd en een Ubuntu countdown widget.
<StefandeVries> biw
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: is de Android Market beschikbaar op de Archos tablets?
<DarkEra> die hebben hun eigen market AppLibs genaamd dacht ik, maar Android Market heb ik erop gekregen via ArchTools
<StefandeVries> ah :)
<StefandeVries> ik houd het bij de iPad 2 (a)
<DarkEra> alleen gmail, google maps etc installeer ik niet, die blijven zelf opstarten en geven de grootste problemen
<DarkEra> iPad.... sorry.... bleh, closed source. Archos is open source :)
<DarkEra> nu nog een Ubuntu tablet en ik ben helemaal verkocht
<StefandeVries> ipad 2 was cadeau, dus dan hoor je mij niet klagen, en het werkt ontzettend fijn en snel :)
<DarkEra> als het maar fun is :)
<StefandeVries> Dat sowieso
<StefandeVries> Boys with toys.. :P
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, LOL
<DarkEra> hey SWAT :)
<DarkEra> goede avond
<SWAT> DarkEra: avond
<StefandeVries> heej Blazer :D
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha ka po'e alau
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Me rechter middelvinger doet raar :-S
<StefandeVries> enne?
<MrChrisDruif> Als ik hem strek dan voel ik het topje trekken en ook gebogen voelt hij niet goed :-S Gevoelloos <_<"
<StefandeVries> Raar
<StefandeVries> alsof je vel te strak zit?
<MrChrisDruif> Alsof me spieren/pezen het bloed (gedeeltelijk) afsluit naar het topje
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien morgen toch maar niet lokaaldienst draaien en maar naar de dokter gaan
<StefandeVries> verstandig
<StefandeVries> ook als klarinettist
<JanC> kan een geknelde zenuw zijn
<JanC> of lepra
<JanC> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Uberhaupt wil ik niets van me lichaam kwijt (misschien wat vet, dat dan weer wel)
<MrChrisDruif> Grappig hoor....lepra <_<"
<JanC> hm, kent iemand hier een zeker "Maik"?
<StefandeVries> da's DarkEra :p
<JanC> oh
<MrChrisDruif> Maik de Boer ken ik wel....al is het alleen van tv
<DarkEra> JanC: confirmed, da's inderdaad ikke
<JanC> ah ja, we zagen net je verzoek om teamlid te worden  ;)
<StefandeVries> is mijn verzoek ook goed doorgekomen?
<JanC> bij ubuntu-be
<DarkEra> dacht ik al dat het dat zou zijn :)
<StefandeVries> Ik ga weer, iedereen
<StefandeVries> doeidoei
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<JanC> DarkEra: vergeet je niet in te schrijven op de ML
<JanC> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-be
<DarkEra> JanC, ah juist. thanks :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-06
<StefandeVries> hoihoi exalt
<exalt> hey StefandeVries
<leoquant> DarkEra, hallo ツ
<leoquant> en idereen
<DarkEra> hallo leoquant en de rest :)
<leoquant> DarkEra, lid worden van ubuntu-nl gaat niet meer, zie: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl/+members#active
<leoquant> volgens mij is het een paraplu team voor alle andere teams, daar gnoemd
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-community is afaik de plek om te joinen
<DarkEra> volgens mij heb ik gisteren per ongeluk dat aangeklikt..... LOL
<leoquant> dat was ooit een moderated groep, maar is open nu
<StefandeVries> ah, het wordt weer actief hier :)
<DarkEra> dank voor de info leoquant
<leoquant> nou er zijn meer leden die nog lid willen worden jouw manier hoor ツ
<DarkEra> hoi StefandeVries
<leoquant> ggraag gedaan
<DarkEra> ik ben gisteren wel bij het BE team gegaan trouwens, daar ik in BE woon kan ik ook daarbij mijn energie insteken. Evenementen en zo misschien. :)
<leoquant> groot gelijk DarkEra ツ
<DarkEra> Eigenlijk had ik al lang weg moeten zijn maar ik kwam m'n bed totaal niet uit......
<leoquant> o? moet je naar je werk?
<leoquant> alarm!
<DarkEra> dat niet maar ik wilde eropuit vandaag in de ochtend, wat wandelen in alle rust
<leoquant> ah, DarkEra het wordt prachtig vandaag, ik ben net terug met de hond
<leoquant> het was druk op de weg
<leoquant> nou zit ik wel in het meest toeristische stukje van nl overigens
<DarkEra> ik zie hier de zon ook om de hoek komen dus dat beloofd wat :)
<leoquant> het is al warm
<DarkEra> meest toeristisch... laat me even denken.... Brein! Wakker worden!
<leoquant> aha, lekker raden maar :P
<leoquant> zit u nabij de kempen DarkEra ?
 * DarkEra duikt het forum op en als het klopt ziet hij daar tussen  A'dam en Florapark een stipje staan :)
<leoquant> op de brug? lol
<leoquant> (onder de brug misschien...:)
<DarkEra> Matt Zimmer, CTO van Canonical treed af
<leoquant> wat is cto DarkEra ?
<DarkEra> eh, Zimmerman bedoel ik
<DarkEra> CTO? geen idee zo, even opzoeken
<leoquant> community team o.....
<DarkEra> las het net op OMG! Ubuntu!
<leoquant> nooit van gehoord behalve omg ubuntu
<DarkEra> CTO: Control Tower Operator :P
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> klinkt "hoog"
<DarkEra> Chief Technology Officer is in dit geval CTO
<DarkEra> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/canonical-cto-matt-zimmerman-stepping-down/
<leoquant> nou, is hij het ergens mee oneens?
<leoquant> bij canon. zul je goud verdienen neem ik aan...
<leoquant> ik begrijp overigens niet goed hoe ubuntu als totaal in elkaar zit
<leoquant> ja ik wikipedia reproduceren
<leoquant> kan
<leoquant> hallo trijntje
<leoquant> DarkEra, nieuwe uitdagingen dus
<DarkEra> klopt, las het net
<leoquant> trijntje?
<leoquant> goedemorgen CasW ツ
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen DooitzeCompaq
<CasW> Goedemorgen Leoquant, StefandeVries, DooitzeCompaq en anderen :)
<leoquant> en DooitzeCompaq
<StefandeVries> ;)
<trijntje> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hee trijntje ik heb een vraag
<leoquant> de launchpad-vertaal mailinglist (team), waarom is dat eigenlijk?
<trijntje> leoquant, door een stomme fout in launchpad. Als je een restricted team hebt (zoals het vertaalteam) dan mag je geen open mailinglijst hebben
<leoquant> yep gesnapt! dank.
<trijntje> met als gevolg dat aspirant-leden de mailinglijst dus niet mogen volgen. Daarom heb ik een apart open team gemaakt
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> trijntje apirant leden lopen een bepaald traject nietwaar?
<leoquant> staat dat ergens in een wiki, ik was er naar op zoek
<trijntje> voor het ubuntu vertaalteam staat het wel op de wiki, voor LP is het eigenlijk hetzelfde
<trijntje> suggesties worden nagekeken door vaste leden, totdat ze goed genoeg zijn
<leoquant> ok, logisch ook
<leoquant> hebben jullie veel apirant vertalers?
<leoquant> (of staat dat gewoon op.in de wiki?)
<leoquant> of kijk bij launchpad teams, pending for approval
<leoquant> je
<trijntje> er zijn altijd meer aanmeldingen dan mensen die ook daadwerkelijk gaan vertalen
<trijntje> momenteel zijn er twee mensen actief aan het vertalen voor launchpad, en ook twee voor ubuntu
<leoquant> ja, daar ben ik helaas een slecht voorbeeld van...:/
<leoquant> ok, maasr jullie willen meer apirant leden neem ik aan
<leoquant> (let niet op typo's please) ツ
<trijntje> altijd ;)
<leoquant> hannie workshop loopt niet echt vol..:/
<trijntje> (altijd meer leden, niet altijd op typo's letten)
<leoquant> toch alles uit de kast gehaald
<leoquant> de aankondiging moet maar eens op de planet ofzo, want dit is te gek
<trijntje> hoe worden die dingen meestal aangekondigd?
<leoquant> misschien spreek ik haar nog straks/later
<leoquant> ubuntu loco/google calendar/mwanzo/ubuntu-nl mailinglijst
<leoquant> en het forum
<DooitzeCompaq> Goedemorgen jongens
<leoquant> moment zo terug!
<trijntje> leoquant, iemand moet dat maar op de planet zetten ja, die cursus bash-scripting staat er ook bij
<leoquant> trijntje, lijkt me goed als hannie akkoord is
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha ka po'e alau
<DarkEra> Aloha ka po'e alau?
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo iedereen ;)
<DarkEra> Cool en ik maar denken.....LOL  Komt dat van Hawaii? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Het is inderdaad Hawaiiaans
<MrChrisDruif> Als ik internet mag geloven
<MrChrisDruif> Maar hoe gaat het verder DarkEra ?
<DarkEra> Don't believe the internet by DarkEra.... nu verkrijgbaar bij uw digitale platen boer
<DarkEra> Goed MrChrisDruif  en met jou?
<MrChrisDruif> Nice, heb je een linkje daarvoor DarkEra ? :D
<DarkEra> LOL.... was het maar waar.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar wel goed hoor, header is zo goed als af voor wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> DarkEra: Waarom niet?
<MrChrisDruif> *nieuwe header
<DarkEra> druk bezig dan :)
<MrChrisDruif> Was wel een collabje geworden met een ander
<MrChrisDruif> Maar de onderste wordt het waarschijnlijk < https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MrChrisDruif/Sandbox >
<DarkEra> Nice, ziet er goed uit imho :)
<DarkEra> ik zie jullie later wel, ben er even vantussen voor een wandeling
<MrChrisDruif> Loop ze :)
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<MrChrisDruif> komo mai kua StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Uh ja, ik denk het :P
<MrChrisDruif> Welkom terug betekent dat....als het goed is :P
<StefandeVries> ik dacht al zoiets :P
<StefandeVries> hallo binnengekomen leden
<leoquant> hallo al aanwezig lid
<leoquant> en leden
<StefandeVries> #debian zit altijd vol met hulpzoekenden. mooi, zo'n actief kanaal
<lordnoid> moeten ze naar #ubuntu gaan en zeggen dat ze een licht gestripte ubuntu hebben
<StefandeVries> lol
<StefandeVries> groot succes :P
<leoquant> boxbuntu
<leoquant> een heel gladde: botoxbuntu
<leoquant> allitereerd goed
<StefandeVries> haha :)
<StefandeVries> moet je wel ubuntu als basis gebruiken, uiteraard
<leoquant> StefandeVries, gebruik je ook unity, op een verdwaald systeem?
<StefandeVries> neuh, dank u
<leoquant> ok ツ
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> kijk het draait hier, maar die handige xchat notificatie: knipperen doet het niet, wat jammer is.
<StefandeVries> klopt
<StefandeVries> helaas
<StefandeVries> (dat werkt zelfs in openbox met een basispanneel :p)
<leoquant> ook geluid niet echt....
<leoquant> ff op zoek naar iets van een oplossing
<StefandeVries> OpenBox? xD
<leoquant> ja StefandeVries wrijf het er maar in...:P
<StefandeVries> nee, sorry, ik weet zo geen oplossing
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> heb de batterij uit m'n netbook gehaald, die ligt nu constant aan een extern beeldscherm, dichtgeklapt
<StefandeVries> zuinigste 'desktop' die ik tot nu toe gehad heb :)
<leoquant> je bent op weg, een eigen versie te maken.
<leoquant> zuinig doet het goed in den nederlanden
<leoquant> hoe is boze buurvrouw StefandeVries
<leoquant> wat afgekoeld?
<StefandeVries> volgens mij wel
<StefandeVries> en dat terwijl ik net The Phantom Of The Opera vrij hard heb zitten spelen
<leoquant> lolz
<leoquant> provo
<leoquant> cateur
<leoquant> offtopic is best fun
<leoquant> onze hond had een teek
<leoquant> nu kijkt ie zuur, met dichtknepen oggjes
<leoquant> naar zń voerbak
<leoquant> dat doet ie anders nooit dus he
<leoquant> die bak is binnen 5 sec leeg
<leoquant> hij moet naar de direnarts van mij
<StefandeVries> heel verstandig..rotbeesten, die teken
<leoquant> maar anderen houden me tegen, want ook een hond mag een off-day hebben
<leoquant> zeggen ze..
<leoquant> ik ga hem zo nog even testen
<leoquant> buiten
<leoquant> nu
<StefandeVries> tot zometeen dan :)
<hannie> dag leoquant, heb je nog een minuutje?
<hannie> RawChid, ik wilde jou nog iets vragen
<StefandeVries> In het bos naast de grote weg hier 2 straten vandaan houdt zich een gewapende man schuil :\
<StefandeVries> gaat lekker in Heerlen
<StefandeVries> http://www.l1.nl/L1NWS/_pid/links4/_rp_links4_firstElementId/1_5236191/_rp_links4_hasclickpage/1_1013
<JanC> StefandeVries: een _mogelijk_ gewapende man
<JanC> "een vuurwapen, of iets dat erop leek"
<StefandeVries> Zelfs dan, JanC
<StefandeVries> ook dát is een illegaal feit, en behoorlijk traumatiserend als je eraan onderworpen wordt
<JanC> uhu, maar wel minder gevaarlijk  ;)
<leoquant> heeft iemand mij nog nodig? (of zoiets?)
<leoquant> anders groet ik jullie, tot morgen...:)
<CasW> Gegroet
<StefandeVries> goedeavond, iedereen :)
<CasW> Goedenavond
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-07
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<exalt> moh
<exalt> waarvoor dienen CFLAGS ?
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries hoe is het?
<StefandeVries> goed, over 24 uur loop ik al 5 uur in Rome rond :)
<leoquant> vliegen jullie?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> met 20 man, arme RyanAir xD
<leoquant> gelukkig maar, een b
<leoquant> us is 24 uur onderweg...
<leoquant> ok van limburg 22 uur..:)
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Vliegtuig: 2,5 uur
<leoquant> 1 uur 35 min. vliegen naise
<leoquant> wat!
<leoquant> florence was 1,.5 uur
<StefandeVries> we gaan van Brussel, maar ik weet eigenlijk niet eens hoe lang de vlucht duurt xD
<leoquant> geen 2,5 uur, maar heel veel plezier gewenst!
<leoquant> ik ben zeer jaloers
<StefandeVries> niet nodig
<StefandeVries> en dank je :)
<StefandeVries> hebben jullie een weekje rust ;)
<leoquant> lol, rome is zo prachtig...
<leoquant> voor het eerst?
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> mooie tijd van het jaar trouwens
<StefandeVries> nog niet te warm
<leoquant> om daar rond te struinen
<leoquant> japrecies
<leoquant> de sixtijnse vond ik toch het indrukwekkends van alles
<leoquant> ze waren net
<leoquant> bezig
<leoquant> de plafond schilderingen te restaureren
<StefandeVries> dan kom je op een mooi moment binnen
<leoquant> van bruin===> pastel, de oorspronkelijke kleuren
<StefandeVries> Maar als je ej eseft dat sommige dingen daar al meer dan 2000 jaar staan..
<leoquant> magisch was het
<leoquant> jaaa
<leoquant> je voelt het
<exalt> StefandeVries, verberg je eten in het openbaar maar goed
<StefandeVries> hoezo, exalt?
<exalt> StefandeVries, ik begreep dat daar erg veel zwervers zijn
<exalt> hajour, hey jouw moest ik hebben :D
<StefandeVries> die sla ik wel weg met m'n handtas LOL
<leoquant> hmm, elke grote stad tegenwoordig
<exalt> leoquant, zelfs eindhoven
<leoquant> tijdens pasen veel bedelaars idd
<leoquant> mensen die hulp nodig hebben stuur je de straat op tegenwoordig :/
<StefandeVries> of je laat de evolutie haar werk doen
<leoquant> oefff, dat is uh
<leoquant> niet mijn manier
<leoquant> ik zou niet ineens bestaan trouwens wanneer dat zou gelden..:(
<hannie> commandoline, hoi. Ken jij DrPython?
<commandoline> dat is een editor, toch?
<commandoline> (dus nee, nooit gebruikt)
<hannie> Je kunt scripts schrijven en meteen uitvoeren
<hannie> ik vind het wel handig
<commandoline> dat kunnen een heleboel editors, waaronder geany (die gebruik ik), IDLE, en SPE.
<hannie> Heb net even je boekendatabase erin uitgevoerd
<hannie> geany heb ik ook geprobeerd. Leuk om te vergelijken
<hannie> En Dreampie, ken je dat?
<commandoline> nee, die moest ik opzoeken.
<hannie> Je ziet dat ik wat aan het experimenteren ben
<commandoline> ja, leuk :)
<hannie> In Dreampie heb je weer leuke kleurtjes
<hannie> Minder saai dan teminalvenster
<hannie> Het zijn natuurlijk wel toeters en bellen, maar ieder z'n meug
<commandoline> syntax highlighting is altijd handig, vind ik.
<hannie> commandoline, ik zie in je database geen mogelijkheid om boeken op te slaan
<hannie> Dat kan natuurlijk wel toegevoegd worden zoals bij de opdracht van vorige les
<commandoline> opslaan gebeurt in de database, toch?
<commandoline> (dat doet de .commit())
<hannie> o, wacht even.
<hannie> Dat commit moet ik nog bestuderen. Niet nodig dus writeline e.d.
<hannie> Wij hebben bij het VT nog geen goed woord voor "committen" gevonden
<RawChid> Goede dag
<RawChid> hannie, jij had me laastst geroepen hier?
<hannie> hoi RawChid
<hannie> RawChid, ik wilde je vragen of we een enquete kunnen maken
 * RawChid was de laatste tijd wat meer offline bezig :P
<RawChid> Ah, ja dat kunnen we
<RawChid> Volgens mij hadden we zoiets besproken op de vergadering. Weet niet meer precies het onderwerp
<hannie> Op de vergadering hebben we geen echte actie voorgesteld
<hannie> Dat moet nog gedaan worden
<RawChid> Ja
<hannie> De vraag is deze:
<RawChid> Ik zou best wel een keer een enquete op willen zetten
<hannie> Is er behoefte aan Nederlandstalige hulpdocumentatie?
<hannie> Heb je de enquete van Sander gezien?
<RawChid> Ja
<hannie> Ik twijfel tussen die vorm of gewoon de vraag zo deponeren op het forum. Wat vind jij?
<RawChid> Als we alleen het forum gaanvragen, kun je ook daar een poll aanmaken
<RawChid> Als we een losse enquete maken, kunnen we het ook op de mailinglijst vragen
<leoquant> hallo
<hannie> dag leoquant
<leoquant> hannie, er zijn weinig aanmeldingen
<hannie> RawChid, dat van dat mailen is idd een bijkomstig voordeel
<hannie> leoquant, ik vraag me af of we het door moet laten gaan
<hannie> *moeten
<leoquant> hannie, de gebruikelijke dingen zijn gedaan om de workshop te promoten
<leoquant> plus de ubuntu-nl mailinglist
<hannie> Heb ik gezien, leoquant aan jou ligt het zeker niet
<RawChid> Ja, zo bereiken we wel een grotere groep hannie
<leoquant> nou, ik vind het persoonlijk erg jammer
<hannie> RawChid, wil jij een opzetje doen? En wil je dat ik help?
<hannie> leoquant, ik kan wel contact opnemen met Gerhard
<RawChid> hannie, ik roggel het wiel
<hannie> leoquant, en we kunnen het op een later tijdstip nog eens proberen. Wat vind jij?
<RawChid> Kun jij me misschien ff mailen met welke vraag precies. Dan heb ik gelijk een reminder. Ben nu en morgen druk
<hannie> RawChid, ik stuur je een mailtje straks.
<RawChid> Dank u
<leoquant> hannie, zeker, als de sterren gunstiger staan
<leoquant> het vertaalteam verdient meer dan dit
<hannie> leoquant, ik stel het volgende voor:
<hannie> Als er maandag nog niemand bij is gekomen wordt het afgelast.
<leoquant> dat is goed hannie
<hannie> Ik weet wel 2 mensen die die avond niet kunnen, dus een andere datum wellicht?
<hannie> leoquant, ik meld me hier maandag wel even voor verdere actie
<leoquant> dat overleggen we dan wel
<hannie> is goed
<leoquant> dat bedoel ik ツ
<hannie> Ik wil ook zo een mooi tekentje op mijn toetsenbord, leoquant
<leoquant> dan copy/paste je dat tekentje
<leoquant> :P
<hannie> Ik kan niet op mijn toetsenbord plakken ;)
<leoquant> nee bij xchat kun je dat kwijt
<leoquant> ergens
<hannie> aha
<leoquant> dan wordt : ) ===> ツ
<leoquant> iets bij venster, speciale tekens ofzo
<hannie> kijk, dan moet ik weer op onderzoek uit, doe ik graag hoor
<leoquant> JanC, weet dit soort dingen
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> JanC weet veel, ja
<leoquant> zeer veel
<hannie> leoquant, nog even een vraagje voordat je weer spitsuur hebt:
<leoquant> lol
<hannie> Wat vind je van het samenstellen van een snelkaart
<leoquant> daar vind ik niets van, wat is het?
<hannie> waarop je snel kunt vinden wat je in Unity zoekt (t.o.v. oude Gnome)?
<leoquant> uh, mon dieu...ik weet het niet
<hannie> Een voorbeeld: Gnome Menu > Systeem = Unity > Systeeminstellingen
<hannie> Het lijkt mij gewoon leuk om zoiets te maken
<leoquant> ah, in kaart brengen waar de veranderingen zitten?
<hannie> Ja, een zgn. quick reference
<hannie> Denk jij dat dat nuttig is?
<leoquant> en moet ik dat doen? het idee spreekt me aan
<hannie> Ik zou het samen met anderen willen maken
<leoquant> op de generale wiki een werkplaats-wiki page aanmaken?
<leoquant> kan iedereen er aan werken?
<hannie> leoquant, dat zou een idee zijn
<leoquant> en dat flink rondbazuinen?
<leoquant> leuk!
<hannie> Ja, samen aan zoiets werken
<leoquant> ik hou van bazuinen
<leoquant> goed idee dus
<hannie> daar ben je goed in
<hannie> Zal ik je een klein stukje als voorbeeld toesturen?
<leoquant> weet je als die werkplaats-wiki er is
<leoquant> mail me even
<leoquant> de  link dan bedoel ik
<hannie> wil je dat ik een  nieuwe wiki-pagina aanmaak?
<leoquant> ja eigenlijk
<hannie> ok, dat zal ik doen
<leoquant> ik denk dat veel mensen er aan zullen werken als het is opgestart
<hannie> Ik ga nog even met Python aan de slag
<leoquant> oki
<hannie> Tot de volgende keer allemaal
<leoquant> vanavond toch niets? paniekmodus...)
<leoquant> dag
<leoquant> commandoline, ping
<leoquant> volgende week zaterdag cursus?
<commandoline> leoquant: klopt
<leoquant> dank, dan heb ik het goed begrepen
<hajour> hi exalt  sorry voor late reactie :)
<hajour> uch wat enorm veel leeswerk.daar ben ik ook zo goed in :S
<hajour> mijn eerste post op forum geplaatst vandaag :))
<hajour> hee leoquant
<hajour> ik heb voor het eerst iets op het forum kunnen zetten vandaag leoquant  :))
<leoquant> mooi!
<leoquant> maarrr
<leoquant> moet eten
<leoquant> :/
<hajour> en ik ga hulp krijgen bij me gemeente project
<hajour> ok eetsmakelijk leoquant :)
<StefandeVries> goedeav ond
<hajour> hi StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> zometeen nog even bijslapen voor Rome :D
<StefandeVries> mooie post op forum, hajour :)
<hajour> dank je StefandeVries :)
<hajour> eindelijk kan ik ook op het forum posten tot nu toe moest ik dat elke keer via irc en UndiFineD  doen :)
<hajour> maar ik ga uitloggen nu ik moet eten en daarna koffer inpakken en vroeg naar bed ook.morgen om 6:00 opstaan om op 13:30 mijn vlucht te halen.
<hajour> StefandeVries, ^
<StefandeVries> Oké, hajour. Eet smakelijk, heb een goede vlucht, en laat het een vruchtbare samenkomst zijn :)
<Rachelle> doei hajour
<hajour> bedankt StefandeVries  en Rachelle :)
<Cugel> Dag jongens.
<FOAD> Hallo Cugel.
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<FOAD> Dag StefandeVries.
<Cugel> dag StefandeVries.
<leoquant> hajour al weg? had haar nog sterkte en plezier willen wensen
<Rachelle> ja die is al weg
<leoquant> mooi avontuur voor haar, en zo te lezen vol goede ideeen.
<leoquant> Rachelle, hoe ben jij hier aan komen waaien? via de nijmegen jam/meeting?
<Rachelle> ja leoquant
<leoquant> nice, leuke lui
<leoquant> uiteraard welkom, maar dat heb ik 10 maal gezegd. ツ
<leoquant> (hoop ik)
<leoquant> brian eno and harold budd ?
<leoquant> wat heb ik nu weer op de pod
<Rachelle> :P
 * Rachelle huppelt rond
<StefandeVries> enne? :P
<Rachelle> maffe bui :p
<StefandeVries> ah
 * StefandeVries huppelt mee
<StefandeVries> over 6 uur moeten we bij school zijn..Romereis! :D
<lordnoid> da wordt nie slapen
<Rachelle> veel plezier StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> 5 dagen niet :P
<StefandeVries> Dank je, Rachelle
<lordnoid> iig vannacht niet :P
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ik ga, tot later!
<MrChrisDruif> Doei
<lordnoid> zo mooi is rome ook weer niet :P
<Cugel> Sommige delen zijn wel mooi. De pizza en het ijs zijn er ook goed. En de Italiaansen zijn ook daar.
<MrChrisDruif> ....Romeinen ;)
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif en exalt
<exalt> hoi Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het Huppeltje?
<Rachelle> wel goed.  al wat verveelt
<Rachelle> jij
<MrChrisDruif> Best goed, beetje dood :)
 * Rachelle geeft MrChrisDruif  wat energie
<MrChrisDruif> Ha, lekker Rachelle :)
 * Rachelle huppelt rond
<Rachelle> bleh morgen wat aan huiswerk doen en opruimen hier :(
<Rachelle> geen zin in :p
<DarkEra> UndiFineD, als het kan even wat opheldering please :)
<DarkEra> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/open-irc-meeting-14022009/msg728283/#msg728283
<UndiFineD> ik dacht dat 11.04 een lts was
<UndiFineD> vergissing
<UndiFineD> maar goed, 10.04 of 10.10 of 11.04, officieel ondersteund canonical het allemaal
<Rachelle> ik ben slapen doei doei
<DarkEra> slaapze Rachelle :)
<DarkEra> UndiFineD, Kan gebeuren en is niet zo'n ramp. Maar het klopt, ze worden allemaal ondersteund door Canonical. :)
 * exalt is zich aan het inlezen over sockets
<exalt> heeft al heel belangrijke dingen geleert :D
<exalt> d
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-08
<Rachelle> hoi trijntje en leoquant
<trijntje> hey Rachelle
<Rachelle> zo die sudoku is ook opgelost :)
<leoquant> hoi Rachelle en trijntje
<leoquant> sudoku rawks ツ
<Rachelle> hehe 2e opgelost. die was lastig
<leoquant> weet je echte hersengymnastiek krengen zijn het
<leoquant> voor na de koffie
<leoquant> ツ
<Rachelle> hihi ja :p
<leoquant> zo, unity wat verkleint, veel mooier zo
<leoquant> d
<leoquant> 34 pix nu
<Rachelle> ik heb unity maar uitgeschakeld. Vind het irritant met de vele schermen die ik gebruik
<leoquant> ja, klopt, dan wordt het een gedoe
<Rachelle> bij mijn werk heb ik makkelijk 5 schermen open staan :p
<leoquant> mark s. vond/vindt unity ook niet geschikt voor de "power" user :P
<Rachelle> netbeans, firefox (minimaal 1 keer), gedit, docu-programma, vaak genoeg ook wireshark
<Rachelle> maar voor gewone users en zeker netbooks is het een mooie interface
<leoquant> netbook moet het uitgangspunt geweest zijn idd
<Rachelle> of het bedienings-paneel van oa domotica
<leoquant> veel scherm/optimaal scherm grootte maken
<Rachelle> uhu.  Naar mijn mening zijn unity en gnome geen concurenten.  Ze hebben ieder hun eigen taak
<Rachelle> unity => kleine schermen/simpele bediening (bedieningsschermen ed)
<Rachelle> gnome => de meer power users
<leoquant> eens, die discussie is niewt fair idd
<leoquant> dat moet ook eens op het forum, goed idee
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> ik zie ze rustig naast elkaar bestaan en dat je wellicht in de setup van ubuntu de keuze krijgt van welke desktop manager
<Rachelle> als ze toch op een dvd over gaan :P
<leoquant> juist die dvd krijgt dus die functie
<leoquant> unity wars hebben geen zin
<leoquant> het blijft
<Rachelle> daarom. Ze hebben hun eigen gebruikersgebied
<Rachelle> het is niet of/of, maar en/en
<leoquant> in die zin stuurt canonical erg sterk hoor
 * Rachelle schopt nvidia. fix die driver eens
<leoquant> men heeft wel visie..:P
<leoquant> lol idd
<leoquant> "is installed, not in use"
<Rachelle> uhu.  Ik hoop dat bij 11.10 beiden gereed zijn en je gewoon de keuze krijgt tijdens de install
<leoquant> vermoedelijk
<Rachelle> ik had hem aan geforceerd. Direct ging Xorg over zijn nek -_-'
<Rachelle> vastlopers, traag, etc
<Rachelle> driver eraf gesmeten, 3D weg en rete stabiel
<leoquant> ja, ik ben ook een bijter
<leoquant> tis me niet gelukt nog
<leoquant> maargoe==>koffie
<Rachelle> ik heb de nvidia driver er maar af gegooit. dan maar geen 3D
<leoquant> voordat meer domme dingen zeg
<leoquant> :P
<Rachelle> die prutsdrivers vernielde ook wine, waardoor oa staruml het niet deed.  Een programma dat vereist is voor school en werk -_-'
<leoquant> vermoedelijk een nouveau/ prop driver issue
<leoquant> wilde gok
<leoquant> maar goed eerst koffie back latersz
<Rachelle> neu gewoon close source driver die niet samen werkt met de nieuwe Xorg -_-'
<Rachelle> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi Rachelle en alle anderen
<Rachelle> zucht kan iemand nvidia een schop onder zijn kont geven
 * Rachelle wilt 3D terug :(
<Cugel> Wat bedoel je?
<Rachelle> close source driver is fucked up met ubuntu 11.04
<Rachelle> vooral voor de 8XXX-reeks
<Cugel> Daarom vraag ik het, ik heb dat ook maar ik zie geen problemen.
<Cugel> 7200GS heb ik (een oudje dus).
<Rachelle> heb je geluk waarschijnlijk
<Rachelle> bij mij : traagheid, niet werkende vensters onder wine, soms vastlopers
<Rachelle> soms zag ik letterlijk compiz herstarten. schermen het knipperen en dan kwam alles terug
<Rachelle> ik heb van ellende die driver er maar af gegooit
<Rachelle> oa staruml was compleet onbruikbaar
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif knuff
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Ca va?
<Rachelle> hier wel goed. jij
<Rachelle> Cugel gebruik je gnome 2 of unity?
<MrChrisDruif> Best goed, weer een niet al te lange nacht achter de rug
<Rachelle> ::(
<Cugel> Ik gebruik KDE, maar de driver is identiek neem ik aan.
<Rachelle> nou het maakt verschil of je 2D of 3D gebruikt
<Rachelle> het probleem zit in het 2D deel
<Cugel> Vervelend voor je, lijkt me een Compizprobleem zo te lezen.
<Cugel> 2D of 3D is een Unityding, toch?
<Rachelle> gnome 2 == 2D
<Rachelle> unity == 3D
<Rachelle> het lijkt een mismatch te zijn tussen die driver en de nieuwe Xorg
<Rachelle> Xorg gaat dan over zijn nek als een paar schermen open staan
<Cugel> Toch vreemd dat anderen het niet hebben dan, dat zijn de irritantste bugs.
<Rachelle> zijn er meer hoor
<Rachelle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/737454
<Rachelle> er lijkt ergens een serieuze bug te zitten
<Cugel> Was 'vroeger' ook altijd gezeur met Compiz, gewoon een rotprogramma.
<Rachelle> maar wachten op te fix.  Tot die tijd maar geen spellen buiten openttd
<Rachelle> de vraag is nu alleen.  zit de bug in compiz of in de driver?
<Rachelle> want nu met de open source drivers heb ik nergens last van
<Rachelle> buiten dat de grafische effecten het niet doen
<Rachelle> dingen als wobbly windows
<Rachelle> maar goed. bugreport ingediend.  Ze fixen het maar :P
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom altijd zo passief? O:-)
<Rachelle> tjah MrChrisDruif. Dit is het risico van haantje de voorste willen zijn :P  Als je dit niet wilt moet je de LTS gebruiken
<Rachelle> + mijn kennis van C/C++ is niet bepaald denderend
<MrChrisDruif> Dat vind ik een beter excuus ;)
<Rachelle> mijn kennis van die talen is te laag om de bug te zoeken
<Rachelle> ik ben meer web-georienteerd he
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> Hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> ach ja C++ komt volgend jaar wel
<CasW> Wat is het probleem?
<CasW> C++, mo'k meer mee doen
<CasW> *moe'k
<Rachelle> ach die stomme nvidia/compiz bug.   Waardoor ik nu geen 3D heb
<Rachelle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/737454
<Rachelle> kan helaas niet kijken waar de fout zit :p
<CasW> Nee, da's mij te moeilijk :p
<Rachelle> mij helemaal.   Mijn kennis van C++ gaat niet verder dan de basisstructuren
<CasW> Bij mij ook, hoor
<Rachelle> heb ook geen zin me nu erin te verdiepen.  Krijg volgend jaar C++ en geen zin me dood te vervelen
<CasW> Och och och, ik krijg volgend jaar *hopelijk* Java, weinig meer
<CasW> (Middelbare school)
<Rachelle> liever java dan een taal als C# -_-'
<CasW> C# is bijna hetzelfde...
<Rachelle> ik weet, maar moesten perse .net 4 gebruiken dus win only
<Rachelle> not fun
<CasW> Weiger gewoon :p
<Rachelle> dan krijg je geen punt. simpel -_-'
<Rachelle> heb het al achter de rug maar goed
<CasW> Wat dom
<Rachelle> das HBO he -_-'
<CasW> Ach, waarschijnlijk heb je dat op de universiteit ook, hoor
<Ronnie> ping leoquant
<Rachelle> waarschijnlijk wel ja
<Rachelle> ach ja nog iets meer als een jaar en dan ben ik er vanaf
<CasW> Ach ja, nog maar iets meer dan twee jaar en dan kan ik beginnen :(
<Rachelle> ik denk dat ik ook aardig wat jaartjes ouder ben
<CasW> Ik neem aan van wel, ja
<Rachelle> ik ben 23, bijna 24
<CasW> Ik ben 16
<CasW> Dus ja
<Rachelle> ik zat op de middelbare toen ze de 2e fase invoerden.  Is het nog steeds zo'n puinzooi?
<CasW> Alles in 'n puinzooi ;) Maar 'de 2e fase'?
<Rachelle> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tweede_fase
<Rachelle> pffff ik wordt oud :S
<CasW> Oh, ja, dat hebben we nog wel, en ik heb niet het idee dat het een enorme puinzooi is
<Rachelle> hebben ze het wat verbeterd blijkbaar
<Rachelle> pff tijd gaat snel.  ik ben al 7 jaar van de middelbare af
<CasW> Hmm, je kan geen centraal examen doen in informatica...
<Rachelle> maar ja zou ook erg zijn als ze het niet verbetert hadden in 9 jaar
<CasW> Was het zó slecht?
<Rachelle> uhu 1 grote puinzooi.  Geen samenhang, nutteloze lessen zoals ANW, geen begeleiding, etc
<Rachelle> niet dat dat competentie gericht onderwijs op het HBO zoveel beter is
<CasW> Ohja, ANW hebben wij ook nog steeds (en is nog steeds nutteloos)
<Rachelle> op dat gebied is er dus niks veranderd
<Rachelle> en zich dan maar afvragen waarom het niveau zakt -_-'
<Rachelle> alsof de meeste pubers zelfstandig kunnen werken
<CasW> Oh, wij hebben nauwelijks zelfstandig werken-dingen
<CasW> *zelfstandig-werkendingen
<Rachelle> dat had ik dus echt veel
<Rachelle> minimaal 25% van de tijd
<CasW> Ik ben jaloers! Wij hebben juist veel te weinig :p
<Rachelle> hoezo? Dat je dan niks kan doen?
<CasW> Nee, dat ik zélf kan beslissen hoe ik alles doe en zo
<Rachelle> nou ja jij bent een van de weinige uitzonderingen die er dan mee om kan gaan
<Rachelle> het gros doet dan niks
<CasW> Ja, oké, dat is wel waar ja
<Rachelle> en dat is nu het verkeerde achter dat idee
<CasW> Maar goed, zoals het nu is, verveel ik me dood...
<Rachelle> dit klinkt erg bekend
<CasW> Jij hebt HAVO gedaan? Of wel VWO?
<Rachelle> 3 jaar VWO, 2 jaar havo. puur terug gegaan om frans kwijt te raken
<Rachelle> rot taal
<CasW> Ah, oké :p
<CasW> Kan ook
<Rachelle> 2 jaar geen zak gedaan op de havo, net niet cum laude geslaagd
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe :P
<Rachelle> en dan vele jaren op het HBO verveeld.  Enige reden dat ik nog niet klaar ben is dat ik pas sinds 3 jaar weet dat ik autistisch ben
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom heeft dat er voor gezorgd dat je nog niet klaar ben? *zie niet in waarom dat van belang is*
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien op sociaal vlak en dus stages
<Rachelle> niet weten dat je autistisch bent => projecten verknallen => studies verknallen
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay...
<Rachelle> :(
<Rachelle> 1e studie was gewoon verkeerde keuze, maar erna knalde ik constant tegen mijn autisme aan
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is inderdaad vervelend
<MrChrisDruif> Wat was je eerste keuze?
<Rachelle> werktuigbouw
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, had je volgens mij wel een keer gezegd
<Ronnie> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-developer-week-66008/
<Ronnie> leoquant: jij had het laatst toch over dat je een apart forum onderdeel wil voor Mwanzo?
<CasW> Ubuntu 11.11? Gaan ze .10 niet meer halen?
<Rachelle> "Zelfstandig leren en het maken van werkstukken worden verondersteld extra problemen op te leveren voor leerlingen met een leer- of ontwikkelingsstoornis, bijvoorbeeld dyslexie of het syndroom van Asperger[1]."
<commandoline> Ronnie: naast CasW zijn opmerking ziet de link naar dit IRC kanaal er ook wat vreemd uit. Verder een mooi stukje :)
<Ronnie> CasW: Moet idd 11.10 zijn, bedankt voor de oplottendheid
<CasW> Oké, verder inderdaad mooi stukje
<Ronnie> ik probeer elke dag het topic weer omhoog te schoppen met een kleine lijst van interresante topics, om het topic actief te houden
<Ronnie> hopen dat het wat oplevert
<MrChrisDruif> Kga er weer vandoor
<CasW> Dag
<MrChrisDruif> Trouwens: 11.10 <= eerste binaire versie van Ubuntu? :P
<CasW> Nee, da's 10.10 :p
<leoquant> Ronnie, pong
<Ronnie> leoquant:  jij had het laatst toch over dat je een apart forum onderdeel wil voor Mwanzo?
<leoquant> dat zou ik erg willen ja
<leoquant> alle initiatieven bij elkaar, infrastructuur uitrollen en participeren
<leoquant> voortgang duidelijk op 1 plek ook
<leoquant> dat geweldige initiatief van hajour zou daar super in passen
<leoquant> nu denken mensen/leden : motu huh, wat is dat, etc etc.
<leoquant> Ronnie, ik had dit al eens bij ubuntu-meeting voorgesteld trouwens
<Ronnie> ah, daarvan had ik het dus onthouden
<Ronnie> maar zo te horen verder nog geen echte plannen hiervoor
<leoquant> off.heb ik niets gevraagd
<leoquant> maar niet-off. zeer zeker
<Ronnie> ik dacht er weer aan bij het posten van de UDS post op het foruim
<leoquant> klopt ook zo'n post die zwemt in het grote boze forum
<Ronnie> zat een geschikte categorie te zoeken, maar die war er niet zo 123
<leoquant> terwijl je post dat niet verdient
<leoquant> wil mwanzo volwassen worden, moeten "we" verder
<leoquant> alle internat. georganiseerde dingen horen ook thuis binnen het mwanzo idee, immers wij willen dat onze locoleden ook bijdragen, er weet van hebben
<leoquant> wederom is onze taak de infrastructuur, het pad naar bijdragen duidelijk te maken, individueel, of via workshops
<leoquant> je ziet het: mijn stokpaardje..:P
<leoquant> ik stop
<CasW> Ik ga eten
<CasW> Tot zo
<leoquant> eet ze ツ
<Rachelle> wb commandoline
<Rachelle> pfff stom huishouden
<MrChrisDruif> +1
<Rachelle> waarom blijft een huisje niet vanzelf schoon
<MrChrisDruif> Omdat je nog niet je nanobots hebt ingezet daarvoor?
<Rachelle> zou een mooie uitvinding zijn.  huishoud robot
<leoquant> Ronnie, ping
<leoquant> ik zou natuurlijk een verzoek kunnen indienen bij de ubuntu-nl leiding voor zo'n subforum :P
<CasW> Ik ben er weer
<exalt> is er hier een opp aanwezig ?
<exalt> ik mis een felicitatie naar hajour in te topic tietel. de moeder van ubuntu-nl0mwanzo
<Rachelle> heeft ze de room opgericht dan?
<exalt> Rachelle, nou met het roeien van de riemen die ze heeft heeft ze veel bereikt ja
<Rachelle> ok :)
<exalt> dag
<leoquant> johanvd ping
<johanvd> leoquant, pong
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> ik zat stijf voor mijn compu
<leoquant> een uur
<johanvd> hallo
<johanvd> hoezo?
<leoquant> een pm lukt dus niet blijkbaar
<leoquant> jammer...
<johanvd> zie het nu pas :)
<leoquant> oki ツ
<leoquant> hee hajour :P
<leoquant> uit hu/hongarije
<leoquant> veel plezier! ツ
<DarkEra> iemand al de open source driver voor nVidia getest in 11.04 toevallig?
<leoquant> DarkEra?
<leoquant> de nouveau driver?
<DarkEra> ja leoquant, denk dat die het moet zijn
<Rachelle> ik DarkEra.  ging niet goed
<Rachelle> ow wacht close ging niet goed. Open wel
<Rachelle> alleen geen effecten :(
<leoquant> DarkEra, geeft offic. geeft die unity
<leoquant> maar beperkt
<leoquant> (uiteraard)
<leoquant> oei mijn taal....
<DarkEra> dacht het net als test zelf even te doen
<leoquant> je hebt niet de gesloten bron drivers
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> niet=nu
<leoquant> tjonge jonge
<DarkEra> het lijkt me dus beter om te wachten :)
<Rachelle> leoquant met de close source gaat Xorg hier over de nek
<DarkEra> lol... leoquant aan de drank gezeten? :)
<leoquant> Rachelle, ik heb nu de current versie met direct rendering unity en googleearth
<Rachelle> welke kaart heb je?
<leoquant> nee DarkEra , das eerlijke vermoeidheid
<leoquant> 7600 gt
<leoquant> 256mb
<DarkEra> zelfde als bij mij dus... vermoeidheid
<leoquant> glxinfo | grep render
<leoquant> direct rendering: Yes
<leoquant> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7600 GT/PCI/SSE2
<leoquant>     GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_OES_depth24,
<leoquant>     GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer,
<Rachelle> hmmm ik een 8600 GT.  En hij gaat over zijn nek op gnome 2
<Rachelle> met meerdere vensters.  Is een confirmed bug
<DarkEra> volgend jaar een desktop pc aanschaffen en dan geheel compatible met linux zonder closed source driver hoeven te installeren
<DarkEra> of zelf bouwen
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> er zijn maar twee kaarten blacklisted Rachelle
<hajour> hai leoquant
<Rachelle> welke dan?
<leoquant> verder heb ik ook een bug gemeld over het melden van "drivers not active"
<Rachelle> daar had ik ook last van. geen idee of het releated is
<leoquant> pfff 7200/7300 ofzo
<leoquant> niet die van jou
<Rachelle> hmmm had ook eentje gelezen over de 8XXX serie
<leoquant> o?
<leoquant> sorry
<Rachelle> qua 2D performance
<leoquant> ik zat in het X testing team....jammer
<Rachelle> na ja ding is stabiel met de open driver. dan maar ff geen games
<leoquant> jaa
<Rachelle> leoquant : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/737454
<leoquant> ok duidelijk
<leoquant> ik ben moe
<leoquant> ik groet jullie!
<Rachelle> response tijd was echt slecht. soms echt 1 a 2 seconden wachten
<leoquant> tot morgen/ooit
<Rachelle> oke doei doei slaap ze
<DarkEra> leoquant, see you
<exalt> int main(int argc, char *argv[]) wat is argc en argv nu preices ?
<Rachelle> int arg == aantal.  argv == argumenten vanaf commandline
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-30
<Luckiboy> Hey Cees
<RawChid> Dag Luckiboy
<RawChid> Die topbar gebruiken we alleen bij "documentatie" pagina's
<Luckiboy> ah
<Luckiboy> Maar dat is verplicht?
<RawChid> Onze wiki wordt voor 2 dingen gebruikt. Documentatie en teams (mwanzo, vertalers, etc)
<Luckiboy> Wist ik
<RawChid> Nouhja verplicht. Waarom zou je die er niet bij willen zetten?
<RawChid> Het is een soort van 'hoofdmenu'
<Luckiboy> Ik doe het altijd, maar ivm een cursus die ik ga geven
<RawChid> Ja?
<RawChid> Als je een documentatiepagina gaat maken zou ik zeggen verplicht.
<Luckiboy> ok
<Luckiboy> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/beginnerscursus-wiki-donderdag-3-april-2012/
<RawChid> Anders niet
<RawChid> Oke, leuk
<Luckiboy> Datum klopt niet in de link :)
<RawChid> Je wist al dat er eerder een dergelijke cursus was gegeven/
<Luckiboy> Door jou ja
<Luckiboy> Maar op verzoek van verschillende mensen geef ik er nog een
<RawChid> Oke
<Luckiboy> er zijn al aardig wat aanmeldingen binnen
<RawChid> Mooi!
<RawChid> Als je meer hulp nodig hebt kun je me gewoon aanschieten
<Luckiboy> oké, bedankt!
<Luckiboy> Wil jij anders de assistent zijn, RawChid
<RawChid> Ik zal kijken of ik kan
<RawChid> Heb je al eerder zoiets gedaan? Of tips gekregen over het geven van workshops?
<RawChid> Oh, ff weg. later
<Luckiboy> Nee maar ik heb de logs gelezen van jouw workshop, en sommige dingen heb ik gevraagt aan leoquant/commandoline
<Luckiboy> *gevraagd
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
<leoquant> hallo Luckiboy
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<commandoline> De minder frequente mwanzo meetings hebben een nadeeltje, we kunnen nu niet meer mensen als Luckiboy snel mwanzo-teammember maken :P.
<leoquant> ah een punt idd
<StefandeVries> En terecht.
<StefandeVries> Werken voor je erkenning.
<StefandeVries> 't Is hier verdorie geen vrijblijvend feestje. :P
<leoquant> ik maak al wel met een voice, hier
<Luckiboy> Ha goed gezegt StefandeVries
<commandoline> we hebben ze anders wel voor minder dan een workshop geven lid gemaakt :P
<StefandeVries> Ja.
 * StefandeVries kijkt onschuldig
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> Luckiboy, geregistreerd bij freenode?
<Luckiboy> Ik hoor nu trouwens wel officieel bij het documentatieteam (op launchpad dan)
<Luckiboy> leoquant, ja
<commandoline> Er zit trouwens ook nog een technisch probleempje aan vast: JFL gebruikt ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team als 'geef-rechten'-team.
<leoquant> haal even een cloak op daar
<leoquant>  /j #freenode
<leoquant> en vraag in het engels om een unaffiliated cloak in het Engels
<MichaelTel> "<StefandeVries> Werken voor je erkenning." Dan vraag ik me af, wat ik heb gedaan waardoor ik een geel rondje heb :D
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik ook.
<leoquant> dubbel engels :P
 * StefandeVries duikt.
<StefandeVries> Nee, da's flauw :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, doe eens wat
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik ga bij McDonald's eten.
<MichaelTel> Hij duikt al
<leoquant> geef Luckiboy eens een mooie zin engels voor #freenode!
<StefandeVries> Kan Luckiboy dat niet zelf?
<Luckiboy> leoquant, ik kan ook engels hoor
<leoquant> nee StefandeVries
<leoquant> o? :P
<StefandeVries> Jouw woord tegen het zijne.
<StefandeVries> Vecht het maar uit.
<leoquant> hehe
<StefandeVries> Houdoe! :P
<Luckiboy> wat moet ik vragen dan leoquant?
<leoquant> dan geef je een handje en dan kan we naar dat kanaal nu
<MichaelTel> Houdoe?? Je bent toch geen Brabander?
<commandoline> kunnen jullie hem nou niet even vertellen dat hij een unaffiliated cloak moet hebben?
<leoquant> <leoquant> en vraag in het engels om een unaffiliated cloak via een pm aan een staffer
<StefandeVries> Taal reikt verder dan regio.
<MichaelTel> Ja, dat merk ik
<commandoline> oh, wacht, ik lees zelf niet :P
<MichaelTel> Veel plezier bij de Mac.
<leoquant> vraag dat aan erry
<Luckiboy> leoquant, wat is een unaffiliated cloak?
<leoquant> een hostmask
<Luckiboy> ah
<leoquant> pm erry, en geeft je beste engels
<leoquant> ok?
<Luckiboy> ok
<Luckiboy> nog een vraagje
<Luckiboy> waar is een hostmask goed voor?
<leoquant> feitelijk nergens
<Luckiboy> waarom moet ik het dan aanvragen? :P
<MichaelTel> het beschermt je ip-adres
<leoquant> maar je ip is "onzichjtbaar"
<Luckiboy> ah
<leoquant> mquin is ook vriendelijk
<Luckiboy> jij kent ze allemaal?
<MichaelTel> alle staff daar is vriendelijk
<Luckiboy> En kennen zij jou?
<MichaelTel> en vlot
<Luckiboy> *leoquant
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> maar ik vraag geregeld iets
<Luckiboy> ah
<leoquant> met een cloak  +V ik je hier
<leoquant> tot dan
<Luckiboy> ok
<commandoline> leoquant: maar is het te regelen dat Luckiboy iig volgende week ten tijde van de workshop in -team op launchpad zit?
<commandoline> anders moeten we speciaal JFL gaan aanpassen :P
<leoquant> ik zet hem in het team
<commandoline> ok :)
<leoquant> nu
<Luckiboy> Luc van der Zandt heet ik daar
<commandoline> ik moet die optie trouwens sowieso nog eens toevoegen, mensen die niet in -team zitten binnen JFL 'voicen'
<commandoline> maar goed, dan kan ik het mooi weer even uitstellen :)
<leoquant> done
<MichaelTel> ook weer gelukt
<commandoline> '(16:46:15) Luckiboy [~Luckiboy@unaffiliated/luckiboy] is de ruimte binnengekomen.'
<commandoline> (want dat zie je zelf niet :P)
<Luckiboy> nee idd
<Luckiboy> ik heb een cloak leoquant
<leoquant> even rejoinen Luckiboy ?
<Luckiboy> no problem
<Luckiboy> zo
<leoquant> welkom hier op irc en het mwanzo team
<MichaelTel> Nu heb je ook een geel rondje bij je naam
<Luckiboy> ah
<commandoline> een geel rondje? Pidgin heeft daar prachtige icoontjes voor :P
<leoquant> :p
<MichaelTel> XChat niet ;)
<Luckiboy> Pidgin ***** :evil:
<commandoline> mja, ik weet dat ik in de minderheid ben met pidgin :P
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ?
<Luckiboy> ?
<leoquant> coc ondertekend?
<MichaelTel> Verrek, er is hier een tweede bot
<Luckiboy> wablief?
<commandoline> MichaelTel: MwanzoBot en JFL zijn hier altijd (als het goed is :P)?
<Luckiboy> Wat bedoel je leoquant?
<MichaelTel> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/CoC?highlight=%28coc%29
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GPGInleiding
<leoquant> doorloop de stappen, en je bent ubuntero
<Luckiboy> ah
<Luckiboy> wat is het verschil tussen een ubuntero en iemand die ubuntu gebruikt? Heb ik nooit begrepen
<leoquant> je onderschrijft gedragsregels
<leoquant> in een team vind ik de erg belangrijk
<Luckiboy> ah maar daar moet iedereen zich toch aan houden
<Luckiboy> anders word je geband
<MichaelTel> commandoline, dat is me dan nu pas opgevallen :D
<leoquant> :P ik niet natuurlijk...:)
<MichaelTel> <kuch>sorry??
<leoquant> we hebben 3 bots
<commandoline> wat, nog een?
<Luckiboy> ah het is een soort van eed?
<leoquant> uh,.....jfl niet he..., twee dan
<leoquant> logbot 12 en mwanzobot dus dan
<leoquant> een eed?
<Luckiboy> die CoC
<leoquant> intentie verklaring, we zijn geen rechtbank ofzo
<Luckiboy> bij wijze van spreke :)
<commandoline> oja, ik was de logbot helemaal vergeten :P
<leoquant> :P
<commandoline> ja, dan idd 3.
<leoquant> ik ga plat
<leoquant> tot later
<MichaelTel> bye bye
<commandoline> dag leoquant
<Luckiboy> oh doei leoquant
<Luckiboy> argh dat is erg irritant dat je het venster "Bezig met sleutel aanmaken" niet kan minimaliseren :(
<Luckiboy> ah klaar
<Luckiboy> ik ben nu bij stap 2
<Luckiboy> maar er staan 2 fingerprints?
<Luckiboy> weet iemand welke van de 2 ik moet kiezen?
<Luckiboy> commandoline misschien?
<commandoline> ehm, was het niet zo dat eentje de public fingerprint is en eentje de private ofzo?
<commandoline> dan moet je de public van die twee hebben
<commandoline> (private fingerprint moet mogelijk zelfs geheim blijven)
<Luckiboy> er staat Vingerafdruk en dan 2 codes erbij (onder elkaar
<commandoline> even kijken naar m'n eigen gpg keys...
<Luckiboy> of moet je alletwee die regels kopieeren plakken?
<Luckiboy> als ik naar het example kijk op launchpad wel namelijk
<commandoline> dan doen
<commandoline> had je dit al gevonden? https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/import-pgp-key.html
<commandoline> gpg --fingerprint dus
<Luckiboy> ja die had ik al gevonden
<Luckiboy> Maar ik heb het volgens de wiki gedaan
<Luckiboy> die link die leoquant gaf
<commandoline> ja, ik zie het
<commandoline> je bent dus bij stap 3, even voor de zekerheid?
<Luckiboy> nu wel ja
<Luckiboy> ik heb die mail ontvangen
<Luckiboy> wat moet ik nu doen?
<commandoline> je kopieert de tekst vanaf 'BEGIN PGP MESSAGE' tot en met 'END PGP MESSAGE' in een teksteditor
<commandoline> en dat sla je op als coc.txt op een handige plaats (home dir of bureaublad ofzo)
<Luckiboy> gedaan
<commandoline> ok, dan open je een terminal en ga je naar die map
<commandoline> (in het geval  van de homedir ben je er al, bureaublad -> cd Bureaublad)
<commandoline> en dan:
<commandoline> gpg --decrypt coc.txt
<Luckiboy> en wat is je Geheime Zin?
<commandoline> dat is het wachtwoord wat je eerder hebt ingevoerd
<commandoline> bij het aanmaken van je sleutel
<Luckiboy> ah
<commandoline> (als je dat hebt gedaan, zoniet, dan is 'ie denk ik leeg)
<commandoline> als dat gelukt is, 'coc.txt.asc' openen blijkbaar, en de link daarin openen
<Luckiboy> ok ik heb hem
<Luckiboy> hij staat op launchpad
<commandoline> mooi, dan kent launchpad nu je key
<Luckiboy> idd
<commandoline> dan moet je nou nog de code of conduct downloaden, digitaal ermee ondertekenen, en het resultaat uploaden naar LP
<commandoline> dat staat in stap 4 uitgelegd, vraag maar zodra iets niet werkt
<Luckiboy> ok
<commandoline> eigenlijk vreemd dat niemand dit nog in een programma'tje geautomatiseerd heeft, moet ik misschien maar eens doen :P
<MichaelTel> en je hebt het al zo druk
<Luckiboy> het is gebeurd
<Luckiboy> mag ik nu al die tekstbestandjes op mijn bureaublad verwijderen?
<Luckiboy> of moet ik die bewaren
<Luckiboy> commandoline?
<commandoline> Luckiboy: kan weg
<Luckiboy> mooi zo
<Luckiboy> ik hou van een opgeruimd bureaublad :)
 * commandoline ook, maar hier is 'ie nu tot de nok toel gevuld met allemaal tijdelijke bestandjes :P
<Luckiboy> haha
<Luckiboy> krijg ik trouwens ook een titel op het forum nu ik in het docuteam zit? Ik hou van titels dragen :)
<commandoline> geen idee eigenlijk, daar gaat het forumteam over geloof ik.
<Luckiboy> ah
<Luckiboy> kijk bijv. Cees heeft geen titel op het forum, maar die logt daar ook nauwelijks in
<Luckiboy> Joshua822 dan weer wel
<commandoline> voor zover ik weet worden die dingen met de hand ingesteld
<Luckiboy> hoe zou een machine dat ook moeten doen? :P
<commandoline> Luckiboy: vrij simpel, koppelen aan launchpad
<commandoline> Launchpad is vrij goed toegankelijk via een web API
<Luckiboy> idd
<leoquant> congrats Luckiboy met je ubuntero schap ツ
<Luckiboy> dank leoquant
<Luckiboy> nog een heel gedoe
<Luckiboy> hey gijsbert
<gijsbert> Dag Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Ik heb de log gelezen
<gijsbert> Ik kijk even rond op IRC, op het forum is niks te doen.
<Luckiboy> Ik ken dat
<gijsbert> IK ga zometeen maar verder met mijn aangepaste 12.04
<Luckiboy> welke *buntu?
<gijsbert> U
<Luckiboy> Ah
<Luckiboy> Blijf je bij Unity?
<gijsbert> Die is eruit gesloopt.
<Luckiboy> gnome?
<gijsbert> Ik heb de layer van gnome 3 ook gesloopt.
<gijsbert> Wel gnome de classic
<Luckiboy> nice
<gijsbert> Althans daar lijkt het op
<gijsbert> Ik had wat plaatjes in show je desktop gezet.
<gijsbert> Met Compiz en Emerald
<gijsbert> Sommige thema's van Emerald doen het andere weer niet.
<gijsbert> Xubuntu vond ik een beetje "mager"
<Luckiboy> Xubuntu moet je ook niet kiezen als je van special effects houd
<Luckiboy> goede keuze
<gijsbert> KDE heb ik ook wel gezien naar een aantal jaren geleden gebruikt te hebben op Suse en openSuse
<Luckiboy> Ah die desktop met het wiskunde tijdschrift?
<Luckiboy> *schrift
<gijsbert> Nee, dat is een schema van een buizenversterker
<Luckiboy> Ik ben niet thuis in techniek
<Luckiboy> behalve computers
<Luckiboy> natuurlijk
<gijsbert> Ik wel, 34 jaar in gewerkt
<Luckiboy> Ik ben meer van de economische kant, denkwerk
<gijsbert> Wel diverse beroepen
<gijsbert> Heb ik ook geleerd bij bedrijfskunde
<gijsbert> Nu mag ik niet meer werken
<Luckiboy> Toch nog geen pensioen?
<gijsbert> Arbeidsongeschiktheidspensioen
<Luckiboy> komt dat door je NAH?
<gijsbert> En een WAO uitkering
<Luckiboy> Heb ik het nog goed :)
<gijsbert> Idd door mijn NAH
<Luckiboy> Ik ben door Cees nu officieel toegevoegd aan het docuteam :)
<gijsbert> Als je een hersenstaminfarct hebt gehad met twee weken coma, kan dat niet goed zijn voor een mens
<Luckiboy> idd
<Luckiboy> heftig hoor
<gijsbert> De NAH van jou is ook heftig
<Luckiboy> Maar ik heb mezelf nooit anders gekend, dat is toch wel anders hoor
<gijsbert> Heeft toch een enorme inpackt op de rest van je leven
<gijsbert> Op oudere leeftijd (42) lijkt het anders.
<Luckiboy> ik ga eten
<gijsbert> Maar ik denk dat jij in het dagelijkse leven het er ook zwaar mee hebt
<gijsbert> Eet smakelijk
<gijsbert> Tot een volgende keer
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-01
<Luckiboy> forumadmins: bedankt!
<corewillem> hoi iemand actief hier ?
<Luckiboy> he corewillem
<corewillem> hoi luckiboy zit jij in het team ?
<Luckiboy> docuteam ja
<corewillem> kan je me even helpen dan ?
<corewillem> ik zou graag meehelpen met ubuntu
<Luckiboy> en waar dacht je aan?
<corewillem> wat kunnen jullie gebruiken ?
<corewillem> heb al ervaring met testen en vertalen (aleen vanuit engels naar nederlands)
<Luckiboy> op launchpad kan je meehelpen met vertalen
<corewillem> oke zal even gaan kijken naar ''launchpad" wat is dat ?
<Luckiboy> dat is een site: launchpad.net
<Luckiboy> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/hulp-aangeboden/msg815541/#msg815541
<Luckiboy> Hier heb je misschien ook wel wat aan
<corewillem> wat moet ik daar doen ?
<Luckiboy> op launchpad?
<corewillem> jah
<Luckiboy> ten eerste lijkt het me wel handig als je een account maakt :P
<corewillem> eve acc maken :)
<corewillem> euhm maar men vertalingen worden toch gecontroleerd hoop ik
<Luckiboy> ja ze kijken altijd eerst of het "ergens op slaat"
<Luckiboy> Hij staat eerst bij de mogelijkheden
<Luckiboy> En als ie gecontroleerd is kan ie bij de definitieve vertaling komen te staan
<corewillem> done :)
<corewillem> ah das goed
<corewillem> zo gelogind
<corewillem> wat nu
<Luckiboy> translations.launchpad.net
<corewillem> ah 10 staat er niet bij
<corewillem> 12.10 bedoel ik
<Luckiboy> die is ook nog niet uit
<corewillem> oh
<corewillem> da, even zien waar er nog vertaald moet worden$
<Luckiboy> maar als het goed is heb je je taal ingesteld op Dutch
<corewillem> jaja
<corewillem> zo even proberen
<Luckiboy> hier moet nog een heleboel vertaald worden, als je tijd en zin hebt kun je daar even kijken: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/nl/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&start=1200
<corewillem> ben bezig met wat te vertalen nu :p
<Luckiboy> veel succes
<Luckiboy> :D
<corewillem> dankje
<Luckiboy> Je weet wie er in het vertaalteam zit?
<corewillem> en gaat in juli augustus ubuntu 12.10 er zijn ? (2 maanden tijd haha)
<corewillem> nope
<Luckiboy> Ik weet niet hoe dat zit met wanneer de vertalingen op launchpad staan, dat moet je even aan het vertaalteam vragen
<corewillem> ken je iemand die daar in zit
<Luckiboy> RawChid zit in het vertaalteam
<corewillem> oke dankje
<corewillem> ik ga verder vertalen
<corewillem> Begin creating source md5sum.txt...
<corewillem> Beginnen met het maken van bron md5sum.txt
<Luckiboy> corewillem, hier een overzicht v/d teams: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/teams/teamleden
<corewillem> dankje
<Luckiboy> je kan het beste hannie contacteren denk ik
<corewillem> voor ?
 * corewillem heeft zijn engels woordenboek er al bij liggen :)
<Luckiboy> hannie is gewoon nederlands hoor
<Luckiboy> corewillem, als je iets wilt weten, want ik weet niet heel veel van het vertaalteam af hoor
<corewillem> ik vertaal :)
<corewillem> waar kan ik ''hannie vinden "
<Luckiboy> op launchpad
<Luckiboy> en dan contact this user
<corewillem> ah k heb ze nu niet nodig hoor :)
<Luckiboy> veel succes dan, hè!
<corewillem> is niet zo moeilijk allemal :)
<Luckiboy> :D
<corewillem> dankje !!!
<corewillem> bugs test ga ik ook wel doen als 10 alpha er is
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
<leoquant> oi ツ
<Luckiboy> moet ik eigenlijk voor de workshop een assistent hebben?
<leoquant> nee
<Luckiboy> ok, had ik ergens gelezen trouwens
<leoquant> meestal is in mwanzo veel hulp indien nodig
<Luckiboy> ok, moest ik even weten
<leoquant> zo terug.
<Luckiboy> wb, leoquant
<leoquant> :|)
<leoquant> Luckiboy, :http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<leoquant> zet je even bij de teamleden
<Luckiboy> is goed
<Luckiboy> Trouwens, ik mag eigenlijk nog helemaal niet bij ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team. Dat mag pas vanaf lidmaatschap van 6 maanden ;)
<leoquant> your lucky lucky
<Luckiboy> haha
<Luckiboy> Ik heb die wikipagina bewerkt
<Luckiboy> Wat is het verschil tussen "Werken met de wiki" en "Documentatie"? Want ik heb nu wel heel leuk allebei aangevinkt maar...
<Luckiboy> leoquant?
<Luckiboy> oh, hij is afwezig
<rkokkelk> Goedenavond!!, ik vroeg me af of hier iemand mij wegwijs kan maken in het actief meehelpen van de Ubuntu community
<leoquant> ik ben even vergaderen
<leoquant> misch. iemand aners?
<leoquant> rkokkelk, wat wil je doen voor ubuntu-nl?
<leoquant> heb je al een launchpad account?
<leoquant> en de coc ondertekend?
<leoquant> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GPGInleiding  ondertekenen coc
<leoquant> een persoonlijke wiki is ook aardig
<leoquant> al geregistr. bij freenode prima
<rkokkelk> mijn excuses, was koffie halen.
<rkokkelk> Ik heb al een launchpad account maar ik moet even nieuw kijken of de coc ondertekend heb
<rkokkelk> maar ik zat te denken aan bug-tracking development enzo
<leoquant> welke nick heb je daar?
<rkokkelk> rkokkekl
<leoquant> <rkokkelk> niet
<rkokkelk> rkokkelk*
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> Your search for “rkokkelk” did not return any results.
<rkokkelk> ahh als je me zoekt op roy-kokkelkoren, dan vindt je me
<leoquant> Roy Kokkelkoren wel idd
<leoquant> nu, een persoonlijke ubuntu wiki maken lijkt me goed
<leoquant> vertel waar je interesses liggen/sudeert/werk
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> en onderteken eerst de coc
<leoquant> <leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GPGInleiding  ondertekenen coc
<leoquant> is dat wat? ツ
<rkokkelk> thanks, dat moet lukken, maar hoe bedoel je een perosonlijke ubuntu wiki maken?
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~leoquant ik heb de verwijzing naar de wiki in mijn launchpad account gedaan
<leoquant> zie je het?
<rkokkelk> ahhh ik zie het, ik zie wel gelijk dat ik met een echte Nederlandse ubuntu meester spreek ;)
<leoquant> <leoquant> vertel waar je interesses liggen/sudeert/werk, wat je al gedaan hebt met/voor ubuntu etc
<leoquant> nuh ik ben niks...
<leoquant> gaat nu om jou ツ
<rkokkelk> Nou heb helaas nog weinig gedaan voor Ubuntu maar daar hoop ik binnenkort verandering in te brengen.
<leoquant> uiteraard ツ
<Rachelle> :)
<leoquant> welkom hier!
<Rachelle> komt altijd nog :)
<Rachelle> @ rkokkelk
<rkokkelk> Momenteel ben ik aan t afstuderen op technische informatica bij een ethical hacking bedrijf
<Rachelle> DarkWitch is een maffe 24 jarige meid uit het mooie den bosch. Gek van computers, officieel nerdin en allergisch voor alles van microsoft. Verzuipt soms in de programma-code
<leoquant> succes ook met de eerste stappen
<leoquant> lol Rachelle
<Rachelle> even netjes voorstellen :)
<leoquant> rkokkelk, Rachelle is een Borg....
<leoquant> brrrr:P
<Rachelle> niet :O
<leoquant> hihi
<rkokkelk> hahahah, ben zelf 22 jarige student uit Haarlem en sinds 5 jaar nu ongeveer, totaal verkocht aan Linux en alles eromheen
<Rachelle> leoquant als je me voor borg uitmaakt, maak me dan minste de borg-queen he
<leoquant> ahahah
<leoquant> fascinerend personage..:)
<leoquant> rkokkelk, ik ga een kopje doen
<leoquant> tot straks/ooit
<rkokkelk> tnx, tot de volgende X
<Rachelle> doei leoquant
<Rachelle> ik moet nog eens staruml porten *zucht*
<rkokkelk> Rachelle, mag ik vragen waar jij je zoal mee bezighoudt ??
<rkokkelk> probeer beetje te achterhalen wat allemaal de mogelijkheden zijn ;)
<Rachelle> pfff betreffende ubuntu of totaal?
<rkokkelk> Totaal, betreffend Linux dan :P
<RawChid> Wil je iets binnen de Nederlandse gemeenschap doen? Of mag het ook internationaal..
<Rachelle> betreffende linux : deel van familie overgezet, alfa/beta testen van ubuntu,  gebruik het zelf fulltime, heb staruml werkende gekregen op linux en hang hier wat rond
<rkokkelk> Internationaal mag ook heb vaak genoeg in het buitenland gezeten dus engels schrijven gaat prima
<rkokkelk> Rachelle, en dat allemaal vanuit een vrijwillige basis allemaal gedaan?
<Rachelle> jup rkokkelk
<Rachelle> staruml was omdat ik geen windhoos op school wou gebruiken :p
<RawChid> Als je bugs wilt zoeken/fixxen moet je het internationaal zoeken
<RawChid> Dit zijn de teams van Ubuntu NL: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/teams/teamleden
<Rachelle> hoi RawChid hoe is het?
<rkokkelk> RawChid, hoe gaat dat globaal in zijn werk, want moet je bijv gaan specialiseren in 1 totale applicaties of debug je alleen functionaliteiten?
<RawChid> Hey Rachelle, gaat goed hier. En met jou?
<Rachelle> wel goed. beetje overwerkt door alle gezeik van school maar verder prima
<RawChid> rkokkelk, ligt er maar aan welk project/software je werkt. Maar in principe kun je dat zelf bepalen
<RawChid> Minder prettig, ben je nog niet klaar dan?
<RawChid> Maar je wilt wel iets met programmeren doen rkokkelk?
<RawChid> Ik ben zelf trouwens ook programmeur, en doe van alles wat
<RawChid> rkokkelk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<rkokkelk> Ja dat lijkt me wel een gebied waar ik goed in kan zijn, ben momenteel veel bezig met reverse engineering enzo dus bug-tracking zou ook moeten lukken al heb ik volgens mij nog wel veel te leren
<RawChid> Bug tracking kan iedereen, ze fixxen moet je wel wat technischer voor zijn :)
<RawChid> Misschien is dit ook aardig om eens te bekijken: https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<Rachelle> hoi RobinJ
<Rachelle> nope. met afstuderen bezig
<RawChid> Ik ga even een filmpje kijken. Laterz
<Rachelle> doei RawChid
<rkokkelk> Doei RawChid
<rkokkelk> en bedankt
<Rachelle> !koffie
<Rachelle> hmm dat werkt niet hier. jammer
 * Rachelle loopt naar de keuken.  Jullie ook een kop rkokkelk en RobinJ ?
<rkokkelk> Graag, gewoon zwart graag ! :P
 * Rachelle schenkt een mok in en geeft die aan rkokkelk 
 * Rachelle kijkt naar code en zoekt die rot bug
<rkokkelk> Thanks!!!!!!!
<Rachelle> wat wou je dan binnen ubuntu gaan doen?
<rkokkelk> nou eigenlijk zo veel mogelijk, maar ik zat voornamelijk te denken aan bug-fixen & bug-tracking
<Rachelle> :) C/C++ kennis?
<rkokkelk> yup
<Rachelle> kej.  meer dan mij waarschijnlijk
<Rachelle> ik ken wel C++, maar ben meer van de hogere generatie talen
<rkokkelk> ik ken t, voornamelijk in Java geprogrammeerd maar vind C nog steeds wel wat hebben, alleen wat lastiger om te gebruiken
<Rachelle> grootste probleem van C/C++ : geheugen gebruik.  Mem-leaks zijn niet lief
<rkokkelk> Klopt, t leuke is dat ik momenteel met mijn stage daar specifiek naar op zoek ben, buffer overflows and such
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> ik ben bezig met een test-straat voor een GIS-applicatie te maken.  En tegelijk de tomcat webserver het stubben
<rkokkelk> oeww klinkt interresant, nog nooit met Tomcat gewerkt alleen met glassfish
<Rachelle> mwah het is een rotwerk dat mij hoofdpijn bezorgd :p
<rkokkelk> Launchpad & openPGP done :D
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> ik hou me expres niet flink bezig met ubuntu nl
<rkokkelk> Ah oke, maar ik moet even mijn zus helpen met belasting aangifte ik ben zo terug, in ieder geval bedankt voor je hulp
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Hé Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoe is het
<StefandeVries> Goed.
<StefandeVries> Ik kom net terug uit Nijmegen
<Rachelle> :)
<StefandeVries> Kernel had er geen zin meer in. :p
<Rachelle> :(
<Rachelle> hoi Peterje
<Peterje> hi
<Rachelle> wb rkokkelk
<rkokkelk> Rachelle, wat is precies de functie van Jabber in samenhang met launchpad??
<Rachelle> communicatie gok ik.  Jabber is een IM-protocol
<rkokkelk> Aight, maar er is geen voorkeur van IRC boven jabber ofzo?
<StefandeVries> 880
<Rachelle> geen idee.  Ik zit zelf niet in het actieve team he
<Rachelle> dit kanaal is wel voor mensen met vragen betreffende ubuntu
<Rachelle> en ubuntu-nl-offtopic is voor gewone kletspraat. Het cafe zeg maar
<rkokkelk> Nee dat weet ik maar in verband dat het op het Launchpad interface staat, vroeg ik me af of het noodzakelijk is om daar ook account van te hebben
<Rachelle> ik kan me voorstellen dat prive praten met mensen via jabber gaat en niet via IRC
<Rachelle> IRC is meer massa communicatie
<StefandeVries> Nee, Jabber wordt door/in Mwanzo niet gebruikt :)
<StefandeVries> Onze communicatiekanalen zijn IRC, forum en wiki.
<Rachelle> StefandeVries  rkokkelk had het over mensen die echt bijdragen aan bugs ed
<Rachelle> dus echt ubuntu-nl en ubuntu-international
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<StefandeVries> Jabber naar mijn weten zelfs dan niet..
<rkokkelk> maar ik ga maar beginnen met alle wiki te lezen ;)
<Rachelle> doe dat :)
 * Rachelle rekt zich uit
<RawChid> rkokkelk: nee dat hoeft niet
<RawChid> Dat van die Jabber
<RawChid> Kun je gewoon invullen als jij dat nodig vindt.
<Rachelle> wb RawChid
<Rachelle> ik ga eens pitten. doei doei
<Luckiboy> Thomas_de_Graaff, jij zit toch in het promotieteam?
<Luckiboy> Ik heb een vraag ivm de release party
<MrChrisDruif> Luckiboy; vraag maar raak (is toch die BBQ?)
<Luckiboy> BBQ is offtopic meeting, toch?
<Luckiboy> Ik bedoel de release party op 2 juni
<Luckiboy> Maar in ieder geval, ik wil heel graag bij de release party aanwezig zijn, maar mijn ouders willen niet dat ik ga
<Luckiboy> ze zijn nog een beetje huiverig met afspraken IRL
<Luckiboy> Dus ik wou vragen of ik via bv skype oid toch bij de RP "aanwezig" kan zijn?
<Luckiboy> Ben jij ook van promotie trouwens, MrChrisDruif ? Dat wist ik dan nog niet.
<MrChrisDruif> Hé wat? Promotie?
<MrChrisDruif> Waar is die release party dan?
<RawChid> In Apeldoorn
<Luckiboy> MrChrisDruif, http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/wie-is-van-plan-naar-de-ubuntu-releaseparty-op-2-juni-te-gaan/
<JanC> voor diegenen die het nog niet gezien hebben: vragenuurtje met sabdfl in #ubuntu-classroom momenteel
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<RawChid> Misschien iets voor rkokkelk :P
<Luckiboy> Maar wat denken jullie? Zou het mogelijk kunnen zijn?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> @ Luckiboy, het lijkt me lastig om via skype een rp te volgen. Maar je ouders zijn ook welkom op de releaseparty. Kunnen ze meteen eens zien waar jij zo in geïnteresseerd bent. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En kunnen ze jou meteen in de gaten houden.
<Luckiboy> Ik weet het niet...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je kan het altijd aan ze vragen.
<Luckiboy> Natuurlijk
<Luckiboy> (niet sarcastisch hoor)
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon vragen, nee heb je (ja kun je vergeten)..ja kun je krijgen
<Luckiboy> En anders wacht ik nog 3 jaartjes of zo, als ik op kamers ga :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Eventueel zou je ook eens kunnen informeren of Laacque komt, en voor je ouders een oogje in het zeil wil houden.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ze heeft volgens mij Topgear ook wel eens onder haar vleugels genomen op een party.
<Luckiboy> Eh Thomas, heb jij gevolgd wat er gebeurd is toen MichaelTel mij een brief stuurde?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee.
<Luckiboy> Werden ze gelijk pissig
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Want?
<Luckiboy> "Je kent hem niet, wie weet wat voor bedoelingen hij heeft!"
<Luckiboy> citaat van mijn ouders
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nou, het is niet verkeerd als je ouders een beetje in de gaten houden met wie je contact hebt op internet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zou zeggen, laat ze contact met MichaelTel opnemen, vraag hem zijn telefoonnr. en adres, dat kan wat vertrouwen geven.
<Luckiboy> Dat zei ik ook al ;)
<Luckiboy> Maar sowieso, Apeldoorn is 1,5 uur rijden voor mij
<OerHeks> Luckiboy, Thomas_de_Graaff, als er internet is, wil ik wel een wifi-IPcam meenemen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kom je uit het noorden?
<Luckiboy> Montfoort
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geen idee waar dat ligt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Laacque komt uit het noorden, vandaar dat ik dat vraag.
 * Luckiboy zit op google maps
<CasW> Welk noorden? Friesland? :P
<Luckiboy> http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&cp=8&gs_id=0&xhr=t&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=438&ion=1&q=montfoort&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47c67b0007259211:0x22832dfb685c0621,Montfoort&gl=nl&ei=vlOgT862LcHl4QSx1ZSAAw&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=2&sqi=2&ved=0CEMQ8gEwAQ
<Luckiboy> midden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> lol, zuiden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> O, er zijn meerdere montforts
<Luckiboy> Er is ook een Montfort, die ligt in Limburg. Ik heb het vaker meegemaakt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> OerHeks, je kan die zowieso meenemen. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er is wel internet, maar ik weet niet hoe goed de verbinding is.
<OerHeks> Ik weet niet hoe je zoiets verbind met ustream, maar dat moet mogenlijk zijn.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zit er geen software bij die ipcam dat je via het internet kan kijken oid?
<OerHeks> ja, ingebouwde webserver.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mmm.. zit je natuurlijk altijd nog met het netwerk daar, met een firewall e.d.
<OerHeks> beeld compressie en framerate, users of vrij, alert etc
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Persoonlijk lijkt het mij niet de moeite, een RP via het beeld volgen is iets anders dan pinkpop via het beeld volgen. ;)
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat het leuk zou zijn als reclame.
<OerHeks> nuttig is het verder niet.
<OerHeks> je kan Mark Shuttleworth e.a. mailen. Jono doet ook wel eens uitzendingen.
<CasW> Bij de vorige RP in Friesland (11.04 dacht ik, ik weet niet wat er met 11.10 was gebeurd) deden we een live Python cursus, met beeld ;)
<OerHeks> misschien willen ze tijd maken om een greeting uit te zenden ( terug)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is ook mogelijk om met bijvoorbeeld vlc video te streamen.
<Luckiboy> Thomas_de_Graaff, als je een laptop met een skype-verbinding met mij neerzet, gewoon op een tafel? Dan zien we vanzelf wel wat het word.
<OerHeks> ja, maar dat doe je eigenlijk met webcam.
<CasW> (Ik dacht trouwens dat ook deze keer een cursus het plan was? Commandoline vroeg me nog of ik die wilde geven.)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ga daar zelf geen tijd in stoppen, maar als iemand dat doet, prima.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, meer een soort intro voor de online cursus.
<CasW> Een inleiding tot Python, dus, als ik het goed heb?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een soort voorbereiding op de online cursus, hoe om te gaan met jfl e.d. En wellicht de eerste basics.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar meer een demo dan een workshop. We hebben geen computerzaal.
<CasW> Hm, 2 juni? Ik denk dat het me, desnoods met een beetje hulp (voor JFL en hoe de presentatie in elkaar moey zitten), wel moet lukken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Inmiddels heeft Sense ook al aangegeven dat hij het op wil pakken. Misschien kunnen jullie het samen doen?
<CasW> Ah, welja.
<CasW> (Tenzij hij natuurlijk liever wil :P)
<CasW> Nou, als hij daar nog iets op te zeggen heeft, hoor ik dat wel, vertrouw ik? :P Ik ga nu van mijn nachtrust genieten, welterusten!
<Luckiboy> ik ga ook maar eens slapen, welterusten allemaal
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-02
<Luckiboy> Cees, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/BattleforWesnoth
<Cees> Luckiboy, link gerepareerd en opgenomen in http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/WerkenMetUbuntu#Games
<RawChid> Volgens mij heeft er iemand ook al met de css lopen spelen of niet Cees?
<RawChid> Zie nu wat meer oranje dingen, zoals die balk van GEchiktVoor
<Luckiboy> RawChid, dat heeft Cees zelf gedaan ;)
<RawChid> corewillem, je had me laatst een PM gestuurd?
<corewillem> hmm jah inderdaad rawchid
<corewillem> leuk dat je er bent ik heb een vraagje voor je
<corewillem> je zit toch in vertaalteam ding
<corewillem> ? ik heb er big een vraagje op de vertalingen worden hopelijk toch gecontroleerd .....
<corewillem> want als ik fout maak.....
<Luckiboy> corewillem, op launchpad worden je vertalingen eerst gecontroleerd
<Luckiboy> door iemand v/h vertaalteam
<Luckiboy> bv. RawChid
<corewillem> ah dat is goed ! ik heb nog een vraagje waneer komt de 12.10 ? kan iedereen ook mee bugs zien ah dankje lucki
<Luckiboy> corewillem, in oktober
<corewillem> oktober eerste alpha pas ?????
<Luckiboy> nee de final
<CasW> (Daarom heet het "12.10"; de 10e maand van 2012)
<Luckiboy> idd
<corewillem> ah :) fjuw
<RawChid> Klopt corewillem. Maar als je iets wil vertalen graag eerst met ons overleggen.
<RawChid> Het punt is namelijk dat het vertaalteam geen bericht ofzo krijgt als iemand suggesties indient
<Luckiboy> corewillem, http://www.multimediaboom.com/ubuntu-12-10-release-schedule/
<RawChid> Dus na overleg kun je ergens aan werken, en dan weet je wat zekerder dat iemand (met rechten) dat ook daadwerkelijk gaat nakijken
<corewillem> oh ! is men werk op launchpad dan eigelijk voor niets :(
<RawChid> Heb je al iets gedaan dan? Wat is je LP account?
<corewillem> niet zoveel eigenlijk was puur voor is wat te proberen
<corewillem> corewillem denk ik
<RawChid> Denk ik heb ik niet zoveel aan. Een URL naar je pagina zou helpen
<RawChid> Maar leuk dat je wat wilt vertalen
<corewillem> even kijken
<RawChid> Maar schrik niet, we zijn wel redelijk streng hoor
<corewillem> ik weet het anders zijn de vertalingen slecht !
<RawChid> En we hebben nogal wat regeltjes/afspraken. Je kunt veel dingen op meerdere manier vertalen. Maar het is zaak dat we consequent blijven
<corewillem> ah
<corewillem> zijn die regels ergens te lezen ?
<corewillem> want soms twijfel ik wel in welke vorm ik moet vertalen enz
<RawChid> Dat is iets waar je in het begin welles tegenaan zal lopen
<corewillem> inderdaad
<RawChid> Hier staat een hele hoop: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag
<corewillem> oh heerlijk
<RawChid> Verder een belangrijke is dat Engels vaak begint met een werkwoord, maar in NL niet.   Denk aan "Create Document" wordt "Document maken"
<RawChid> EN niet "Maak document"
<corewillem> ik weet oeioei nu ik even vluchtig lees denk ik niet dat ik je link geef .....
<RawChid> Ik moet nu zo weg. Maar veel succes. En de meeste vertalers zijn actief op de mailinglijst (zie wiki).
<corewillem> oke
<corewillem> ik ga linkje posten
<corewillem> kan je straks bekijken
<RawChid> trijntje en hannie zijn ook vertalers
<RawChid> Doeg!
<corewillem> bye
<corewillem> staan al lekkere tips op
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
 * corewillem leeste de wiki door en vind meteen handige tips
<corewillem> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag/Woordenlijst woow
<leoquant> Luckiboy, hoi
<Luckiboy> Mijn eerste zelfgeschreven wiki is de lucht in :)
<Luckiboy> *wiki pagina
<corewillem> linkje ?
<Luckiboy> corewillem, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/BattleforWesnoth
<corewillem> ah die
<corewillem> even doorlezen
<Cees> 13:47 <+RawChid> Volgens mij heeft er iemand ook al met de css lopen spelen of niet  --> Volgens mij niet. De topbar is een wiki-onderdeel en de GeschikVoor een macro (beide kan ik desgewenst eenvoudig terugzetten naar de oude kleuren)
<leoquant> hee rkokkelk ツ
<leoquant> trintje heb ik iets gemist?
<leoquant> trijntje, bedoel ik ツ
<leoquant> pautolgth, goede middag
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
<leoquant> hoi Luckiboy
<RawChid> Cees, ik bedoelde ook de css (of kleuren) van die macro :)
<RawChid> Dag leoquant
<trijntje> nou, volgens mij wil niemand die vertaalde images hebben, of downloaden sowieso bijna geen mensen ubuntu vanaf de ubuntu-nl.org website
<leoquant> rkokkelk, goed werk
<StefandeVries> Goedeavond, leoquant.
<leoquant> hoi stefan
<RawChid> Jammer trijntje, maar ik denk dat Precise nog wel een tijdje gedownload gaat worden.
<RawChid> Wellicht ook leuk om te promoten op de release party van 2 juni
<RawChid> Kom je dan trouwens ook trijntje?
<leoquant> pautolgth lopyudreft goedeavond
<leoquant> kunnen we jullie/jij helpen?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-03
<leoquant> StefandeVries, wat doen we met lurkers?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee, hoezo?
<leoquant> geen boe en bah reactie figuren?
<leoquant> nou dit is geen support kanaaal
<leoquant> meer overlegetc. kanaal
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Ik benoem mensen niet zo snel als lurkers, maar ik snap wel waarom het je irriteert.
<leoquant> ik heb geen zin aan lurkers hier
<StefandeVries> Ik kan geen regel handhaven die er niet is.
<Luckiboy> lurkers?
<leoquant> das waar ツ
<leoquant> irc term Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> ah en wat is het?
<leoquant> niet letterlijk nemen aub!
<leoquant> ツ
<Luckiboy> ;)
<Luckiboy> ah deze? http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lurker
<leoquant> nee tis een irc term
<leoquant> zo gebruik ik hem
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy, ja die ;)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, dit is wat je bedoelt, klik er maar eens op
<leoquant> ik kan niet klikken
<leoquant> apparmor verbiedt dat :P
<Luckiboy> ok dan snap ik de irritatie
<StefandeVries> Ik vind jullie iets te voorbarig in jullie oordeel.
<StefandeVries> Wie weet is diegene hier alleen maar om even de sfeer te proeven hier.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, +1
<Luckiboy> Daar kwam ik ook net mee
<StefandeVries> In welk geval we een hele leuke indruk achterlaten door dit openbaar te doen ;)
<Luckiboy> Tja, alle IRC kanalen van ubuntu nl zijn openbaar
<Luckiboy> toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja. En er zijn geen regels die mij toestaan iets te doen tegen 'lurkers'
<StefandeVries> Dus ja.
<leoquant> mag toch openbaar dit?
<leoquant> vind ik eigenlijk wel goed
<Luckiboy> Waarom zou het niet mogen?
<StefandeVries> Dat heb ik ook niet gezegd..
<StefandeVries> Stel je voor dat hij/zij een toekomstige bijdrager is.
<StefandeVries> En die ziet ons, nu, hier, zo bezig.
<leoquant> o......
<leoquant> ander onderwerp
<Luckiboy> Dan is dit niet het juiste kanaal StefandeVries
<Luckiboy> Mwanzo :O
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu-nl-team zou ik geschikter vinden hiervoor.
<Luckiboy> Idd
<leoquant> ok, dan ronden we het af
<leoquant> punt :|)
<leoquant> :P
<Luckiboy> .
<leoquant> .
<StefandeVries> .
<StefandeVries> De IRC-op heeft de laatste punt. :P
<leoquant> hee oer
<leoquant> StefandeVries, into yubikeys?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Die hebben we nodig om op de communityserver in te loggen
<leoquant> kan je via windows pers. tools, die big key op linux gebruiken?
<leoquant> big key= 64 tekens dan
<leoquant> die pers. tool is niet beschikbaar voor linux
<StefandeVries> Dat zou ik niet weten.
<StefandeVries> Daarvoor gebruik ik 'm niet.
<leoquant> o......
<leoquant> dan test ik het!
<leoquant> gedaan hij lag naast me!
<leoquant> het kan
<leoquant> trijntje_, !
<leoquant> congrats nog
<trijntje_> waarmee?
<leoquant> ubuntu member trijntje
<trijntje> leoquant: oja, bedankt ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> latersz
<StefandeVries> Hallo lopyudreft
<Idroy> ey oh
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-04
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries  Ronnie
<Ronnie> he leoquant
<leoquant> gaat het ok met je job?
<Ronnie> ja, heb het erg goed naar mijn zin daar
<leoquant> top!
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De Ubuntu Flyer actie is voor bijna de helft ingeschreven. Wie doet er nog meer mee en zorgt ervoor dat deze actie helemaal vol raakt?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.sounl.org/?q=node/91
<Cees> RawChid, http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/programmeren/tvgemist-lens-voor-unity/ --> apt-get update tussen add-apt-repository en install
<OerHeks> correct
<RawChid> Oeh, vergeten, bedankt Cees!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd. Typ !logs | Donderdag 10 mei, vanaf 19:30: Workshop 'Werken met de wiki', zie ook !workshops | Woensdag 20 juni, vanaf 19:30: Teammeeting
<leoquant> wb StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Dank je, leoquant
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het?
<leoquant> prima dank u
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen
<StefandeVries> Morgen, MichaelTel
<leoquant> morgen MichaelTel
<Luckiboy> G'morgen MichaelTel
<Luckiboy> en StefandeVries en leoquant
<corewillem> weet iemad hier hoe ik de wiki pagina's kan bewerke
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding
<RawChid> Zie ook de log, daar staat alles uitgelegd
<corewillem> dankje :)
<corewillem> !logs
<MwanzoBot> Dit kanaal wordt gelogd. Deze logs zijn terug te vinden op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<corewillem> welke datum log
<Luckiboy> corewillem, er staat een link onderaan de wikipagina
<corewillem> oh eve kijken :)
<Luckiboy> of niet :(
<corewillem> Maak nu mijn persoonlijke thuispagina aan! heb even vraagje
<corewillem> als ik daar op klik heb ik geen rechten :(
<RawChid> klopt, dat is een bestaand probleem
<steffen> !over
<MwanzoBot> Meer informatie over wat wij hier doen, kan je vinden op deze webpagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<leoquant> !meetings
<MichaelTel> die werkt niet. ;)
<MichaelTel> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<MichaelTel> Voor op- en/of aanmerkingen, contact StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Staat !meetings in het topic?
<MichaelTel>  Woensdag 20 juni, vanaf 19:30: Teammeeting
<StefandeVries> Nee dus. Daarom werkt-ie ook niet. :P
<MichaelTel> Dat is dan geregeld.
<hannie> Hi allemaal. Ik ben een nitwit als het gaat om scripts. Ik heb daarover een vraag:
<hannie> #!/usr/bin/env bash
<hannie> ##this is a script to change the markdown from non moin to moin
<hannie> hoe voer ik dit script uit?
<hannie> Ik heb het nu als tekstbestand in gedit bewaard
<OerHeks> rbash script_name.sh óf sh script_name.sh óf bash -x script_name.sh
<hannie> ok, ik moet het dus opslaan met de extensie sh
<hannie> ga ik meteen proberen
<hannie> dank, OerHeks
<trijntje> hey hannie
<hannie> hoi trijntje hoe is-ie?
<trijntje> gaat wel, precise werkt goed ;)
<trijntje> heb jij toevallig bij gnome iets van pjotr gehoord over die pakketten die hij had aangepast?
<hannie> trijntje, nee ik heb niets gehoord van pjotr
<hannie> *over Pjotr
<hannie> maar bij Gnome zijn ze nogal stil de laatste tijd. Andere prioriteiten denk ik.
<trijntje> hannie: ok, ik had pjotr gevraagd om gnome te mailen, omdat ik voor de langpack update (9 mei) wil weten of we die vertalignen van pjotr treug moeten draaien
<StefandeVries> Pjotr is vaker upstream bezig hè?
<hannie> je kunt pjotr vragen of hij antwoord gehad heeft van gnome
<hannie> StefandeVries, idd
<trijntje> StefandeVries: ja, bij xfce geloof ik. Maar nu had hij in launchpad upstream pakketten van gnome aangepast, en dat is niet de bedoeling
<trijntje> hannie: had ik vanmorgen gedaan, maar ik dacht dat jij mss iets bij gnome langs had zien komen
<hannie> nee, niets bij gnome gezien
<trijntje> maar ik denk dat ik er sowieso doorheen ga en de meest 'Nederlandsche' vertalingen terugdraai
<StefandeVries> Ghehe
<hannie> Alhoewel, er zijn wel een paar pakketten gecommit: gtk en gnome-control-center
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Een taalpurist is hij wel :)
<hannie> StefandeVries, soms is dat goed, soms ook niet
<timo^> hij is echt wel heel erg op de taal idd, maar verricht enorm veel werk
<hannie> trijntje, dat geldt dan alleen voor LP/Ubuntu, toch
<trijntje> dat geldt alleen voor upstream pakketten van gnome die hij aangepast heeft
<trijntje> van de andere upstreams weet ik nog niet wat we er mee moeten doen..
<hannie> ja, maar ik bedoel dat die pakketten alleen voor Ubuntu op LP vernederlandst zijn door Pjotr
<hannie> Ze zijn toch niet gesynchroniseerd met gnome Damned Lies
<OerHeks> jammer dat Pjotr geen teamspeler is, ik weet nog dat hij binnenkwam, "ik wil vertalen maar niet onderaan beginnen"
<StefandeVries> Ja..
<trijntje> OerHeks: klopt, hij wilde ook al eerder lid worden, maar dat was niet gelukt omdat hij geen zin in meetings had
<leoquant> hi stieviegonzales
<leoquant> en lamasitte
<leoquant> wb timo^
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<timo^> weer terug van vakantie :)
<leoquant> alles ok ?:)
<timo^> alles prima hier leoquant, en daarzo? (Kom je eigenlijk ook naar de party 2 juni?)
<leoquant> nee, ik kom niet.
<leoquant> had jij al kennis gemaakt met Luckiboy en MichaelTel ?
<timo^> jammer
<timo^> jazeker
<leoquant> outstanding!
<timo^> Luckiboy zelfs al officieel /msg contact, haha
<leoquant> ツ
<Luckiboy> :)
<timo^> Luckiboy: trouwens, ook nog eens gefeli via deze weg!
<Luckiboy> dank je
<timo^> MichaelTel: zit je al officieus bij het VT?
<MichaelTel> Ja, ik ben nummer 9 op de lijst: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam :)
<StefandeVries> Mooi :)
<leoquant> nice
<timo^> super toll
<Luckiboy> goed bezig
<leoquant> ja, het gaat niet slecht met de loCo ツ
<StefandeVries> En met Mwanzo ook niet :)
<timo^> veel nieuwe leden
<leoquant> hoor meer handen aan Ubuntu-Nl hoe beter
<MichaelTel> Plus dat ik vanmiddag een aantal punten ter verbetering in de wiki aan Luckiboy heb doorgegeven
<timo^> en Luckiboy, veel succes met je workshop, bij den weg
<MichaelTel> ik ga zelf nog niet prutsen daar
<Luckiboy> tnx timo^
<timo^> ik ben zelf niet zo van de wiki
<timo^> het werkt, maar niet meer
 * timo^ schrijft zich direct in bij Luckiboy
<leoquant> MichaelTel, je wacht eerst de workshop af? of heb je nog geen xs daar? ツ
<MichaelTel> ik wacht eerst de workshop af, idd
 * Luckiboy is blij. Meer cursisten dan RawChid 
<leoquant> syntax toestanden dus. regels etc.
<timo^> je hebt al meer geïnteresseerden weten te wekken dan ik Luckiboy, goed bezig!
<Luckiboy> zo?
<Luckiboy> Trots :shy:
<leoquant> timo^, we hebben ineens drie workshops gepland nu
<leoquant> (of twee?)
<leoquant> nee 3 idd
 * leoquant gaat eten
<timo^> Commandoline, Luckiboy en ik geloof ik :)
<MichaelTel> yep
<MichaelTel> eet smakelijk, leoquant
<timo^> smakelijk leoquant
<commandoline> hoi allemaal
<Luckiboy> hey commandoline
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20120510/VoortgangTeams bestaat nog niet.
<Luckiboy> he gijsbert
<gijsbert> Dag Luckyboy
<Luckiboy> gijsbert, ik heb de log (vergadering 24 april) gelezen, maar ik heb toen niks gehoord in ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<gijsbert> Luckiboy, het ontging mij even waarom het precies ging, maar ik moet zelf de logs nog even doornemen.
<Luckiboy> ok
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-06
<timo^> !over
<MwanzoBot> Meer informatie over wat wij hier doen, kan je vinden op deze webpagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<timo^> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<Slut> Mijn laptopje gaat niet meer uit, wat kan ik doen? Help
<corewillem> vraag in ubuntu-nl
<corewillem> en als je uit wilt
<corewillem> moet je gewoon aan knop blijven induwen (aan een stuk door ong 20 sec )
<Luckiboy> Hee CasW
<CasW> Hé Luckiboy!
<erkan^> amai
<Luckiboy> wat is er erkan^
<erkan^> een internetverbindg werd verbroken :p
<Luckiboy> das ***
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-29
<hannie> commandoline, als je beschikbaar bent wil ik iets vragen
<commandoline> hannie: ik ben er
<hannie> hi, ik ben even op de website nl.org en zie dat er nog e.e.a. moet worden bijgewerkt
<hannie> o.a. laatste versie 13.04 downloaden en deze versie wordt nog maar 9 maanden ondersteund
<hannie> Met gepaste trots presenteert de Nederlandse Ubuntu-gemeenschap het besturingssysteem Ubuntu 12.04:
<hannie> Ik zou het wel willen doen, maar heb de rechten niet
<hannie> Ook zou er een link naar http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu/desktop?q=node/93 op de eerste pagina mogen staan
<hannie> of een vermelding sat je naar het tabblad desktop moet gaan
<hannie> *dat
<commandoline> tabblad desktop? Je kan toch direct op het tabblad download klikken?
<hannie> Niet op de openingspagina.
<commandoline> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ <- Naast introductie, Desktop, Server, Afgeleiden, Neem de tour
<hannie> Als ik ubuntu-nl google kom ik hier: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/
<commandoline> die links zijn hetzelfde?
<commandoline> verder is het een bewuste keuze om te focussen op de LTS i.p.v. de tussenreleases sinds de ondersteuningsduur verkort is.
<hannie> Op die pagina moet de beginnende gebruiker weten dat hij naar tabblad Desktop moet gaan om te kunnen downloaden
<commandoline> (even linkje opzoeken)
<hannie> Ik ben nu even een "domme" beginner
<commandoline> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/presentatie-van-ubuntukeuzes-na-25-april/
<commandoline> hannie: dat is nergens voor nodig, je kan gewoon direct op het tabblad 'download' klikken.
<commandoline> dat er op de desktoppagina daar ook nog een link naartoe staat is gewoon dubbel.
<hannie> ok, dat is een beetje dubbelop, inderdaad. Mijn 2e opmerking:
<hannie> bij Download staat dat 13.04 anderhalf jaar ondersteund wordt
<hannie> Dat moet 9 maanden worden
<commandoline> ah, dat heb ik idd gemist.
<hannie> En: Met gepaste trots presenteert de Nederlandse Ubuntu-gemeenschap het besturingssysteem Ubuntu 12.04: Is dat bewust 12.04?
<commandoline> 'Wilt u het nieuwste van het nieuwste? Probeer dan de laatste versie, die tot 9 maanden na uitgave wordt ondersteund.' is het nu (kan een paar minuten duren voordat de cache update)
<commandoline> hannie: ja. Zie dat linkje.
<hannie> Maar zou op de allereerste pagina wel verwezen moeten worden naar Ubuntu 12.04? Dat is toch verwarrend als we nu 13.04 hebben?
<commandoline> het argument is dat voor beginnende gebruikers de LTS de standaardversie zou moeten zijn. En daar zit wat in, er wordt internationaal wel min of meer op aangestuurd.
<commandoline> (bijv. door de supportduur te halveren)
<hannie> ok, ik heb net even het linkje bekeken, maar vind het een beetje raar
<hannie> Ik vind het wel goed dat 12.04 als eerste keus om te downloaden wordt vermeld, maar
<hannie> ik vind het op de allereerste pagina wat raar overkomen dart ALLEEN 12.04 wordt aangekondigd
<hannie> Dit is slechts een mening. Jullie hebben erover nagedacht, dus ik zal er niet over zeuren
 * commandoline maakt het persoonlijk weinig uit, 13.04 of 12.04, ik heb alleen tot nu toe geen tegenargumenten gehoord dus ben maar gewoon meegegaan met dat forumdraadje.
<commandoline> hannie: ik zou zeggen: post het in dat topic, dan houden we de discussie publiek en kijken we wel wat eruit komt :)
<commandoline> * het = de argumenten die je nu net geeft.
<hannie> ja, dat was ik net van plan. Bedankt dat je even naar me geluisterd hebt.
<commandoline> geen probleem. En bedankt voor het vinden van dat foutje op de downloadpagina. :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-01
<_WolfeZ_> Hey
<_WolfeZ_> Hey mensen, ik las even iets terug over meer leden voor mwanzo!
<_WolfeZ_> en heb het er net met Luckiboy  over.
<_WolfeZ_> We kunnen ook promoten via facebook, twitter enz enz enz
<_WolfeZ_> want bijna iedereen heeft dat tegenwoordig wel!
<Luckiboy> 18:37 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with _WolfeZ_
<Luckiboy> 18:37 <_WolfeZ_> Hey, kan ik in het mwanzo-team?
<Luckiboy> 18:44 <Luckiboy> Hoi Wolfez, ik wacht daar liever even mee, het gebruik is om  leden over een langere tijd te beoordelen voordat ze  binnenstromen in een team.
<Luckiboy> 18:44 <_WolfeZ_> oke
<Luckiboy> 18:44 <_WolfeZ_> ik las trouwens net een log
<Luckiboy> terughttp://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2012-06-20#Log
<Luckiboy> 18:45 <_WolfeZ_> en jullie hebben een belangrijk punt over het hoofd gezien om  meer leden te krijgen!
<Luckiboy> 18:45 <Luckiboy> Hoezo?
<Luckiboy> 18:45 <_WolfeZ_> Social media!
<Luckiboy> 18:46 <_WolfeZ_> 9/10 van alle ubuntu mensen heeft denk ik wel facebook,  twitter enz! Dus als we daar op gaan promoten!
<Luckiboy> Zo, voor de duidelijkheid. :)
<Luckiboy> Maar goed, ik was dat agendapunt idd vergeten, :O, dus ik ga er toch maar eens achter aan.
<_WolfeZ_> Ik denk dat we daar heel wat leden mee kunne krijgen
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy:  misschien een eigen website erbij/
<Luckiboy> Onze wiki-pagina is onze website. :)
<_WolfeZ_> Oke maar ik kan daar amper info uithalen als ik eerlijk ben
<Luckiboy> Wat mis je dan? Want wat op een website kan, kan ook op de wiki.
<_WolfeZ_> ik zal even kijken
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy:  hoe kom ik via het menu bij de mwanzo pagina?
<Luckiboy> Welk menu?
<_WolfeZ_> Weet ik ook niet?
<Luckiboy> Ik bedoel: welk menu bedoel je?
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy:  ik kon amper de mwanzo wiki vinden.
<Luckiboy> Grote kop "Gemeenschap" -> "Meedoen". ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy:  ik ben het nu alweer kwijt hoe ik er kom
<Luckiboy> Zie mijn vorige post.
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy:  waar staat hoe ik er in kom? En  het is andig als mwanzo er gewoon bij staat zoals meedoen!
<Luckiboy> Als je op de hyperlink "ubuntu NL Mwanzo-team" klikt kom je op de wiki-pagina.
<_WolfeZ_> Ja maar je moet ook maar net op meedoen klikken
<Luckiboy> Waar zou je het dan hebben willen staan?
<_WolfeZ_> gewoon in het menu
<Luckiboy> Dat kan niet echt, want Mwanzo maakt deel uit van het onderdeel "gemeenschap".
<Luckiboy> Maar ik kan wel vragen of er een introducerend tekstje op http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap kan komen te staan.
<Luckiboy> Misschien dat commandoline dat kan regelen?
<Luckiboy> (als hij online is)
<Luckiboy> Niet dus.
<Luckiboy> Nou ja, hij ziet het vanzelf wel. :)
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<leoquant> luckib
<leoquant> ik denk er over na nog
<_WolfeZ__> hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-02
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<Luckiboy> Hoi _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> hey Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> leoquant, ik was gisteren(avond) even niet aanwezig, maar: prima.
<leoquant> ok :)
<leoquant> veel aanmeldingen trouwens!
<Luckiboy> Yep, vond ik ook al, een goed teken!
<leoquant> zeer idd :)
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Heb testcees een bericht gestuurd :-)
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: Top.
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_ is ons nieuwe Mwanzo lid, leoquant. (Rob Haverkamp op launchpad)
<_WolfeZ_> Oh ja klopt heb ook nog launchpad he
<leoquant> ah ik dacht al...:)
<_WolfeZ_> Ik zal die informatie even verbeteren
<Luckiboy> En aan _WolfeZ_: leoquant is de "stamvader" van Mwanzo. (zo mag ik het wel noemen toch?)
<_WolfeZ_> teamleider?
<leoquant> haha :P
<Luckiboy> Hij is het project begonnen, de teamleider ben ik inmiddels.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, wat moet je invullen bij nnetwork van launchpad irc ?
<Luckiboy> irc.freenode.net
<Luckiboy> port 6667 als dat er ook nog bij moet.
<Luckiboy> Nee dus, net gekeken.
<_WolfeZ_> https://launchpad.net/~dutchyxsn1pz zo iets beter?
<Luckiboy> Prima introductie, denk ik?
<_WolfeZ_> Mooi zo.
<Luckiboy> ...d, waarschijnlijk een van de jongste leden van mwanzo-nl! -> Zou ik persoonlijk weg laten, dat voegt niet echt wat toe.
<_WolfeZ_> oke.
<Luckiboy> Dat je 14 jaar bent kun je aan het begin zetten, bv: Ik ben Rob, 14 jaar, en sinds een tijdje ben ik lid van Mwanzo NL.
<_WolfeZ_> https://launchpad.net/~dutchyxsn1pz
<_WolfeZ_> Heb hem nu zo
<Luckiboy> Prima.
<_WolfeZ_> Mooi zo
<Luckiboy> Heb je trouwens al voor de tweede keer gestemd in de workshop poll? Er was eerst iets mis waardoor je maar op één workshop kon stemmen.
<_WolfeZ_> nee zal ik zo gelijk doen! http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/_WolfeZ_ is dit een goede link
<Luckiboy> Dat is in het /community gedeelte, dat is met persoonlijke pagina's eigenlijk niet de bedoeling.
<_WolfeZ_> O waar moetidas?
<Luckiboy> In http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/<NAAM>
<Luckiboy> En daar moet je Cees voor hebben, dus wacht nog maar even op zijn antwoord.
<_WolfeZ_>     Home     _WolfeZ_  U hebt geen toestemming deze pagina te bewerken.
<leoquant> latersz
<_WolfeZ_> lol die tekst
<_WolfeZ_> hoe doe e dat?
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Hoe doe je zoon tekst als je weg gaat?
<Luckiboy> Welke irc client gebruik je?
<_WolfeZ_> de online van ubuntu, welke kan je downloaden dan? of welke gebruik jij?
<Luckiboy> Ik gebruik irssi, maar dat lijkt me wat te hoog gegrepen voor een beginner. Kijk eens naar xchat.
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: ben aan het downloaden
<Luckiboy> Zo'n quit message zal dan wel in de preferences staan.
<_WolfeZ_> HAHA * IRC uitvoeren als root is dom! U moet een   gebruikersaccount aanmaken en daarmee inloggen.
<Luckiboy> No, really?
<_WolfeZ_>  ben zo terug dus :P
<_WolfeZ_> jep
<_WolfeZ_> ben er weer
<_WolfeZ_> OH hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: wat is loco?
<Luckiboy> Local Community
<_WolfeZ_> oh oke want er is een taal spaans of afrikaans daar betekend het iets als gek
<Luckiboy> Het is een afkorting.
<_WolfeZ_> zo terug
<_WolfeZ_> ben er weer\
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<Luckiboy> Hoi Rachelle.
<Rachelle> hoi Luckiboy
<_WolfeZ_> Ola
<Luckiboy> Hallo _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> hey Luckiboy
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Heb het er nu met Cees over!
<Luckiboy> Goed bezig. :)
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Hij zei in het comunity gedeelte, maar jij zei toch dat dat niet de bedoeling was?
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> Hey, Kan ik rechten krijgen om een wiki pagina over mezelf te maken?
<_WolfeZ_> <Cees> als je aanmeld op de wiki kan je in community/ pagina's maken
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy zei dat dat niet de bedoeling is?
<_WolfeZ_> <Cees> als je meer wil kan ik je opnemen als teamlid, dan kan je ook pagina's op andere locaties maken/bewerken
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> Cees graag ik zit nu alleen bij mwanzo
<_WolfeZ_> <Cees> heb je ooit wel eens een wikipagina gemaakt of gewijzigd?
<_WolfeZ_> <Cees> op onze wiki wel te verstaan
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> Ehhm niet gemaakt wel gewijzigd!
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> ja\
<_WolfeZ_> <Cees> welke? Dan weet ik je exacte naam
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> ehhm die van firefox heb ik aangevuld
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> Maar ik wil graag door stromen naar het mwanzo-team en daar heb ik een wiki pagina voor nodig
<_WolfeZ_> <Cees> je naam herken ik niet op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Firefox?action=info
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> dutchyxsn1pz
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> dat is he,
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> En noch wat pagina`s maar die weet ik niet meer
<Luckiboy> Voor het Mwanzo team heb je geen wiki-pagina nodig, hoor.
<Luckiboy> Niet per se.
<_WolfeZ_> Oh, dacht dat ik dat ergens lass?
<_WolfeZ_> en het is dnek ik ook handig/
<Luckiboy> Het is handig voor andere mensen, zodat ze gelijk weten wie je bent.
<Luckiboy> Maar daar heeft Cees wel gelijk in, daar kan een persoonlijke pagina in het /community gedeelte ook voor zorgen.
<Luckiboy> Dus ga je gang op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WolfeZ (of zo) :)
<Luckiboy> Template van mijn pagina kan je gebruiken door op "info" te klikken. (linksboven)
<_WolfeZ_> heb je link naar joun pagina?
<Luckiboy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Luckiboy
<_WolfeZ_> ben bezig :-)
<_WolfeZ_> Wat is de link naar mijn profiel?
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi\
<Luckiboy> Ha, MichaelTel.
<Luckiboy> Lang niet gezien.
<_WolfeZ_> hey MichaelTel
<_WolfeZ_> hey Luckiboy ik denk dak toch ff irssi ga proberen
<Luckiboy> Oké, jouw keus.
<_WolfeZ_> als het lukt dan want is in de terminal dus zal wel met commands gaan
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<__WolfeZ__> hey Luckiboy
<_WolfeZ_> het is me gelukt aha
<__WolfeZ__> Luckiboy: Hoe switch ik naar een ander kanaal?
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond iedereen
<__WolfeZ__> @
<Luckiboy> Hoi MichaelTel.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-03
<_WolfeZ_> hi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hey
<_WolfeZ_> win 5
<Cees_> update gedaan van http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB verbeteringen&aanvullingen of opmerkingen zijn Welkom
<Cees_> is een veel bezochte pagina maar was nog voor 8.04 geschreven...
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-04
<_WolfeZ_> hey.
<_WolfeZ_> hoi lordnoid
<lordnoid> hallo _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-05
<Luckiboy> ping iedereen; Heeft er iemand hier toevallig direct contact (telefoon?) met Vistaus (Heimen). Op mijn PM's op het forum lijkt hij niet te reageren.
<commandoline> Nee. Hij heeft wel recent geantwoord op de mailinglist van het webteam.
<commandoline> ehm, recent is dan 2 mei.
<Luckiboy> Ja, daarom vond ik het ook vreemd.
<Luckiboy> En hij is in de tussentijd ook gewoon actief geweest op het forum, dat zie je mijn bericht toch ook, zou je zeggen.
<commandoline> zoveel PM ik niet af op het forum, die ene keer dat het gebeurd ben ik blij dat het ook gemaild wordt, anders zou ik het weken/maanden niet zien...
<Luckiboy> Hmm, mailtje sturen?
<commandoline> altijd het proberen waard
<_WolfeZ_> Het mensen
<Luckiboy> *Hey, waarschijnlijk? ;)
<Rachelle> hoi _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> oh sorry :P
<_WolfeZ_> Zo heb zonet even ubuntu studio uitgeprobeerd, vind ubuntu zelf fijner, nu linux mint proberen!
<Luckiboy> > #ubuntu-nl of #ubuntu-nl-offtopic :P
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: En natuurlijk ik hou ubuntu altijd :-)
